# What Else Are You Making?



## Zhizara

I love doing needlework.  It has given me great pleasure and some cute stuff over the years.

It kept me from going crazy when things were crazy, and always, always, gave me an escape into a world where I could think clearly about a problem.

You can't stay tense while doing needlework.  In order for the item to be pretty, you had to relax and keep good tension.  Just picking up your latest project when you got home from work was a great way to calm yourself after the excitement of the day, including traffic...and weather and family members' bad days.

I'm impressed by the beautiful candles.... I'm sorry, I recognize the pretty work but I'm bad on names.  

So, please forgive me for that.  

I've been wanting to start this thread because many of us do needlework or crafts.  

Now that we've almost passed the year end, I'd just like to ask you other DCers, 

"What else are you making?


----------



## joesfolk

I am slowly putting together a cookbook of my very best recipes for my kids.  That way they don't have to spend years looking for the best chocolate chip recipe or the best spiach recipe et. as I have done.  Also they know where to find the recipes that I always use in the event of my demise.


----------



## babetoo

still working on a princess album for four year old great granddaughter. it includes photos of her with each princess at disneyland. i stop and start but for some unknown reason, i don't get it done. it will come in a burst of creativity. that's how most of my projects get finished. can't deal with crochet or embroider. do knit occasionally but really have to be in the mood.


----------



## Chef Munky

Don't recall anyone here but me that works with wax.
Got that " Monkey" on my back all the time.

I like to do stitchery as well. Never caught on to crochet. 
Sketch when the mood hits. Learning how to make real soap is next on my list..

Munky.


----------



## Zhizara

Chef Munky said:


> Don't recall anyone here but me that works with wax.
> Got that " Monkey" on my back all the time.
> 
> I like to do stitchery as well. Never caught on to crochet.
> Sketch when the mood hits. Learning how to make real soap is next on my list..
> 
> Munky.



You're the one with the pretty candles.  I thought it was you.

Stitchery is a big subject.  Cross stitch (ACK!) But Crewel I like.  Real embroidery with floss is so beautiful.

For a time I did needlepoint and some crewel.

Then life turned itself upside down and I was sitting in a open air bar about a block from my Mom's house, and in walks my girlfriend Maggie, with a skein of yarn in one hand and a crochet hook in the other.

I took one look at her and added crochet back into my life and I've never looked back.  

I do sew a bit.  I learned to sew or started to learn at 12.  That's also when I got her to teach me to crochet, and knit.

I like to do alterations.  I'll get me a bunch of denim, or throw away clothes and make things out of them. I worked for a dry cleaners as their seamstress for a while.

Each new project is a hands on lesson.  Fabrics and how they act.  Irons and what damage they can do if too hot.  To steam or not to steam.  I got it right, or right most of the time, and figured out better ways for next time.

Can't wait to learn the next new trick.


----------



## snickerdoodle

joesfolk said:


> I am slowly putting together a cookbook of my very best recipes for my kids.  That way they don't have to spend years looking for the best chocolate chip recipe or the best spiach recipe et. as I have done.  Also they know where to find the recipes that I always use in the event of my demise.



I am doing this too!  Although many recipes I have are still in the test kitchen because I haven't been a good cook for very long.


----------



## Chef Munky

My MIL did crewel. She made some beautiful creative bedspreads with it.

I prefer my stitchery ( Cross stitching) I like to have the finished projects framed or made into throw pillows for my room. I'm the one that got kicked out of Home Ec. Sewing isn't my thing. I still laugh about that. Crafts class was better suited for me. Look at me now? LOL!!

Wax.. Bought a kit one day. Taught myself the ropes and haven't looked back. It's a pricey hobby to have. Takes up a lot of room though. I've half of one full wall in the garage stacked with wax 5 brands in all and other supplies to last a lifetime. Not including all my vats, molds, that pretty much takes up the rest of the wall, and what's inside the house.. I'd say I got a problem! LOL!

It's been good creative company for me.The house always smells nice. 

Munky.


----------



## taxlady

I go through phases when I crochet a lot. Sometimes I sew. I also do stuff with pressed dried flowers. I have in the past, and intend to do again, done Seminole patchwork. Same for making candles. Right now, I'm in a cooking/baking phase.


----------



## Claire

Over the years it has been many different things, but for the last decade or two it has been beadwork.  I love the fact that I can look at a piece of clothing, then in a week can have jewelry to match.  I just love looking at the trays full of glass (my favorite medium).  I used to work with it more, but I still have my husband's old wooden toy box filled with glass a crystal.


----------



## Zhizara

taxlady said:


> I go through phases when I crochet a lot. Sometimes I sew. I also do stuff with pressed dried flowers. I have in the past, and intend to do again, done Seminole patchwork. Same for making candles. Right now, I'm in a cooking/baking phase.



I always have a project going on regardless of my cooking phases.  

If it's out where I can reach it and see it, it will get done.  The trick is having something laying around where it nags you to pick it up.  

If I put it away, forget it, out of sight, out of mind and nothing gets made.


----------



## Zhizara

Claire said:


> Over the years it has been many different things, but for the last decade or two it has been beadwork.  I love the fact that I can look at a piece of clothing, then in a week can have jewelry to match.  I just love looking at the trays full of glass (my favorite medium).  I used to work with it more, but I still have my husband's old wooden toy box filled with glass a crystal.



I envy you being able to do that.  Such pretty patterns.  A friend of mine made earrings and sold them at flea markets.

My eyesight won't let me do this one.


----------



## taxlady

Zhizara said:


> I always have a project going on regardless of my cooking phases.
> 
> If it's out where I can reach it and see it, it will get done.  The trick is having something laying around where it nags you to pick it up.
> 
> If I put it away, forget it, out of sight, out of mind and nothing gets made.



I need a tidier house before I dare leave something else out. I'm working on that. I like leaving stuff out too much


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have lots of projects, mostly revolving aroung writing. I just got another one going, writing up a lesson plan for an Inservice I'll be teaching next month. I'm also in the middle of my experiences of living with Colitis...and one on working with the Elderly, and one on...


And my cookbook...


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have lots of projects, mostly revolving aroung writing. I just got another one going, writing up a lesson plan for an Inservice I'll be teaching next month. I'm also in the middle of my experiences of living with Colitis...and one on working with the Elderly, and one on...
> 
> 
> And my cookbook...



How is the cookbook coming?


----------



## Josie1945

I love to sew.Most of is when Grand daughter
wants a new dress. Used to own 3 knitting
machines.can crochet also, haven't done it in
years.
Right now I am compiling recipies on cd for
my sister, she dosen't do much on the internet.
Would love to learn how to make soap.
also have a garden and do a lot of canning.

Josie


----------



## Zhizara

Wow, I guess you like to keep busy.

I finally put away the sewing.  I was ready to thread the needle when I couldn't find my magnifier.

A friend stopped by and I realized how much clutter I was going to have to look through to find it.

I put away all but the skirt and put away the iron, board and starch that was clogging my walkway.

I remembered when I had this threading problem, I had reworked the wire needle threader so that it would pull the thread through the eye front to back.

I couldn't do it on my last machine.  It just wouldn't bend correctly and get the wire through the eye from behind.  This one slipped right in.  YAY

Anyway, now that I've cleaned up, and solved my threading problem, I can get back to the skirt.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> How is the cookbook coming?


 
I have to go through it and tidy many entries, making sure all are in the same font and size, etc.  Trying to flesh out some of my instructions...I know what they mean, but others would be confused.  My DC section is almost a whole cookbook on it's own.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

BTW...I have had a little experience in soapmaking, if I can be of any help!


----------



## Fabiabi

I knit, just scarf's at the moment in plain and pearl, but I'm getting better and may attempt a sweater soon enough.


----------



## Zhizara

Fabiabi said:


> I knit, just scarf's at the moment in plain and pearl, but I'm getting better and may attempt a sweater soon enough.



In knitting and crochet maintaining the tension is most important.  

Practice on your scarves to let  your hands learn to maintain the tension.  This is why it is relaxing to do.

After a hard day you pick up your work and start in.  After a really bad day,  you'll probably have to undo some stitches until you have relaxed your hands enough to maintain a decent tension.

Next would be to change colors.  Make the scarf really POP.  It'll keep you coming back just wanting to see that next color.  

The technique for changing colors isn't really hard, and there are plenty of people here who can walk you through it.


----------



## Zhizara

I was thinking Fabiabi, a really easy, but pretty pattern for you as a beginner would be Moss Stitch. 

Moss Stitch is alternating knit and purl, but the next row is purl, knit so that a miniature basket weave results.  You can take that pattern and try making blocks of say 5 purl, 5 knit to make a real basketweave.  Let me know if you want to try it and I'll walk you through.


----------



## Josie1945

PrincessFiona60 said:


> BTW...I have had a little experience in soapmaking, if I can be of any help!


 
PrincessFiona. 
Would love some input on soap making. What book is best to buy
Or do I search the net for directions. Is it a expensive hobby ?
I know they sell a lot of homemade soap online but by the price they 
like it better than I do.  

Josie


----------



## Josie1945

Zhizara
Take a piece if something white (paper) and put it behind your needle 
and you can probably thread it. I did this for four years untill I had eye surgery this year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Josie1945 said:


> PrincessFiona.
> Would love some input on soap making. What book is best to buy
> Or do I search the net for directions. Is it a expensive hobby ?
> I know they sell a lot of homemade soap online but by the price they
> like it better than I do.
> 
> Josie


 
I suggest Googling "soap making"...the book I have is very old and no longer in print.  It CAN be expensive, depending how much you invest.  Initial, just learning is fun and you don't spend much.  But when you get your first scent or other additive...it can be addictive.  It's been dog's years since I made soap.


----------



## Josie1945

*Thanks*



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I suggest Googling "soap making"...the book I have is very old and no longer in print. It CAN be expensive, depending how much you invest. Initial, just learning is fun and you don't spend much. But when you get your first scent or other additive...it can be addictive. It's been dog's years since I made soap.


 
Thanks for the information I will try next year 
 Josie


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks Josie.  I found my magnifier, AND the regular old needle threader I used last time.  It slips right in through the back of the needle and all I have to do is get the thread through the big wire loop.  No longer a problem. YAY.

I finished the waistband of the skirt, and I'm still missing a button that I can steal from the top, also it's a little shorter than I really like, so I'm going to just let it fray for a while and wear it until I decide if I like the fray, I'll just run a line of stitching to keep it from going too far.  Or, I just hem it.  As far as I'm concerned it's done for now, because I know as soon as I put it on I'll put the button on too.

If the weather stays nice, I'll wear it tomorrow, and go through all the denim jeans and find at least two patch pockets for it.


----------



## Zhizara

Josie I just received some soap making info from one of my newsletters.  

Here's the link:

http://us.mc307.mail.yahoo.com/mc/welcome?ymv=0#_pg=showMessage&sMid=2&&filterBy=&ymv=0&.rand=869213875&midIndex=2&mid=1_7735_AInIjkQAAVArTRzrKwZicFC9l04&fromId=news@purplekittyyarns.com&m=1_9500_AIrIjkQAACstTR0B2ArPDBC9LPE,1_8670_AIzIjkQAAEUBTRz0BQxD8EotFKU,1_7735_AInIjkQAAVArTRzrKwZicFC9l04,1_5617_AIjIjkQAANDxTRywWwCj6hQU85c,1_3420_AIbIjkQAAUEHTRyBlg8q2SUYHVs,1_6075_AI3IjkQAAUo%2BTRzD5AuR6jjH8t0,1_833_AIbIjkQAATpITRxVpQzlCjWERNo,1_159_AIjIjkQAAD3iTRvtDAM2inBDQQI,&sort=date&order=down&startMid=0&hash=0d92dc7d69b151344e92a8eef8617804&.jsrand=1044418

Just scroll down to see the soap making info.  Hope it helps.


----------



## Chef Munky

Josie1945 said:


> PrincessFiona.
> Would love some input on soap making. What book is best to buy
> Or do I search the net for directions. Is it a expensive hobby ?
> I know they sell a lot of homemade soap online but by the price they
> like it better than I do.
> 
> Josie



Depending on what type of soaps your looking to make the prices vary. Scents alone are expensive. A little does go a long way.

Here's a suppliers link Bramble Berry®, Inc | Soap Making Supplies  They are highly recommended by professional Soaper's, to the weekend warriors 

Lot of great info, and videos.. Everything you wanted to know and then some.

Munky.


----------



## Zhizara

I took the straps off the sleeves of a new blouse.  I really like the blouse, but I don't deal with those roll up sleeves with straps and buttons.

The rollup crease is just exactly where I want the sleeve so I'll maybe just use some stitch witch to keep them folded up.  I'm not going to do anything until it is washed.  If the sleeve stays folded up, maybe I won't have to do anything more to it.

On to my lapghan.  I started another row and now it's tied to the skein.  I'm watching Futurama so it's a great time to crochet.


----------



## Josie1945

Thanks, Zhizara and Chef Munkey 
for the links on soap making I see
what my next obsession will be. 
Today I am cooking a 20 pound
Turkey and I will can it and the stock.
Got turkey on sale before Christmas
for .68 cents a pound. 
Josie


----------



## fricassee

It is fascinating to see what others are doing/making with their hands!  There seems to be quite the correlation between that and cooking.

My craft of choice is counted cross stitch on linen.  It is an addiction!


----------



## Zhizara

fricassee said:


> It is fascinating to see what others are doing/making with their hands!  There seems to be quite the correlation between that and cooking.
> 
> My craft of choice is counted cross stitch on linen.  It is an addiction!



Do you have a work in progress?  There are some gorgeous designs out there.


----------



## fricassee

Zhizara said:


> Do you have a work in progress? There are some gorgeous designs out there.


 
Yes - I have three Paula Vaughan's on the go. She is really into verandahs/porches/rocking chairs with quilts. As am I! Lots of cascading roses with 1/4, 1/2 and 3/4 stitches and lots of outlining.


----------



## Zhizara

fricassee said:


> Yes - I have three Paula Vaughan's on the go. She is really into verandahs/porches/rocking chairs with quilts. As am I! Lots of cascading roses with 1/4, 1/2 and 3/4 stitches and lots of outlining.



Very pretty.


----------



## Rocklobster

I collect vintage drums. I like to build complete drumkits by buying single pieces( called orphans). You can get these at good prices. Then I piece together drumkits. I also like making art or wall hangings from old furniture I buy at yardsales. I've made mirrors from stovepipe grates, tables from old drawers, benches from old feed bins, and other eclectic articles. I have a few pieces that are waiting for me to finish and bring back to life as reincarnated furniture.


----------



## fricassee

Paula is wonderful.  People almost always think they are paintings until they look closely.  They are a lot of work (very intricate and detailed) but I love the challenge!  :-D


----------



## Zhizara

fricassee said:


> Paula is wonderful.  People almost always think they are paintings until they look closely.  They are a lot of work (very intricate and detailed) but I love the challenge!  :-D



I envy you being able to do cross stitch.  My eyes just can't handle it.


----------



## Zhizara

I was going to wear my new denim skirt yesterday.  It fell off me.  I tried it on as a quick check over my sweats, etc., and it felt like it would fit just fine, so it's back to the to do pile.

I did notice that I had left enough fabric from the bodice for the waistband, that I have a channel I can thread some 1/4" elastic through.  Good how that worked out.  Shopping Tuesday.


----------



## taxlady

Rocklobster said:


> I collect vintage drums. I like to build complete drumkits by buying single pieces( called orphans). You can get these at good prices. Then I piece together drumkits. I also like making art or wall hangings from old furniture I buy at yardsales. I've made mirrors from stovepipe grates, tables from old drawers, benches from old feed bins, and other eclectic articles. I have a few pieces that are waiting for me to finish and bring back to life as reincarnated furniture.



That sounds very cool. Any photos?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek collects Guitars acoustic and electric, amps, banjos, Ukeleles, mandolins, bazukis...they are everywhere...he even has a set of bongo drums, two bohdrians and an electric keyboard.

I collect ear plugs...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek collects Guitars acoustic and electric, amps, banjos, Ukeleles, mandolins, bazukis...they are everywhere...he even has a set of bongo drums, two bohdrians and an electric keyboard.
> 
> I collect ear plugs...


----------



## Rocklobster

taxlady said:


> That sounds very cool. Any photos?


I give most of it away as presents. But I have a few pieces around I will get shots of for you.


----------



## Fabiabi

Thanks for the tips Zhizara, it is really relaxing. Sometimes I sit and watch TV whilst I'm knitting, and I take it on the train in the morning.  I have had to undo quite a few stitches, but am slowly getting there.


----------



## Zhizara

Fabiabi said:


> Thanks for the tips Zhizara, it is really relaxing. Sometimes I sit and watch TV whilst I'm knitting, and I take it on the train in the morning.  I have had to undo quite a few stitches, but am slowly getting there.



I've been crocheting over a period of over 50 years and I still have to take out stitches and redo sometimes.  Don't let it discourage you.


----------



## Zhizara

It's January 8th.  Is anyone making progress on their latest project?

I got the elastic for the waistband of my new denim (almost) skirt.  It was 1/2" width, which should work just fine.  I'll have to see if I can thread it through the channel I've already sewn, or whether I need to remove the seam and do it differently.  

I'll be working on that today.

I removed the two large back pockets from a pair of Men's jeans to make the patch pockets for the skirt, so that should be done today too.  The only two other things needed is to replace a button and hem.  

So how's your project going?


----------



## Zhizara

I finished the denim skirt.  I added patch pockets in a dark blue denim.  I stole the pockets from the back pockets of a man's blue jean.  They are huge and really cute.

I finally figured out how I'm going to make the cover for my sewing machine.  I have a quilted pillow sham that goes with the living room colors.  I tried it out and it will fit.  It'll be an easy one too.  The back of the sham can be the lining.

Is anybody working on a project?


----------



## tinlizzie

I'm painting baseboards and door jambs - don't think that qualifies as a hobby.  I'm not crazy about it, but I'm earning points for doing something that's more fun.  I bought some frameless canvas wall pieces, each about 8 x 8", that were on the super-discounted pile for $1.80 each.  I plan to mount printed photos I have taken, over top of the graphics.


----------



## Zhizara

tinlizzie said:


> I'm painting baseboards and door jambs - don't think that qualifies as a hobby.  I'm not crazy about it, but I'm earning points for doing something that's more fun.  I bought some frameless canvas wall pieces, each about 8 x 8", that were on the super-discounted pile for $1.80 each.  I plan to mount printed photos I have taken, over top of the graphics.



Your wall decorations sound really nice.

The painting may not quite qualify as a hobby, but they will sure look nice when you are done and you'll feel good about your accomplishment.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have a bag of odd Valentine's decorations.  I plan on arranging them somehow to make a gift for Shrek...he'll be 65 on Sunday.  If I can manage it, I will swipe the credit card to get him a gift.


----------



## LPBeier

I am crocheting two blankets at once for two babies due any minute now.  They are completely different - one is made up of modified granny squares and the other is one piece with little crocheted "bows" in it.  A great relaxing hobby.  I am sorry I got away from it for so many years.


----------



## tinlizzie

LPBeier said:


> I am crocheting two blankets at once for two babies due any minute now. They are completely different - one is made up of modified granny squares and the other is one piece with little crocheted "bows" in it. A great relaxing hobby. I am sorry I got away from it for so many years.


 
How appropriate that posts regarding sewing, knitting, crochet appear on a 'thread.' All these comments are _very inspiring_, serving to add oxygen to that small ember of creativity that's been buried for a long time. They tried to teach me to sew a little in Jr. High - didn't take, although I did make some toddler clothes for my kids when they couldn't dress themselves and had to wear the stuff. Long time ago, mostly when the kids were little, tried macrame, knitting, and that deal where you have a little loom and crochet strips that get woven together.

Lately I've read a couple of books in the Elm Creek quilters series - she makes quilting sound so worthwhile and not that hard. I tried that a little too way back when and found it's fun but not as easy as it looks to produce something you wouldn't be embarrassed to show.

I think being snowed in was helpful at times, but it seems we just can't squelch that creative urge, witness the unusual and delicious recipe variations on the cooking threads. So glad I found the DC site - what fun it is!


----------



## Josie1945

I made a pull over dress. Tried it on and decided I wanted a zipper in it so I am going to cut the back and add a zipper and A bottom Slit.I may do it doday to wear to church tomorrow, Zihara your denium skirt sounds Cute !! Would love to see a picture of it,

Josie


----------



## Zhizara

Josie1945 said:


> I made a pull over dress. Tried it on and decided I wanted a zipper in it so I am going to cut the back and add a zipper and A bottom Slit.I may do it doday to wear to church tomorrow, Zihara your denium skirt sounds Cute !! Would love to see a picture of it,
> 
> Josie



I wish I could, but don't have a camera or camera phone.  

I did turn the pillow sham into a cover for the sewing machine.  That's probably the easiest project I've ever done.  I just sewed the sides together and it fits fine.  The top corners stick out kind of funny, so I'll probably make a kind of triangle dart for a better fit.

I need a new project!  I took out all the clothes I've saved for fabric, but nothing inspired me, so I'll just have to wait.  

I did have a nice idea for a warm pullover robe using 30X50 bath towels, but the bath towels that had been on sale were all gone:

For the length to be suitable, I'd cut off one end of each towel including the decorative band, then simply fold under the raw edge and make a boat neck.  The cut off pieces will be for simple kimono style sleeves.  It will probably look just like towels when I finish, but it will be warm and comfortable.  The towels are very thick and luxurious looking, but I'll wait until they do another clearance sale (maybe).  At full price the two towels shouldn't cost more than $14.


----------



## PattY1

Zhizara said:


> I love doing needlework.  It has given me great pleasure and some cute stuff over the years.
> 
> It kept me from going crazy when things were crazy, and always, always, gave me an escape into a world where I could think clearly about a problem.
> 
> You can't stay tense while doing needlework.  In order for the item to be pretty, you had to relax and keep good tension.  Just picking up your latest project when you got home from work was a great way to calm yourself after the excitement of the day, including traffic...and weather and family members' bad days.
> 
> I'm impressed by the beautiful candles.... I'm sorry, I recognize the pretty work but I'm bad on names.
> 
> So, please forgive me for that.
> 
> I've been wanting to start this thread because many of us do needlework or crafts.
> 
> Now that we've almost passed the year end, I'd just like to ask you other DCers,
> 
> "What else are you making?




A mess of my kitchen
I now devote more time to cook more from scratch. It is only me and I can experiment away. Between that, the invention of the INTERNET and reading a few books, who has time?


----------



## Zhizara

PattY1 said:


> A mess of my kitchen
> I now devote more time to cook more from scratch. It is only me and I can experiment away. Between that, the invention of the INTERNET and reading a few books, who has time?



I like to have something in my hands to do when I watch TV.  So that's about the only time, but I like to challenge myself to have a  project to work on.  

Sewing is fun.  I like to take things and remake them like I just did with the skirt.  There's a lot of seams to take out (not rip).  So I found myself working on the skirt during evening TV. 

Taking off the two men's new dark denim jeans back pockets. They were double stitched around the outside very tight stitching, but they look adorable on the lighter colored background of the skirt.  They are big enough for my whole hand and have a kind of point at the bottom, yet they look kind of like flower pots.

If I'm not working on something like that, I'm doing Sudoku, which while satisfying, accomplishes nothing more than a rush of confidence when I complete a puzzle correctly.

Actually, I have to take that back.  I think it is important as a mind exercise.  I like the Extreme puzzles with a big X, and the Jigsaw is a mind bender, but doable.

I'm finding myself reading a lot less.  Retirement with a steady income and low income housing has given me a whole new life.  A lot nicer than before.


----------



## tinlizzie

Zhizara said:


> I like to have something in my hands to do when I watch TV. So that's about the only time, but I like to challenge myself to have a project to work on.
> 
> Sewing is fun. I like to take things and remake them like I just did with the skirt. There's a lot of seams to take out (not rip). So I found myself working on the skirt during evening TV.
> 
> Taking off the two men's new dark denim jeans back pockets. They were double stitched around the outside very tight stitching, but they look adorable on the lighter colored background of the skirt. They are big enough for my whole hand and have a kind of point at the bottom, yet they look kind of like flower pots.
> 
> If I'm not working on something like that, I'm doing Sudoku, which while satisfying, accomplishes nothing more than a rush of confidence when I complete a puzzle correctly.
> 
> Actually, I have to take that back. I think it is important as a mind exercise. I like the Extreme puzzles with a big X, and the Jigsaw is a mind bender, but doable.
> 
> I'm finding myself reading a lot less. Retirement with a steady income and low income housing has given me a whole new life. A lot nicer than before.


 
Zhizara, is there a thread somewhere on DC that offers the perspective of "It's only me" dedicated (probably not the right word) to older posters, either with or without grown children, offering tips and/or anecdotes of life on your own?  While it's fun and interesting to read of the problems and solutions of the younger set, I've found myself seeking out the comments of several folks who seem to be in the same phase of living where I now find myself. This might not be so rich a vein as to require a separate thread - just wondering.  Is there already one I just haven't seen, or could we use a new one?  What do you think?


----------



## Zhizara

tinlizzie said:


> Zhizara, is there a thread somewhere on DC that offers the perspective of "It's only me" dedicated (probably not the right word) to older posters, either with or without grown children, offering tips and/or anecdotes of life on your own?  While it's fun and interesting to read of the problems and solutions of the younger set, I've found myself seeking out the comments of several folks who seem to be in the same phase of living where I now find myself. This might not be so rich a vein as to require a separate thread - just wondering.  Is there already one I just haven't seen, or could we use a new one?  What do you think?



There is a thread for cooking for two or one, I think.  I respond to others like me in whatever thread they're in.


----------



## Zhizara

There's Venting and Venting on a Happy Note.  I always check in there.  Venting helps when you're angry.  I always have that moment when I post when i can feel the anger leaving me.  

So often the vent is helped by someone who has a solution, or even just a((((HUG))).


----------



## tinlizzie

Zhizara said:


> There is a thread for cooking for two or one, I think. I respond to others like me in whatever thread they're in.


 
Thanks, Zhizara - I'll check out that thread and watch for tips from you - and PattY1, too.

And I do visit the Venting thread. Lots of times it makes me feel fortunate in comparison to some of the problems and just plain hard luck.


----------



## Zhizara

tinlizzie said:


> Thanks, Zhizara - I'll check out that thread and watch for tips from you - and PattY1, too.
> 
> And I do visit the Venting thread. Lots of times it makes me feel fortunate in comparison to some of the problems and just plain hard luck.



Actually, I cook mostly 4 servings.  Two for now, two for the freezer.  Especially lasagna which is a time intensive dish.  Also for meat/bean soups.  You have to make enough beans to go with at least one smoked hock.  I usually have a bone from a pork loin roast or butt.  Smoked turkey necks are small enough to use in small batches, but again with as much meat as I put in my beans I still have about 4 good size servings.

The problem I run into is that I want to cook say chili with the taco meat, but I have leftover chili already in the freezer.  I froze the taco meat too.  It doesn't have a sauce, so I can make something different with it like Tamale Pie.


----------



## babetoo

since i am short, it is hard to find petites sometimes. i have three pair of causal pants to be hemmed. that is my next project. i still haven't done the album for my great granddaughter. haven't figured out why i keep putting it off. if i don't hurry up she will be grown and married. lol. just kidding, she is only four. maybe i just got sewed out at christmas. nothing that i see beyond that. i have been organizing my kitchen stuff. bought a plastic cart on wheels for under an island. have a wire cart to pick-up at walmart this week. gonna put some small appliances on it to free up some cabinet space.that is not terribly a crafty thing, though.


----------



## Zhizara

babetoo said:


> since i am short, it is hard to find petites sometimes. i have three pair of causal pants to be hemmed. that is my next project. i still haven't done the album for my great granddaughter. haven't figured out why i keep putting it off. if i don't hurry up she will be grown and married. lol. just kidding, she is only four. maybe i just got sewed out at christmas. nothing that i see beyond that. i have been organizing my kitchen stuff. bought a plastic cart on wheels for under an island. have a wire cart to pick-up at walmart this week. gonna put some small appliances on it to free up some cabinet space.that is not terribly a crafty thing, though.



I bought a bunch of sweat pants, but only one was the petite (I'm 5'4").  Today's pair dragged all day.  Oh well, getting the mending done or altering things tend to get me thinking about something new.  

I've been toying with the idea of salvaging all the denim packets and sew them onto the piece of light denim that I cut off the bottom of the dress.  It's a couple of yards long and 12" wide.

Maybe a wall hanging over/behind my sewing desk.  Hmmm.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> I bought a bunch of sweat pants, but only one was the petite (I'm 5'4"). Today's pair dragged all day. Oh well, getting the mending done or altering things tend to get me thinking about something new.
> 
> I've been toying with the idea of salvaging all the denim packets and sew them onto the piece of light denim that I cut off the bottom of the dress. It's a couple of yards long and 12" wide.
> 
> Maybe a wall hanging over/behind my sewing desk. Hmmm.


 
I'm 5' 0", if I can't get petites, I do without!  It's why I buy men's jeans, I can't get women's jeans most of the time in the length I need.


----------



## Skittle68

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I'm 5' 0", if I can't get petites, I do without!  It's why I buy men's jeans, I can't get women's jeans most of the time in the length I need.



I'm also 5'0". I buy clothes at this local store that buys and sells used brand name clothes, get the size that fits me the best, then pay $5-10 to get them hemmed. I only pay $8-20 for the jeans, depending on the brand, so then I practically have tailor made jeans. Works great


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm 5' 0", if I can't get petites, I do without!  It's why I buy men's jeans, I can't get women's jeans most of the time in the length I need.



I like and own several Men's shirts.  They are pretty AND they have at least one pocket!

One pair of sweat pants that I have to shorten, has 4 pockets, the rest have none!

Anyway, my project today is to get started on shortening the sweat pants.  Changing colors, making bobbins


----------



## casuesmith

I am trying to learn to crochet. Actually I have been working at this off and on for about 30 years (I am 70). 

I know how to crochet BUT have so much trouble with the tension. It is easier with big thread but I want to try some stars.

Carol


----------



## tinlizzie

casuesmith said:


> I am trying to learn to crochet. Actually I have been working at this off and on for about 30 years (I am 70).
> 
> I know how to crochet BUT have so much trouble with the tension. It is easier with big thread but I want to try some stars.
> 
> Carol


 
I have some doilies and 'antimacassars' that my grandmother made many years ago (they're _old_ - I'm 70, like you).  When they came into my hands, I just flat decided I'd never be able to do anything so intricate and so moved on to something else - I don't remember what - but not requiring such skill.  It's good to see that the crocheting bug lives on, and I wish you many happy hours.  

Liz


----------



## babetoo

i finally finished the princess album for my great granddaughter. she will be so surprised . so onto pants hemming.


----------



## Zhizara

babetoo said:


> i finally finished the princess album for my great granddaughter. she will be so surprised . so onto pants hemming.



Atta girl!  You should feel proud of yourself.

I found a new project too.  This week when I went shopping I got a couple of hand towels from the Family Dollar store to use on the arm rests of my recliner.  They look better going crossways on the arms and are long enough to fold up to make pockets across one end for remote, phone, etc.  

I "pinned" them both up with paper clips and have put them by the machine and picked out a spool of thread to match.  I do still have some sweat pants to shorten, but they need washing first.

Keep it up, BabeToo.  Hopefully we can keep each other inspired enough to keep going.


----------



## babetoo

thanks, i really need to make some more hot pan holders. i make out of hand towels that comes with the set. never have a use in the bathroom. i keep a paper towel holder, always full on the  counter. if i were a guest would not want to use the family hand towel. i double the pan holders and they work very well. i have something similar on my rocker in the sun room. mostly so my arms don't rest on just the hard wood. pockets sound interesting.


----------



## babetoo

was cleaning out the magazine rack in my sunroom this morning. in a large baggie i found a scarf i started knitting. don't have a clue how long ago that was. it is white, one of those little narrow scarves that have been popular for a while. so that's what i need to work on now.


----------



## radhuni

I am making dresses for my daughter with my ornamental yet out of date sarees. 


Excellent party wears can be made with old pure silk sarees with zari borders.


----------



## Zhizara

babetoo said:


> was cleaning out the magazine rack in my sunroom this morning. in a large baggie i found a scarf i started knitting. don't have a clue how long ago that was. it is white, one of those little narrow scarves that have been popular for a while. so that's what i need to work on now.



At one point long ago, I found that I had so many semi-finished items like needlepoint pillow tops, crewel embroidery pillow tops etc., etc., that I had to make it my project to finish them all.  I bought backing materials, piping for seams until every single pillow was complete and usable...plus I had a good time doing it.

I sewed the pockets on one of the hand towels and it works great.  I just made two narrow pockets on the ends and left a larger space in the middle.  I only have a TV tray as a side table on that side of my recliner, so the extra space is appreciated.


----------



## Josie1945

Zihara, Hope you are feeling better today.

Josie


----------



## Zhizara

Josie1945 said:


> Zihara, Hope you are feeling better today.
> 
> Josie



Thanks, Josie.  I found a combination of OTC pills that work, at least for a couple of hours at a time.  So, much better than before.


----------



## Rocklobster

I also make music. Here is one band that I am in. All of us have been friends since highschool. Some of us still play full time with other bands. We have been getting together for quite a few years now to record some songs. The guitar player, Paul, has a recording studio in his basement. It is mostly a hobby project, because we haven't played live for over a year. It is a reason for us to get together and catch up over a few beers and tunes. If you click on "Tunes" you can hear some of the stuff we do.
The Sawchucks - Home Page


----------



## babetoo

well still don't have the  pants shortened. they are for winter so really should get going.

newest one is sewing badges on my great granddaughter's vest. i have forgotten what she earned them for and where. she is to young for brownies. something at their church i think.

then granddaughter's sister wants me to make a retro pillow out of a t-shirt she had.  haven't seen it yet so not sure how i will do it. 

the scarf i was making has to be started again. i messed it up and couldn't figure out how to fix it. not the best knitter in the world.


----------



## Zhizara

I stole another couple of back pockets from some men's jeans to add to a men's chambray long sleeve work shirt.

The shirt has two breast pockets with flaps and buttons.  I removed part of the flap seam on the left pocket so that I can clip a pen in the pocket without  unbuttoning it.

The shirt is really long so I want to add the back pockets to the lower end of the front of the shirt as patch pockets for my hands.  The pockets are a darker denim and should look nice plus add a place I can keep my hands warm.

These ideas came from a long denim jacket I found where someone had added crochet doilies, ribbon, buttons, etc., making a cute, whimsical piece out of it.  I had to leave the jacket behind when I moved, but the ideas are still good.


----------



## taxlady

Rocklobster said:


> I also make music. Here is one band that I am in. All of us have been friends since highschool. Some of us still play full time with other bands. We have been getting together for quite a few years now to record some songs. The guitar player, Paul, has a recording studio in his basement. It is mostly a hobby project, because we haven't played live for over a year. It is a reason for us to get together and catch up over a few beers and tunes. If you click on "Tunes" you can hear some of the stuff we do.
> The Sawchucks - Home Page



Oh my, you must be about the same age as me. That is my kind of music. You guys really are good.


----------



## Kathleen

radhuni said:


> I am making dresses for my daughter with my ornamental yet out of date sarees.
> 
> 
> Excellent party wears can be made with old pure silk sarees with zari borders.




Please share pictures!

Sarees are so beautiful and graceful.  I love the way they look.

Tsxlady and RockLobster - I agree.  I could sit and listen to that!  RL- As TL said, you guys really are good!


----------



## Rocklobster

Thanks for the compliments. This is just a project amongst old friends. My brother is the bass player, and I've known the other two guys since we were kids. We played together during our adolescense, and went our separate ways for quite a few years. we started to get together again after we found ourselves all living fairly close to one another. But, one member has since relocated due to his career, and I am pretty busy with my full time (paying) band, so we are on the back burner again....the guitar player is still recording under the name with other guys. That is why there seems to be so many members in the band.


----------



## Zhizara

Way to go, Rock!

A friend of mine gave me a project I'm struggling with.  His leather jacket needs a couple of minor repairs and one major one.  One of the pockets is all shredded inside and needs fixing, however the jacket is lined so I'm going to have to open up the lining to get at the pocket and replace it.  

I've been stalling because I'm not sure exactly how I will tackle this, but I posted the situation in a sewing forum thread and got back one helpful idea, and maybe more to come before I start.

I'll probably get started sometime tomorrow.  I have a good idea now for where to start at least, but will probably get bogged down after I can see what needs to be done to replace the pocket. 

I'm thinking I may (I hope) be able to use one of the front pockets of a pair of jeans I've started cannibalizing.  Who knows, maybe I'll replace the other pocket too.


----------



## Zhizara

YAY.  I got the jacket repaired.  I opened a side seam of the lining and found that the pocket had been attached to leather flaps.  It was fairly simple to just sew denim pieces to each flap then put them together (the denim) and sew around the sides of the pocket.  Then all I had to do was blind hem the lining back together and do a little mending, so I'm DONE!

I also cannibalized another pair of back jeans pockets to use on a chambray shirt I have.  It has breast pockets, but I want to add the back pockets near the bottom so I can put my hands in them when it's chilly.

Anybody else making progress or starting something new?


----------



## CharlieD

I build an Aron Kodesh for our synagogue recently. For those who are not familiar it is a cabinet where Torah scrolls are kept.


----------



## Zhizara

CharlieD said:


> I build an Aron Kodesh for our synagogue recently. For those who are not familiar it is a cabinet where Torah scrolls are kept.



That sounds really nice.  Do you have a picture you could post?


----------



## CharlieD

I do, but I don't think that is the completely finished one. I'll post it anyway.
There you go. There is a sliding open door, kind of like in entertainment center and that is where Torah scrolls are kept.
I'll try to take more pictures of the finished product and post it then.


----------



## CharlieD

It took me 3 years to finish it. Working few hours here and there. Also I have never worked with wood before, so I had to figure out each step. Here are coupple more pictures.
There is a step behind the Toras, so when we get more scrolls donated, I hope, there will be place to put more.


----------



## Zhizara

Wow! What a beautiful finish, too.  You should be very proud!


----------



## CharlieD

Darn, for some reason I cannot addit the picks. Can somebody, moderators, open and turn the cabinet on it's legs, please. I am not sure what is going on in "Picasa" today.


----------



## CharlieD

Zhizara said:


> Wow! What a beautiful finish, too. You should be very proud!


 Ah, finish is actually one thing I am not proud, it did not come out well, it just you cannot see it on the picture.
But thank you. Thank you very much.


----------



## tinlizzie

Thank you for letting us see this beautiful piece of work, CharlieD.


----------



## CharlieD

Thank you.


----------



## LPBeier

Charlie,  This is absolutely beautiful.  It is truly a work of art.

I haven't checked in for awhile, but am working hard on my 2 afghans.  Both babies (boys) have been born with one shower being next Thursday and the other one to be held the week after.  I will post pictures when the are finished.  Be forewarned, neither one is your typical baby blanket!  Oh, and I have found out there are two more babies coming this summer!


----------



## Zhizara

LPBeier said:


> Charlie,  This is absolutely beautiful.  It is truly a work of art.
> 
> I haven't checked in for awhile, but am working hard on my 2 afghans.  Both babies (boys) have been born with one shower being next Thursday and the other one to be held the week after.  I will post pictures when the are finished.  Be forewarned, neither one is your typical baby blanket!  Oh, and I have found out there are two more babies coming this summer!



I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Zhizara

Finally I figured out what to crochet next.  I've been feeling that something was missing to my days and realized that it was crochet.  

I had decided to redo my color scheme decorations for spring, which is easy to do as I have no curtains (just vertical blinds).

My last scheme was based on a placemat with a predominately red color plus several other colors (stripes).  I got several of the placemats and put them on shelves with a couple of inches hanging down, plus one for under my laptop serving tray that I found for the computer, so it wouldn't scratch my desktop.

Then, I crocheted a couple of bookcase top runners to match.

I looked at the placemats yesterday, and they had the same kind and pattern, but in shades of green with yellow, tan and even a couple of thin stripes of the red.  I bought 4 of them, and replaced the red ones, plus I bought a fake flower bouquet in mixed yellows and cream to replace the ones I used for the red scheme in a pottery vase.

Amazingly I have all the colors I need except for a light and medium green.  I know Walmart has the light green, and if they don't have a suitable medium green I think I can get away without it.

It ought to keep me busy for a week more or less.  Anyway I have enough to get started and am scheduled for another Walmart trip next Tuesday when I can pick up the other green(s).


----------



## LPBeier

So, Z, what are you actually crocheting?  A lap blanket or throw?  I am very interested!

Oh, you made a comment awhile back that you don't like doing squares because of all the ends that have to be darned in.  Well, I don't!  I just crochet them in as I work.  They never show and are very secure.  There are some of course that I have to end up doing with a needle, but even the ones in the tiny centres are easy - I just pull them up through a stitch to the next row and then lay it top of the lower row and crochet over it.

Just a tip!


----------



## Zhizara

LPBeier said:


> So, Z, what are you actually crocheting?  A lap blanket or throw?  I am very interested!
> 
> Oh, you made a comment awhile back that you don't like doing squares because of all the ends that have to be darned in.  Well, I don't!  I just crochet them in as I work.  They never show and are very secure.  There are some of course that I have to end up doing with a needle, but even the ones in the tiny centres are easy - I just pull them up through a stitch to the next row and then lay it top of the lower row and crochet over it.
> 
> Just a tip!



I'm inbetween projects and getting ready to start a couple of bookcase top runners to match the new color scheme of the placemats.  See above post.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## LPBeier

Zhizara said:


> I'm inbetween projects and getting ready to start a couple of bookcase top runners to match the new color scheme of the placemats.  See above post.
> 
> Thanks for the tip.



I was actually asking because I read about your beautiful colour scheme but didn't see what you are making.  I can't wait to see it!  We can pretend like we are sitting together doing our crochet projects over a cup of tea!


----------



## Zhizara

LPBeier said:


> I was actually asking because I read about your beautiful colour scheme but didn't see what you are making.  I can't wait to see it!  We can pretend like we are sitting together doing our crochet projects over a cup of tea!



I didn't get a camera yet, but maybe next month, maybe.  I really wouldn't need it except for things like posting pix, so I'll check into a little keychain camera I might even be able to get this month.  If it is compatible with my laptop.

I'll be back a Walmart Tuesday with 2 hours to spend.  I already did my big shopping yesterday, and am just picking up more yarn and a turkey so I'll have plenty of time to talk to the clerk at the electronics counter.


----------



## roadfix

I'm building a reception counter / front desk for my business.


----------



## Zhizara

roadfix said:


> I'm building a reception counter / front desk for my business.



How big?


----------



## roadfix

Zhizara said:


> How big?


It's just a small receptionist's desk, 6 feet long.  I've been building it in my driveway.
Since this pic was taken last week I've stained it and installed oak countertops.


----------



## LPBeier

Very Nice Roadfix!


----------



## babetoo

nothing inventive . sewing on badges to vest for great granddaughter. 

then i am going to make a retro pillow for granddaughter's sister. she wants it from a t-shirt she has. not what i would want but different strokes for different folks. 

still have not shorten three new pairs of pants. lounging type materials. soft and comfy.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm itching to get started on the bookcase runner, but I really need to start it with the light green that I won't get until Tuesday, so I decided to make some more _*Sunflower Coasters*_.

I made a bunch last time, for coasters or big enough for under a plant.  Those are darkest coffee brown centers and frilly yellow sunflower petals.

This time I'll make the centers with a lightish yellow, and dark green bud petals.

The thing I noticed most about my color change is the room immediately looked cooler, lighter, springlike.

I put one of the placemats hanging off the edge of the A/C with the basket of yarn right below it to inspire me.

I also had found a set of ladybug buttons.  I attached one to each coaster with a twist tie.  Cute!


----------



## roadfix

LPBeier said:
			
		

> Very Nice Roadfix!



Thanks, the people at the store fixture place wanted over a grand for something similar, custom made....using cheap laminates.  I figured I can use real wood, build something to exactly my specs and do it for under $100.


----------



## medtran49

Hi, new user name but I've been following along under CraigC's posts as I'm his wife, Karen.  I do petitpoint.  Right now, working on 1 of the French Cluny "senses" tapestries.  It's about 5 x 6 inches or so, 40 stitches per inch.  Haven't made much progress lately as I've been doing a lot of "frogging" (rip it, rip it) as it's totally counted, no painted design, and I seem to be having a lot of trouble lately with getting the count right in 1 particular section - time to tackle it from another angle.


----------



## LAJ

I am sewing Christmas projects for next year. I make Victorian Santas for gifts and buy clearance fabric and trims at the end of the year.
Also, make suet for my birds. They love the homemade stuff. They need the high energy food in the winter. I love to watch them.


----------



## Zhizara

medtran49 said:


> Hi, new user name but I've been following along under CraigC's posts as I'm his wife, Karen.  I do petitpoint.  Right now, working on 1 of the French Cluny "senses" tapestries.  It's about 5 x 6 inches or so, 40 stitches per inch.  Haven't made much progress lately as I've been doing a lot of "frogging" (rip it, rip it) as it's totally counted, no painted design, and I seem to be having a lot of trouble lately with getting the count right in 1 particular section - time to tackle it from another angle.



I've always loved the look of petit point, but my eyes just won't do less than 10, maybe 12.  I found it hard to follow working from a chart, especially if I had too much caffeine in my system.  Have you finished any yet?  The only source I've found for needlepoint is Stitchery.  Pricey, and no kits, pillow backings and picture frames are separate and pricey too.  

I'd like to get back into needlepoint, but will have to look to see if I can find a source for canvas by the yard.


----------



## medtran49

Zhizara said:


> I've always loved the look of petit point, but my eyes just won't do less than 10, maybe 12. I found it hard to follow working from a chart, especially if I had too much caffeine in my system. Have you finished any yet? The only source I've found for needlepoint is Stitchery. Pricey, and no kits, pillow backings and picture frames are separate and pricey too.
> 
> I'd like to get back into needlepoint, but will have to look to see if I can find a source for canvas by the yard.


 
I've finished stitching a large 24 count rug for a dollhouse (for a big house I want to build one day) rug and a much smaller "Charles and Mary" 40 count medieval tapestry - wanted to try the 40 count in a smaller piece first in case it caused eye/headache problems. LOL. The final finishing isn't done on them yet, i.e. folding under and putting on backs, waiting until I'm ready to use. I've got another much smaller rug started for the dollhouse I've been working on building for a while now. 

I used to do a lot of needlepoint, crewel when I was younger but got out of it for years, just didn't have the time. Now though I need something to relax with and keep the hands busy and take my mind off work, etc. 

There's all kinds of places on the internet, just google needlepoint and kits. I also looked for places in NOLA. There are a couple of shops downtown that look really interesting, one on Chartres street (sp?) and the other one on Magazine Street. Wish I'd known they were there last time I went to NOLA before our daughter moved away, would have made her take me, would love to see some of the silk threads the one place carries. 

Karen


----------



## sparrowgrass

I think I have done a little of everything--counted cross stitch on linen, soap making, oak split baskets, quilting--but right now, when I am not playing in the dirt  I am working on a big dollhouse.

I bought the kit at the thrift store for $10, with the shell partially done. I had to fabricate some parts from plywood because they were lost, and I now have the shell done, except for the big front porch. The porch has railings and a decorative piece of trim under the roof. I had to build 2 sets of railings--2 18 inch pieces of molding, each with 25 teeny tiny dowels for the balusters. The trim is the same thing, except the teeny tiny dowels were cut in half, so they are even teenier! 

I am having a blast with it, and am looking forward to decorating the inside. I have a grandaughter who is just about 16 months old, so she will enjoy it. I think it is going to be grandma's dollhouse--something for her to look forward to when she comes to visit!


----------



## Zhizara

medtran49 said:


> I've finished stitching a large 24 count rug for a dollhouse (for a big house I want to build one day) rug and a much smaller "Charles and Mary" 40 count medieval tapestry - wanted to try the 40 count in a smaller piece first in case it caused eye/headache problems. LOL. The final finishing isn't done on them yet, i.e. folding under and putting on backs, waiting until I'm ready to use. I've got another much smaller rug started for the dollhouse I've been working on building for a while now.
> 
> I used to do a lot of needlepoint, crewel when I was younger but got out of it for years, just didn't have the time. Now though I need something to relax with and keep the hands busy and take my mind off work, etc.
> 
> There's all kinds of places on the internet, just google needlepoint and kits. I also looked for places in NOLA. There are a couple of shops downtown that look really interesting, one on Chartres street (sp?) and the other one on Magazine Street. Wish I'd known they were there last time I went to NOLA before our daughter moved away, would have made her take me, would love to see some of the silk threads the one place carries.
> 
> Karen



Any pix?  

You must have the two(?) leaflets I used to have for dollhouse rugs.  I had the idea of making a larger size, but life intervened and they got left behind.


----------



## medtran49

sparrowgrass said:


> I am having a blast with it, and am looking forward to decorating the inside. I have a grandaughter who is just about 16 months old, so she will enjoy it. I think it is going to be grandma's dollhouse--something for her to look forward to when she comes to visit!


 
Nice house Wicked Witch of the West (aka Sparrowgrass, at least I guess that is what your sig refers to). There are a couple of really nice dollhouse forums I visit frequently that have a lot of knowledge/tips to offer. PM me if you'd like the names/links. The little house I'm working on is for me and the big house I want to eventually build will be for me. I saw a huge gorgeous dollhouse when I was a young girl and always wanted one but it took me until my late-40s before I finally got around to getting one. 

Zhizara, I only have a bad picture of the big rug and the last picture I took of the Cluny tapestry was several months ago so a lot more is done on it and you can actually tell what it is now. Craig said the battery in the camera was dead a few days ago so I need to plug it in, charge it up and take some pics. 

Karen


----------



## Zhizara

medtran49 said:


> Nice house Wicked Witch of the West (aka Sparrowgrass, at least I guess that is what your sig refers to). There are a couple of really nice dollhouse forums I visit frequently that have a lot of knowledge/tips to offer. PM me if you'd like the names/links. The little house I'm working on is for me and the big house I want to eventually build will be for me. I saw a huge gorgeous dollhouse when I was a young girl and always wanted one but it took me until my late-40s before I finally got around to getting one.
> 
> Zhizara, I only have a bad picture of the big rug and the last picture I took of the Cluny tapestry was several months ago so a lot more is done on it and you can actually tell what it is now. Craig said the battery in the camera was dead a few days ago so I need to plug it in, charge it up and take some pics.
> 
> Karen



COOL!


----------



## Luvabigdog

I make cold process soap and lotions.  All my buddies get on me for having a "woman's" hobby.  If Rosie Grier did needlepoint then a former linebacker can make soap.


----------



## tinlizzie

Luvabigdog said:


> I make cold process soap and lotions. All my buddies get on me for having a "woman's" hobby. If Rosie Grier did needlepoint then a former linebacker can make soap.


 
Here was this woman's hobby before moving to FL. Can't do it down here -- the rocks are too lumpy.


----------



## babetoo

starting on pillow from a t shirt for granddaughter's sister. just had to get some stuffing. not enough fabric for an envelope pillow, which is what i prefer to make, so cover can be washed.


----------



## taxlady

Luvabigdog said:


> I make cold process soap and lotions.  All my buddies get on me for having a "woman's" hobby.  If Rosie Grier did needlepoint then a former linebacker can make soap.



The division into "woman's hobbies" and "men's hobbies" is not only silly, it's culturally dependent. A few hundred years ago knitting was only done by men in the British Isles!


----------



## Kathleen

tinlizzie said:


> Here was this woman's hobby before moving to FL. Can't do it down here -- the rocks are too lumpy.



TinLizzie, that is beautiful!  I love stone work.


----------



## medtran49

It took me a while but I finally got pictures of my needlework. 

Cluny Tapestry - Sense of Hearing about 5x6 inches, 40 stitches per square inch





William and Mary tapestry - 40 count





Rug about 10x12, it was either 24/25 count, don't remember exactly.


----------



## tinlizzie

Kathleen said:


> TinLizzie, that is beautiful! I love stone work.


 
Thanks, Kathleen. Wish I could go back and see it again, but the developer we sold the place to bulldozed everything, house and all, and drained the pond.    I've looked at the address on Google and there's nothing but a pile of gravel left - no new housing tract.  I suppose he lost his shirt on the deal because of the downturn just at that time.

Liz


----------



## Zhizara

Wow, MedTrans! How beautiful.  I've always loved the look of needlepoint, especially petit point.

Unfortunately, I can't see well enough to do it myself.  Congrats on your determination, and thanks so much for the pix!


----------



## babetoo

yesterday, made small decorative pillow for granddaughter's sister. made from retro t-shirt. cute. bought material to cover pillow for my rocking chair. need to go back. gonna make a pad for top of hand me down small bookcase. cats decided to sleep there. they are side by side , the pillow and pad, i mean. so i need more fabric. and still have those blooming pants to hem.


----------



## joesfolk

Babetoo, this is Mom speaking.  You may not buy any more fabric until you get all of those blasted pants hemmed.


----------



## LPBeier

medtran49 said:


> It took me a while but I finally got pictures of my needlework.



Medtran, that is so beautiful.  My Mom did petite pointe and I have some of her work but it is packed away.  If I find it soon I will post pictures.  She would have loved your work.

Tinlizzie, your rock work is incredible!  Thank you for sharing!

I am still working on my crochet, but my arthritis has been hitting my hands quite badly these days....and I have been been playing with mushrooms!  But I have to get at least one of the afghans completed by next weekend so I need to get working on them.


----------



## tinlizzie

medtran49 said:


> It took me a while but I finally got pictures of my needlework.
> 
> Cluny Tapestry - Sense of Hearing about 5x6 inches, 40 stitches per square inch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William and Mary tapestry - 40 count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rug about 10x12, it was either 24/25 count, don't remember exactly.


 How beautiful these are!  It must be highly satisfying to finish such demanding projects, with results like these.


----------



## babetoo

joesfolk said:


> Babetoo, this is Mom speaking. You may not buy any more fabric until you get all of those blasted pants hemmed.


 
lol, i am the queen of putting things off. but will stay out of joannes fabric til i finish current project and the dreaded pants.


----------



## Zhizara

babetoo said:


> lol, i am the queen of putting things off. but will stay out of joannes fabric til i finish current project and the dreaded pants.



Trust me, you'll be so proud of yourself.  I once had a pile of needlepoint and crewel finished pillow tops that I made the rule that I couldn't start anything new until ALL of those projects were finished and turned into usable pillows. 

It was a wonderful feeling when they all were done.


----------



## joesfolk

Medtran, if I didn't have arthritis I would take this up just based on your pictures.  How very beautiful those are.  They must take forever.


----------



## medtran49

Thanks all, I think they are gorgeous too and I love stitching them.  You can kind of just zone out because you HAVE to concentrate on what you are doing and everything else just kind of fades out.  I have no idea how long they take since I just work on them sporadically but I worked on the big rug for over a year and I've been working on the Cluny for over a year.  

Karen


----------



## Katie H

Hmmmm?!  What ELSE am I making?  It's more of what am I NOT making.  I love all types of needlework and sewing.  I always have some knitting or crocheting project in my basket.

Currently I'm finishing up a round afghan for a set of my grandchildren for this coming Christmas.  It's crocheted in pie shapes and each wedge is a color of the color wheel.  Then, the border is a single row of each color.  There are 15 colors in all.  I started it on Valentine's day and all I have to do now is to crochet the border.

I thought it would be fun for them because they are of the age where they're learning about colors, etc.  Besides I made one for their father when he was a child.  He's now in his 40s, and the old one is still alive and kicking.

I can still remember my children fighting over the afghan when they watched TV.  They loved it and my daughter still asks about it.

A couple of days ago I started a Channel sweater for myself in a nice persimmon color.  It's knitted and will go pretty quickly as I am a pretty fast knitter.

I've assembled and preshrunk the fabric for a cute Advent calendar for one of Glenn's daughter's family.  It'll be quilted and adorned with sequins and beads, so that's next on my agenda.

Two of Glenn's granddaughters have American Girl dolls and I, happily, bought several patterns for outfits for them at our local Hobby Lobby store for 99 cents each.  I'm planning on making a couple of outfits for each of their dolls for Christmas.

We've been doing some minor remodeling of the house, mostly paint and wallpaper, and I've designed some unusual window treatments for the living room, den, guest rooms and our bedroom.  Have the fabric for them and have done all my calculations as to executing the designs, so I'll begin on them soon.

I'm almost done with the window treatments for the two bathrooms we just totally redid.

Then, there's the zipper that needs to be replaced in my leather motorcycle jacket.  Just got the zipper on Saturday.  I'm not particularly looking forward to this task, but I know it can be done.  I just dread opening up the jacket to get to the zipper.

I have some embroidery and cross stitch that is calling but I think I'll  save them for the fall.  When the weather gets nice, I like to spend  time outside or with Glenn on the Harley.

This retirement thing has been very interesting and productive I must say, but a pleasure because it's given me the time and freedom to do many things I've wanted to do....without the guilt of feeling as though there was something else that HAD to be done.


----------



## Zhizara

Katie H said:


> Hmmmm?!  What ELSE am I making?  It's more of what am I NOT making.  I love all types of needlework and sewing.  I always have some knitting or crocheting project in my basket.
> 
> Currently I'm finishing up a round afghan for a set of my grandchildren for this coming Christmas.  It's crocheted in pie shapes and each wedge is a color of the color wheel.  Then, the border is a single row of each color.  There are 15 colors in all.  I started it on Valentine's day and all I have to do now is to crochet the border.
> 
> I thought it would be fun for them because they are of the age where they're learning about colors, etc.  Besides I made one for their father when he was a child.  He's now in his 40s, and the old one is still alive and kicking.
> 
> I can still remember my children fighting over the afghan when they watched TV.  They loved it and my daughter still asks about it.
> 
> A couple of days ago I started a Channel sweater for myself in a nice persimmon color.  It's knitted and will go pretty quickly as I am a pretty fast knitter.
> 
> I've assembled and preshrunk the fabric for a cute Advent calendar for one of Glenn's daughter's family.  It'll be quilted and adorned with sequins and beads, so that's next on my agenda.
> 
> Two of Glenn's granddaughters have American Girl dolls and I, happily, bought several patterns for outfits for them at our local Hobby Lobby store for 99 cents each.  I'm planning on making a couple of outfits for each of their dolls for Christmas.
> 
> We've been doing some minor remodeling of the house, mostly paint and wallpaper, and I've designed some unusual window treatments for the living room, den, guest rooms and our bedroom.  Have the fabric for them and have done all my calculations as to executing the designs, so I'll begin on them soon.
> 
> I'm almost done with the window treatments for the two bathrooms we just totally redid.
> 
> Then, there's the zipper that needs to be replaced in my leather motorcycle jacket.  Just got the zipper on Saturday.  I'm not particularly looking forward to this task, but I know it can be done.  I just dread opening up the jacket to get to the zipper.
> 
> I have some embroidery and cross stitch that is calling but I think I'll  save them for the fall.  When the weather gets nice, I like to spend  time outside or with Glenn on the Harley.
> 
> This retirement thing has been very interesting and productive I must say, but a pleasure because it's given me the time and freedom to do many things I've wanted to do....without the guilt of feeling as though there was something else that HAD to be done.



Wow, you've been busy!  Yes, retirement is great for these projects.  Someone asked me what I would be doing when I retired, "sitting around knitting?"  That when I realized that it's exactly what I wanted to do.  Well, I don't knit much, but any kind of needlework.

The only problem is finding new projects.


----------



## taxlady

Wow, what a lot of projects. I'm glad you are having fun.

When I mend leather, I always do it by hand. I use the holes that are already in the leather. I figure that if I do it on a sewing machine, and make more holes, I'll get "tear along the perforated line".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

medtran49 said:


> Thanks all, I think they are gorgeous too and I love stitching them. You can kind of just zone out because you HAVE to concentrate on what you are doing and everything else just kind of fades out. I have no idea how long they take since I just work on them sporadically but I worked on the big rug for over a year and I've been working on the Cluny for over a year.
> 
> Karen


 

They are beautiful, Karen!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kadesma

I finally brought in the roof tiles DH cleaned for me and will get to work on them. Both my girls want one. One wants puple grapes the other pale green. This should be fun I haven't painted for almost a year. Wish me luckThe tiles are inspired by Tuscan roof tiles from Italy. Nothing exact as the tiles are rough and painting comes out the same way.   had one I'd done long ago and the wind knocked it down and it shattered, so I'm looking for something with an old feel to do for me. I,m also looking for t-shirts to paint for the kids for summer. They love t-shirts with things like pokemon and Mario on them. So we shall see what I can pull off for them
kadesma


----------



## babetoo

i am so proud. all three pair of pants are hemmed. now i can make something that is more fun. i'm jazzed!!!


----------



## Katie H

babetoo said:


> i am so proud. all three pair of pants are hemmed. now i can make something that is more fun. i'm jazzed!!!



You go girl.  Now you can have some fun!!

Those who don't enjoy different types of needlework/sewing don't understand how much fun it is when a new (or old) project is in the wings.  It truly can be an addiction.  

........aaaaahhhhh, get me away from the fabric store sales

And, let's not even speak of the 99-cent pattern sales at Hobby Lobby.....................


----------



## Zhizara

babetoo said:


> i am so proud. all three pair of pants are hemmed. now i can make something that is more fun. i'm jazzed!!!



 Way to go, girl!


----------



## Rocklobster

I'm going to try to make my gut smaller. 15lbs smaller.


----------



## taxlady

babetoo said:


> i am so proud. all three pair of pants are hemmed. now i can make something that is more fun. i'm jazzed!!!



w00t!


----------



## taxlady

Katie H said:


> You go girl.  Now you can have some fun!!
> 
> Those who don't enjoy different types of needlework/sewing don't understand how much fun it is when a new (or old) project is in the wings.  It truly can be an addiction.
> 
> ........aaaaahhhhh, get me away from the fabric store sales
> 
> And, let's not even speak of the 99-cent pattern sales at Hobby Lobby.....................



Fabric store sales - I had an aunt who had piles and piles of fabric that she had bought on sale. She didn't sew or quilt or do anything else with the fabric.


----------



## joesfolk

Okay folks so here is a challenge for you.  I am looking for a new hobby but there are a lot of restrictions.  First, it has to be very cheap.  Second I have to be able to do it with arthritis.  Second it has to be beautiful, nothing really tacky.  What are your ideas?


----------



## Somebunny

joesfolk said:
			
		

> Okay folks so here is a challenge for you.  I am looking for a new hobby but there are a lot of restrictions.  First, it has to be very cheap.  Second I have to be able to do it with arthritis.  Second it has to be beautiful, nothing really tacky.  What are your ideas?



What about machine quilting? It really can be lovely and you can start by using scrap fabric that you might have on hand or old clothing or fabric or clothing from garage sales, flea markets etc.  My Sil makes beautiful wall hangings, table runners, place mats, lap quilts and full size quilts.

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## taxlady

joesfolk said:


> Okay folks so here is a challenge for you.  I am looking for a new hobby but there are a lot of restrictions.  First, it has to be very cheap.  Second I have to be able to do it with arthritis.  Second it has to be beautiful, nothing really tacky.  What are your ideas?



Two things come to mind:

Making pictures and greeting cards decorated with dried flowers. My Scottish ex MIL called them pliques. I pick wild flowers and garden flowers and leaves and dry them in a phone book.

Seminole patchwork is all done with a sewing machine, using really tiny stitching. Strips of fabric are sewn together and then the resulting piece is cut across the strips. Those strips are then sewn together, offset. It makes some lovely patterns.

Here's some examples:


----------



## Kathleen

joesfolk said:


> Okay folks so here is a challenge for you.  I am looking for a new hobby but there are a lot of restrictions.  First, it has to be very cheap.  Second I have to be able to do it with arthritis.  Second it has to be beautiful, nothing really tacky.  What are your ideas?



I've always wanted to try it, but never have: How about paper-making?  You can make anything you need for pennies from a hardware store and slowly grow into "more professional" equipment if it is something you enjoy.  It's only limited by your imagination in what you put in your paper.  Natural/un-natural dyes, seeds, dried flowers, pretty threads, etc.  You can buy supplies or find them in your garden, home, etc.  There are tons of free instructional pages online to help you.  You can use your paper for cards, stationary, scent it for drawer liners.  Most importantly, you can share how it works and I can live vicariously through you!  

Here is a cool tutorial on simple paper-making!


----------



## joesfolk

Oh, that is a great idea.  When I have a minute I'm going to look it up.    Any more ideas?


----------



## babetoo

Katie H said:


> You go girl. Now you can have some fun!!
> 
> Those who don't enjoy different types of needlework/sewing don't understand how much fun it is when a new (or old) project is in the wings. It truly can be an addiction.
> 
> ........aaaaahhhhh, get me away from the fabric store sales
> 
> And, let's not even speak of the 99-cent pattern sales at Hobby Lobby.....................


 

joanns is having a 99 cent pattern sale starting on the 31st. i plan on being there. patterns are so expensive. in the new flyer from there they show the cutest little calico dresses with pinafores over them. also pattern for hat and bloomers. fell in love so will do for easter for two of great granddaughters. sisters. will finish my pillow cover and a pan for cats, this next week . so will have a solid run at them. easter is late this year so that will help. 

i have two more, but their parents never bring them to see me, so will not make for them. figure if i do all that work should at least see them in them. is that petty? had easter baskets for them last year and called parents, never showed up or called. so i don't want to be twice burned. 

guess i am not happy without a project in the wings. 

pulled a sheet of instructions to make a fancy egg out of the plastic ones. looks interesting.


----------



## Kathleen

joesfolk said:


> Oh, that is a great idea.  When I have a minute I'm going to look it up.    Any more ideas?



Perhaps look into how to make homemade spa-type products such as sugar scrubs and balms.  There are many many how-to sites online.  You can use expensive items or look for cheaper ones....avocado oil or olive oil....both give similar results but cost much different, for example.  Dollar stores sell wonderful containers.  Looking for cheaper containers and nice natural/soothing/inexpensive ingredients could be part of your hobby.  

Some can be beautiful too.


----------



## joesfolk

Another great idea Kathleen, thanks.

Babetoo, just  gave me a great idea.  I don't sew any more because I rarely can find the space to spread stuff out and it always has to get put away before I am finished with the project but I am moving into a house with a huge walk up attic.  I'm thinking I could keep my sewing machine set up and make a table to cut out patterns.  It might get too hot up there but the windows all open so I could get a cross breeze.  Maybe I can start sewing again.  Worth looking into.


----------



## Kathleen

joesfolk said:


> Another great idea Kathleen, thanks.
> 
> Babetoo, just  gave me a great idea.  I don't sew any more because I rarely can find the space to spread stuff out and it always has to get put away before I am finished with the project but I am moving into a house with a huge walk up attic.  I'm thinking I could keep my sewing machine set up and make a table to cut out patterns.  It might get too hot up there but the windows all open so I could get a cross breeze.  Maybe I can start sewing again.  Worth looking into.



I have found that Babetoo has awesome ideas!  Good plan!


----------



## sarahmom22

Oooh great thread   I like to knit and crochet.  Just finished a crocheted cardigan for my daughter yesterday, here's a picture!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

sarahmom22 said:


> Oooh great thread  I like to knit and crochet. Just finished a crocheted cardigan for my daughter yesterday, here's a picture!


 
Both are cute!


----------



## Zhizara

joesfolk said:


> Another great idea Kathleen, thanks.
> 
> Babetoo, just  gave me a great idea.  I don't sew any more because I rarely can find the space to spread stuff out and it always has to get put away before I am finished with the project but I am moving into a house with a huge walk up attic.  I'm thinking I could keep my sewing machine set up and make a table to cut out patterns.  It might get too hot up there but the windows all open so I could get a cross breeze.  Maybe I can start sewing again.  Worth looking into.



You just gotta have a dedicated sewing room!  You'll get so much more accomplished by just having it already set up.


----------



## Somebunny

The attic will be perfect for your sewing room!  I'm excited for you!  I love having my own room to escape to, sometimes I even sew! Rofl!

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## joesfolk

I know that dd has designs on the space but it is a big space and she is gone all day long.  The more I think about this the more I like the idea.  Right now it is just a big unfinished room (whole house big) but it does have a solid floor and electrical already wired up to it.  Yup, I am definately getting ideas.  DH is going to hate this...he thinks I have too many ideas already :0


----------



## babetoo

my sewing machine is always out, in my computer/sewing room. all supplies are right next to it in sorta hutch. have set of plastic drawers, with needles, pins etc. i have a small ironing board i can leave up when i sew. the room is not big enough for my large cutting table. i like to set it up and leave in living room when i have a big project. like to see tv while i cut etc.  just me here and i don't care. it frees up the dining room table. though i do use the table it for smaller projects with the cardboard table cover for sewing. 

was looking at the pattern i wanted to use for the easter dresses. is pretty much just for toddlers. so on line i went, going to cobble two patterns together for aubrey. lilly is the toddler. they will match close enough, i think.


----------



## Zhizara

Since I live alone, I elected not to have a dining table, but put a computer desk there under the hanging light and keep my sewing machine on it.  

I made a cute cover for the sewing machine just by folding over a pillow sham.  

I have no excuse not to do something with it, usually only having to change thread.

I know, I'll take the cover off it and see if that doesn't nag me into getting some stuff done.


I need to add some elastic to a couple of pairs of shorts.  Since losing weight, I've walked out of them. 

Fortunately only when I was home alone. 

I even have elastic.


----------



## Zhizara

I made the cutest cozy for my favorite large tumbler.  I made it with a bottom and up the sides with a pretty soft yellow.

By chance, I had a string of leafs made in a darkish green, which just fit around the top of the cozy, now imagine that with a cute ladybug button added with a plastic twist tie.

I love it when something uses me to create itself like that.  It was just like I was only along for the ride.


----------



## babetoo

sounds cute. did you knit or crochet or ? your cozy.


----------



## kadesma

Bah Humbug, have a friend who knows I paint on t's and aprons and bags,hats so she ordered  a hat, jacket, 2 t'shirts for her grand daughter and  some overalls for new grand son as well as several onezes awk anyone got a place I can hide?
kadesma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> Bah Humbug, have a friend who knows I paint on t's and aprons and bags,hats so she ordered a hat, jacket, 2 t'shirts for her grand daughter and some overalls for new grand son as well as several onezes awk anyone got a place I can hide?
> kadesma


 
Repeat after me..."No!"   You can do it..."No!"


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Repeat after me..."No!"   You can do it..."No!"


NO, No, NO Now can you teach my DH to not help me with answers?
kades


----------



## Zhizara

babetoo said:


> sounds cute. did you knit or crochet or ? your cozy.



Crochet.  It took about an hour, then while I was trying out the fit of the leaf garland (trying out a complicated stitch) which just happened to fit the top exactly, things turned clumsy the way things do sometimes, and managed to drop the pieces right into my oyster stew!

I had to wash the pieces and get them dry before I could get around to sewing the pieces together (yesterday).

It is adorably cute, almost too much, especially as I have it sitting on one of the sunflower coasters I made last year.  It too, has one of the ladybug buttons attached.  

Like I said almost sickeningly cute, but it does make me smile because it's silly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> NO, No, NO Now can you teach my DH to not help me with answers?
> kades


 
Oh this one is my favorite...next time he is in answering mode and he starts to answer, jump up and down, giggle and clap your hands, shouting, "I know this one, I know this one!!"  

I'm mean, aren't I?


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh this one is my favorite...next time he is in answering mode and he starts to answer, jump up and down, giggle and clap your hands, shouting, "I know this one, I know this one!!"
> 
> I'm mean, aren't I?



I love it.

That's right up there with:

"You're just like your mother!" said during a fight.

"Thank you."


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh this one is my favorite...next time he is in answering mode and he starts to answer, jump up and down, giggle and clap your hands, shouting, "I know this one, I know this one!!"
> 
> I'm mean, aren't I?


Nope, you just made me laugh which right now is a treasure. Sending a big hug.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> Nope, you just made me laugh which right now is a treasure. Sending a big hug.
> kades


 
If he's dense, you will only have to do it twice


----------



## Kathleen

taxlady said:


> I love it.
> 
> That's right up there with:
> 
> "You're just like your mother!" said during a fight.
> 
> "Thank you."



*Sputters*  I'd lose my objectivity as well as my temper.  

I love Momma....but...we are very different.


----------



## Katie H

I'm finishing the sleeves on a Channel-style sweater I started last week.  With any luck, I'll have it done by the weekend.  It's lookin' good and if it continues to stay as cool as it has, I won't have to wait until next fall to wear it.


----------



## Zhizara

Katie H said:


> I'm finishing the sleeves on a Channel-style sweater I started last week.  With any luck, I'll have it done by the weekend.  It's lookin' good and if it continutes to stay as cool as it has, I won't have to wait until next fall to wear it.



Wow, that's pretty fast.  You must have lots of experience.


----------



## Katie H

Zhizara said:


> Wow, that's pretty fast.  You must have lots of experience.



Yes, I guess you could say I have lots of experience.  I've been knitting since I was 8-years-old, which is over 50 years.

I have also developed some efficient ways of doing things.  Such as knitting BOTH the front and back at the same time on my needles, using two skeins of yarn.  I do the same thing with the sleeves.  This allows me to make sure my tension and gauge are the same and makes it easier for me to pay attention to the directions ONCE.  I have learned how to to increase/decrease at the end of a row in a manner that is very smooth and, nearly, invisible.  This is especially important when making garments.

I am also a very quick knitter.  When I was in high school, I made sweaters for extra money.  It wasn't unusual for me to make a sweater per week in my spare time.  Guess I'm slowing down.  I'm only knitting a sweater every two weeks.


----------



## Zhizara

Katie H said:


> Yes, I guess you could say I have lots of experience.  I've been knitting since I was 8-years-old, which is over 50 years.
> 
> I have also developed some efficient ways of doing things.  Such as knitting BOTH the front and back at the same time on my needles, using two skeins of yarn.  I do the same thing with the sleeves.  This allows me to make sure my tension and gauge are the same and makes it easier for me to pay attention to the directions ONCE.  I have learned how to to increase/decrease at the end of a row in a manner that is very smooth and, nearly, invisible.  This is especially important when making garments.
> 
> I am also a very quick knitter.  When I was in high school, I made sweaters for extra money.  It wasn't unusual for me to make a sweater per week in my spare time.  Guess I'm slowing down.  I'm only knitting a sweater every two weeks.



I like your idea of knitting front and back at the same time.  Even with a good tension habit, there are minor differences between days and even times you work on your project.  Minor differences can add up making fitting less than perfect.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## taxlady

Katie H said:


> Yes, I guess you could say I have lots of experience.  I've been knitting since I was 8-years-old, which is over 50 years.
> 
> I have also developed some efficient ways of doing things.  Such as knitting BOTH the front and back at the same time on my needles, using two skeins of yarn.  I do the same thing with the sleeves.  This allows me to make sure my tension and gauge are the same and makes it easier for me to pay attention to the directions ONCE.  I have learned how to to increase/decrease at the end of a row in a manner that is very smooth and, nearly, invisible.  This is especially important when making garments.
> 
> I am also a very quick knitter.  When I was in high school, I made sweaters for extra money.  It wasn't unusual for me to make a sweater per week in my spare time.  Guess I'm slowing down.  I'm only knitting a sweater every two weeks.



How the heck do you knit the front and back at the same time?


----------



## Katie H

taxlady said:


> How the heck do you knit the front and back at the same time?



I use flexible needles and cast everything on using separate skeins of yarn.  Then, I use a magnetic holder for my instructions and a line guide to follow them as I go.  

Yes, Zhizara, there are differences in our tension on different days or at times when we haven't worked on a project for a long while.

I don't know if it makes any difference, but my projects seem to move on much more quickly when I work on most of the components at the same time.  Could only be my imagination, too.

Doesn't matter.  I still have a ball.


----------



## taxlady

Katie H said:


> I use flexible needles and cast everything on using separate skeins of yarn.  Then, I use a magnetic holder for my instructions and a line guide to follow them as I go.
> ...



Are you using two pairs of knitting needles? Are you making two pieces that get sewn together later? I just can't visualize this.

And just curious, since you are a fast knitter, do you use the English or the Danish (European?) style of knitting? English: insert needle through loop; wrap yarn around needle; pull yarn through loop. Danish (European?): insert needle through loop; pick up yarn with tip of needle; pull yarn through loop.


----------



## Katie H

taxlady said:


> Are you using two pairs of knitting needles? Are you making two pieces that get sewn together later? I just can't visualize this.
> 
> And just curious, since you are a fast knitter, do you use the English or the Danish (European?) style of knitting? English: insert needle through loop; wrap yarn around needle; pull yarn through loop. Danish (European?): insert needle through loop; pick up yarn with tip of needle; pull yarn through loop.



When I'm knitting a garment that has to be sewn together when finished, that's when I knit all the pieces at once, using only two needles.

As for my technique, I knit European-style, which I learned from my Austro-Croation grandmother.  She taught me using pick up sticks and string because we didn't have any extra needles and I wanted to learn how to knit NOW.  I was only 8-years-old and very insistent.

When I knit, my hands move like shuttles.  Back and forth, back and forth, with the yarn flying.


----------



## taxlady

Katie H said:


> When I'm knitting a garment that has to be sewn together when finished, that's when I knit all the pieces at once, using only two needles.
> 
> As for my technique, I knit European-style, which I learned from my Austro-Croation grandmother.  She taught me using pick up sticks and string because we didn't have any extra needles and I wanted to learn how to knit NOW.  I was only 8-years-old and very insistent.
> 
> When I knit, my hands move like shuttles.  Back and forth, back and forth, with the yarn flying.



I'm still trying to understand knitting two pieces at once. Do you alternate stitches? Do you have one piece on the needle and the other piece next to it?

I use the Danish/European style. I think it's quicker. But, it takes more effort/skill to keep the tension even. I like using circular needles.


----------



## Zhizara

Side by side on a circular needle, each piece with it's own skein of yarn.


----------



## babetoo

got the material for easter dresses for my great granddaughters. not what i would have chosen but what their mom wanted. looks much easier and quick that the ones i picked out. i am tired from cleaning cupboards and packing up stuff for vets. and finally cleaned the sun room. sooooooooo a day off tomorrow, then will start. then it will be sew, sew, sew. fun.


----------



## Katie H

Zhizara said:


> Side by side on a circular needle, each piece with it's own skein of yarn.



You betcha!  That's just what I do.


----------



## taxlady

Katie H said:


> You betcha!  That's just what I do.



Okay, now I understand. Doesn't the yarn get tangled?


----------



## Katie H

taxlady said:


> Okay, now I understand. Doesn't the yarn get tangled?



No, I never really have a problem with the yarn getting tangled.  I use the skeins that pull from the center or wind my own that way, so the skeins are pretty manageable.  Every once in a great while I might have to shift one, but I seem to get along okay most of the time.

I can't wait to wear the Channel sweater.  It's a yummy mild persimmon color.  Almost good enough to eat.


----------



## Zhizara

*Do-Over*

The new cupholder I made is a little too loose for the cup, but the idea was really cute, so today I'll redo it.

It only took about an hour and I have plenty of yarn.  

Now all I have to do is find something worth watching on TV.


----------



## babetoo

i'm cutting out the pattern pieces for the easter dresses. i know, i know, but that is how i like to work. a bit anal but works for me. lol


----------



## Zhizara

babetoo said:


> i'm cutting out the pattern pieces for the easter dresses. i know, i know, but that is how i like to work. a bit anal but works for me. lol



Don't feel bad.  I love working under a deadline!


----------



## Katie H

babetoo said:


> i'm cutting out the pattern pieces for the easter dresses. i know, i know, but that is how i like to work. a bit anal but works for me. lol



I was taught to cut the pattern pieces first, then iron them.  I was told that doing this allowed me to have a more precise cutting with the fabric.


----------



## babetoo

katie, wasn't taught that. i taught myself to sew about 25 years ago. it just seemed the right thing to do. especially with all the multi sizes on patterns these days. briefly in a class at school i was taught talior tacks. never ever use them nor do i baste except with pins. these are simple patterns so am sure i have  plenty of time to finsh them.


----------



## Somebunny

babetoo said:
			
		

> i'm cutting out the pattern pieces for the easter dresses. i know, i know, but that is how i like to work. a bit anal but works for me. lol



Babe, not sure why you are chastising yourself?  Is it because you are cutting out the pattern pieces?  Why wouldn't you?

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, when we started this thread I was crocheting two baby afghans at once because there were two babies being born close together and because I get bored doing the same thing all the time.  Also, one was squares and the other one piece so it depended on where I was crocheting which project worked better.

Then I think I shared I started a third one because I decided I liked the wool on the one piece for myself and got a different wool for that one.  Well, a new baby is just around the corner, so, you guessed it.  As I am almost ready to put together my squares afghan, I am starting number 4 so it will be done BEFORE the baby is born for a change!

I still promise to have pictures as each one is done.  I have each in a separate eco bag from the grocery store so I can keep them straight!  There is a 5th baby but DH has told me I can't buy the wool for that one until I have at least two done!


----------



## medtran49

I have a pattern for a beautiful baby afghan, it's star shaped and shades from white to yellow to peach to pink to violet to blue to green (I think that's the progression, been a while since I've done one).  You start out with white in the center with 2 strands, then 1 strand of yellow/1 of white, then 2 strands yellow, then 1 strand yellow/1 strand peach, 2 strands peach, etc progressing thru the different colors.  I'll send the pattern if anybody wants it.  Goes pretty fast too.  

Karen


----------



## Katie H

medtran49 said:


> I have a pattern for a beautiful baby afghan, it's star shaped and shades from white to yellow to peach to pink to violet to blue to green (I think that's the progression, been a while since I've done one).  You start out with white in the center with 2 strands, then 1 strand of yellow/1 of white, then 2 strands yellow, then 1 strand yellow/1 strand peach, 2 strands peach, etc progressing thru the different colors.  I'll send the pattern if anybody wants it.  Goes pretty fast too.
> 
> Karen



Karen, that sounds beautiful.  Please do send me the pattern.  There are some babies on the way in our family and I need to make something so I'll be ready when they arrive.


----------



## LPBeier

Karen,
I made that pattern years ago - I think I made about 3 of them and now that I am back crocheting (since they have new cushion handle hooks that work well with my arthritis) I wanted to do it and could not find the pattern.

If you could PM me about it I would appreciate it!

That will be number 5.....once I finish 1 and 2 of course.


----------



## LPBeier

Katie H said:


> Karen, that sounds beautiful.  Please do send me the pattern.  There are some babies on the way in our family and I need to make something so I'll be ready when they arrive.



Katie, if it is the same one I did and I am pretty sure it is, it looks like a rainbow and the "star" shape is really beautiful!


----------



## medtran49

It's Mary Maxim's Peaceful Pastels. In case either of you want to buy the kit, they do still have it on their web site even though it's been years and years since I first made it. There's a pic of it too but didn't know if I can post pics from somewhere even with credit given so didn't. 

Just to let you know, I had to order the peach yarn on-line when I used the pattern to make others. None of my local stores carried it and I live in a big metropolitan area, although not a "crafty" one. 

The last one I made, I was working on it at our booth in a trade show and kept getting compliments from the ladies about it. One of the guys we know though kept making fun of the "little old lady" stuff I was doing. One lady fell in love with it and asked if I could send her the pattern if she gave me her addy. It is so easy to do after you've done a few rows that I just handed her my instructions. 

ETA:  I e-mailed a PDF to both of you.  Let me know if you don't get it. 

Karen


----------



## Katie H

Yep, I got it.  I love it.  I can't wait to start, but I have to get the yarn first.  Can't do that until next week.  Boo, hiss!  That's okay.  I'm almost done with my Channel sweater.  Just have to make the pockets and sew it together.


----------



## Zhizara

I looked it up.  It's really beautiful.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mary Maxim - Baby Afghans and Blankets to Knit or Crochet - Peaceful Pastels Baby Afghan Crochet Kit

That is beautiful, I wish I had the patience for that type of work...as it is, I just have patients.


----------



## babetoo

Somebunny said:


> Babe, not sure why you are chastising yourself? Is it because you are cutting out the pattern pieces? Why wouldn't you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


 
i guess because a lot of people that know me and especially my family, think i am to detail oriented. i have a habit, i should kick, of apologizing  for that. i am the kind of a person that if i can't do the very best job i can, then i don't want to do it at all. lol


----------



## LPBeier

Karen, I want to thank you for sending it so quickly; however, I have to ask if you could send it to me again.  I am on two computers right now and it accidentally got deleted on one, and for some reason it didn't download to the other one.  I will be more careful this time!  Thanks!


----------



## medtran49

done.


----------



## medtran49

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mary Maxim - Baby Afghans and Blankets to Knit or Crochet - Peaceful Pastels Baby Afghan Crochet Kit
> 
> That is beautiful, I wish I had the patience for that type of work...as it is, I just have patients.


 
If you every want to try something like this, this is the one, 2 strands of yarn, simple stitches and it goes FAST!   Like I wrote before, after you've done a few rounds you don't even need the directions anymore.  I'm not particularly fast at crochet, nothing like my grandmother who taught me was, and I can get one of these done in less than a week even working a full-time job. 

Karen


----------



## Zhizara

LPBeier said:


> Karen, I want to thank you for sending it so quickly; however, I have to ask if you could send it to me again.  I am on two computers right now and it accidentally got deleted on one, and for some reason it didn't download to the other one.  I will be more careful this time!  Thanks!



Me too!  Me too, please?  I love a new pattern, and in all my crochet, I've never tried working with two yarns at once, but I'll try it with this one.


----------



## medtran49

Okay, send me your e-mail via PM and I'll send you the PDF. 

Karen


----------



## babetoo

one easter dress is done and half way on the second. they are turning out well. going gung ho on the second hope to finish by monday.


----------



## babetoo

i'm thinking i am going to make myself a handbag. i found a pattern that recommends using waverly fabric. i always love those. 

what is everyone else doing?


----------



## kadesma

babetoo said:


> i'm thinking i am going to make myself a handbag. i found a pattern that recommends using waverly fabric. i always love those.
> 
> what is everyone else doing?


I'm in the midst of painting and jeweling t-shirts for Olivia Wheeeee
kades


----------



## Zhizara

I was in the middle of making shorts out of slacks for a friend, but got sidetracked when my new unassembled dresser arrived this morning.  My back is now fried so I'll finish assembly tomorrow.  I've got 3 of 4 drawers made, the rest is all set up with posts, screws, etc.  I won't be able to finish the 4th drawer until I get a new front piece.  It was drilled really crooked.  They did, however, have a handy dandy form on the computer to have them send a replacement to me.

I do have a small project planned for later.  I have to use an added cushion in my recliner, and the one that works is the wrong color.  I noticed that the pillow sham that matches the quilted spread I used to cover the recliner will fit the cushion, if I just take out the flange.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Training for my 10K walk on Saturday...


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Training for my 10K walk on Saturday...


Good luck Liz. Do well I'll be thinking about you
cj


----------



## Zhizara

I finished my friends shorts, and started making a pair of cutoffs for myself.  I also finished taking out the seam in the pillow sham and now have a matching cushion for my recliner, instead of an eyesore color clash!


----------



## babetoo

didn't make anything today. i just put an iron on appliqué on a blouse for five year old great granddaughter. the little mermaid as it is her favorite. i found the blouse on line at walmart. a princess cut. adorable. wished i had a skirt pattern.


----------



## Selkie

I've been needing an excuse to get away from the computer more, and with  desperately trying to lose weight, I HAVE to stay out of the kitchen!!!  I enjoy reading, but steroid therapy has screwed up my blood  sugar, which causes very minor vision blurring, even with bi-focals, and  it's enough to make my eyes tired when reading for more than just a few  minutes. (What a bother this medical stuff is!!!)

I've decided to make my own Christmas cards this year, and use an  individually hand painted water color with pen and ink illustration on  heavy water color paper with a rough (torn) edge, glued to the front  of each card. I'll also do my own calligraphy on the inside. This is  going to take some time to get back into practice with water colors. It's been more than a couple of decades since I put brush to paper, so  I'm starting now. I figure a dozen customized and individually illustrated cards are going to take a while  to assemble. I want enough time to not only practice, but to make mistakes and start over without having to panic as the holidays draw near.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Selkie said:


> I've been needing an excuse to get away from the computer more, and with  desperately trying to lose weight, I HAVE to stay out of the kitchen!!!  I enjoy reading, but steroid therapy has screwed up my blood  sugar, which causes very minor vision blurring, even with bi-focals, and  it's enough to make my eyes tired when reading for more than just a few  minutes. (What a bother this medical stuff is!!!)
> 
> I've decided to make my own Christmas cards this year, and use an  individually hand painted water color with pen and ink illustration on  heavy water color paper with a rough (torn) edge, glued to the front  of each card. I'll also do my own calligraphy on the inside. This is  going to take some time to get back into practice with water colors. It's been more than a couple of decades since I put brush to paper, so  I'm starting now. I figure a dozen customized and individually illustrated cards are going to take a while  to assemble. I want enough time to not only practice, but to make mistakes and start over without having to panic as the holidays draw near.



They sound beautiful, Selkie!


----------



## babetoo

my goodness you are talented. all i did this week was hem some curtains for my daughter. sundress in the works for aubrey though


----------



## Somebunny

Last week I made a sun dress for my granddaughter.  I have stocked up on cotton fabric for several additional ones.  I also have plans to make some children's aprons  and some cloth shoe/booties. Just have to find the time!


----------



## Selkie

I've spent the day re-purposing a number of household items while assembling a portable water color paint station. If I had lots of money, I could have bought an art table, side-boy cabinet, table top easel, and half a dozen other items in order to make a professional work environment for painting and crafts. Instead, I've kept the word "re-purpose" in mind and have exceeded my own expectations for utility and comfort.

A computer printer table with casters, storage and drop leaf is now my work table. The casters were horrible on heavy carpet, so I did spend a little at the hardware store and replaced them with larger swivel wheels to make rolling into another room much easier. A wire basket, also on wheels, now serves as a side-boy, holding an old, open top plastic tool carrier with center handle. It holds my tubes of paint, tape, ink and miscellaneous supplies. A ginger jar with missing lid now serves in holding paint brushes. An adjustable wooden copyboard, made for me by a cabinetmaker friend many years ago was collecting dust. It now holds a picture framed glass as a work surface for taping down the water color paper. An old desk lamp stored on a closet shelf is seeing new life. In all, I've assembled a very satisfactory portable art studio with a minimum of money, and only a modest amount of cleaning effort.

Tomorrow morning I begin practicing sketching and drawing.


----------



## taxlady

Way to go Selkie! I'm impressed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Fantastic Selkie!


----------



## babetoo

me too!


----------



## tinlizzie

Your creative organizing gives a poke to us procrastinators, who need to take a look around the house.  Inspiring.


----------



## medtran49

I'm impressed too by your resourcefulness, not to mention the fact that you can actually paint.


----------



## Selkie

I greatly appreciate your encouragement. Thank you!


----------



## babetoo

have some adorable fabric, will try to get two dresses out of it for great granddaughters. need another piece for trim, am going tues to joanns. was inspired by a children's clothing site. adorable combinations of patterns. they want 35 dollars each. not happening. one pattern i have is a dead ringer for one they show. looking forward to making  my own fashion.


----------



## Somebunny

babetoo said:
			
		

> have some adorable fabric, will try to get two dresses out of it for great granddaughters. need another piece for trim, am going tues to joanns. was inspired by a children's clothing site. adorable combinations of patterns. they want 35 dollars each. not happening. one pattern i have is a dead ringer for one they show. looking forward to making  my own fashion.



What children's clothing site was your inspiration from?  I could use some inspiration too!


----------



## babetoo

somebunny, it is called zulily.com   one of my babies is named lilly. a cutie putie. guess i should have said fabric patterns together. one of the ones i liked i have a simplicity #3511 , view c. it is another view of the easter dress. let me know how you like the site.


----------



## babetoo

got my cherry fabric for the contrast with mary englebreck fabric i already have. that is not spelled right, i know. got everything together so i can start tomorrow. decided to use yoyos on them some where. i found a little yoyo maker i bought some time ago. makes them super easy and uniform. trolled on line and found some buttons shaped like cherries. can't wait to have them done.


----------



## babetoo

surely i am not the only one that has a project. where are all the crafters?


----------



## Zhizara

babetoo said:


> surely i am not the only one that has a project. where are all the crafters?



Ya got me.  Selkie has one too.  I've been feeling guilty after reading your posts, and had finally decided on new coasters, this time daisies.  I promise I'll grab the yarn and hook as soon as I finish reading the new posts.


----------



## babetoo

lol, got my cherry buttons today. fastest thing i ever ordered. only took one day. will look cute on dresses. got to get going on it tomorrow. stuff came up  yesterday and todays. the best laid plans and all that jazz.


----------



## medtran49

I'm stitching away on my petit point, just haven't felt like taking any pictures.  Getting closer and closer to being done.


----------



## Claire

Oh, heavens.  I'm a bead jewelry maker who hasn't opened my bead chest since before Christmas.  I always put them away for the holidays because I throw a big party and they're way too attractive to little hands and mouths.  Then a few months ago we got a new doggie, and she can leap 5'.  There's no way I'd be able to work with them unless I set up a work station in the dining room, where, I might add, i don't have air conditioning.  I used to use a tv type table and worked when my husband was watching TV.  I could pay half attention to the show while making something.  In the dining room?  Don't know how that will work.  And it'd be interesting to see how Rosebud would take it, because she's great at sitting under the dining room table when we eat.


----------



## Zhizara

I finally picked up my crochet again.  this time I'm making more coasters for beverages and potted plants, but have changed my colors from sunflowers with dark brown centers and yellow petals, to more like daisies, yellow centers with white petals.  I'm almost done with the third one, this one with a yellow center and green leaves around the outside.


----------



## Katie H

We're going to the 50th wedding anniversary party on Sunday for Glenn's best friends.  They are fantastic people and barrels of fun.  As soon as I met them, I fell in love with both of them.  They're fun and funny and good, solid friends.  The best of the best.

I got a nutty idea in my head last week that I wanted to make a little something to give them as a remembrance of the occasion, soooo....

I bought some white silk carnations, some gold glitter, a couple of candles (a "5" and an "0") and rummaged around in my stash of crafting goodies and came up with some large Chinet dinner plates and a glass candle holder I got at a yard sale eons ago.

So what do you come up with with these items.  You come up with this:

First, the "cake" -

Second, the "pedestal" or cake stand -

And, finally, the finished product -

I had a blast making it and, best of all, no calories!


----------



## tinlizzie

Katie, that is just fabulous!


----------



## Zhizara

Really nice, Katie.  I love how realistic the fake flowers are today.  I'm sure they'll love it.


----------



## Katie H

Zhizara said:


> Really nice, Katie.  I love how *realistic* the fake flowers are today.  I'm sure they'll love it.



I agree and these just came from the dollar store.  Silk flowers have come a long, long way in recent years.


----------



## Zhizara

Katie H said:


> I agree and these just came from the dollar store.  Silk flowers have come a long, long way in recent years.



That is so true.  It used to cost a fortune for realism, but I recently bought a bouquet with mixed flowers for $5.  The yellow roses made you want to smell them they look so real.


----------



## babetoo

beautiful, you certainly have talent.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Very nice, Katie.


----------



## babetoo

i spent way to much time making yoyos this afternoon. will use on kids dresses i am making. decided that i will zigzag the edges of the circles. i don't like the way the raw edge looks. also am afraid it would fray when washed. my little yoyo gadget worked great once i mastered it. have to say i really enjoy messing with crafts.


----------



## Zhizara

I've made several more of the large plant flower coasters -- some with a yellow center and white petals, gold center with white petals, yellow center with dark green leaves.  I'll make a few more of the smaller drink coaster sizes next.


----------



## babetoo

got the sleeves in lilly's dress today. spent more time on yoyo's. i think the little gadget i bought makes it harder. will go back to old way. i know how to do that. ruffle on the bottom,  tomorrow and then only buttons to do. wish i knew how to put a picture on line. maybe i will ask my granddaughter.


----------



## ChocolateFrosting

So impressed by everyone's sewing machine skills!! 

I'm just starting so it's the safe (but all the rage apparently *cheeky grin*) option for me -bunting. Hopefully will be finished in time for my mum's summer BBQs.


----------



## tinlizzie

babetoo said:


> got the sleeves in lilly's dress today. spent more time on yoyo's. i think the little gadget i bought makes it harder. will go back to old way. i know how to do that. ruffle on the bottom, tomorrow and then only buttons to do. wish i knew how to put a picture on line. maybe i will ask my granddaughter.


 
I do hope your granddaughter can help you out -- I'd love to see your creations.  And what the yoyo's look like (??) - apparently not round wooden thingies with strings.


----------



## babetoo

tinlizzie,  no, yoyos are made with small circles of fabric. basically it is gathering the circle and pulling in gathers. forms a little rosette . goggle how to make and it shows pictures as well as method . they are used for decorations on fabric, on purses, quilts, decorative pillows, etc. used to be very very popular.


----------



## chopper

babetoo said:
			
		

> tinlizzie,  no, yoyos are made with small circles of fabric. basically it is gathering the circle and pulling in gathers. forms a little rosette . goggle how to make and it shows pictures as well as method . they are used for decorations on fabric, on purses, quilts, decorative pillows, etc. used to be very very popular.



Grandma used to make these all of the time. It was fun to help her!  She made me a doll with them once. Great memories babe!


----------



## tinlizzie

One Google, coming up - thanks.  But I have to say I feel kinda foolish saying the words --  Gonna Google Yoyos.

Stranger in a Land that these days is sounding Stranger and Stranger all the time.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I've been reading through this thread. I'm not really the artsy-craftsy type, but I've been making homemade wine for about 10 years now. I have 24 vines in the backyard and also belong to a group of home winos that truck in several tons of grapes from California in the fall. I make about 150 gallons of the stuff every year. I guess winemaking is kind of artsy in a way, right?


----------



## Zhizara

Definitely, Steve.


----------



## Somebunny

Steve Kroll said:
			
		

> I've been reading through this thread. I'm not really the artsy-craftsy type, but I've been making homemade wine for about 10 years now. I have 24 vines in the backyard and also belong to a group of home winos that truck in several tons of grapes from California in the fall. I make about 150 gallons of the stuff every year. I guess winemaking is kind of artsy in a way, right?



Absolutely Steve!  We make wine too and beer, but we aren't as skilled as you seem to be as we use juice  and aren't high-Tec with oak barrels, just carboys.  Would love to try from grapes though.


----------



## chopper

Steve, it is a wonderful craft to make wine!  You are so organized, and I am sure creative!  Your bottles are lined up just so!  Most creative crafty people aren't quite so organized, but you may start a trend!


----------



## medtran49

I'd love to make wine but very few grapes grow here. We tried beer once, did okay, it was just too much work and $$ though for the small amount we ended up with.  We do make our own Limoncello though.  Course all that involves is zesting a whole bunch of lemons and making a thick simple syrup, mixing and bottling.  LOL, not really anything to brag about doing but it sure does taste good. 

Update on my Cluny, I didn't get a whole lot done since April. I wasn't able to work on it for several weeks because a stray cat decided to come into our home when I had the sliding door open going in and out, ran upstairs, got under 1 of the beds and in trying to get it out, I got bit. Nearly took off a good chunk of my thumb tip and back. So, got to do the ER thing, tetanus, 2 heavy duty antibiotics, pain meds, etc. I was spared rabies shots though because it turns out the cat belonged to a neighbor down the street with the same type house as ours and the cat had been missing for nearly a month and for some reason apparently thought our house was its home. Fortunately, the flesh reattached itself, the pain is basically gone unless I accidentally smack it just the right way, and the sensation is almost back to normal now though I still have a hard welt of scar tissue on the tip but even that is slowly getting better. 

Karen


----------



## Zhizara

That is just so beautiful, MedTrans.  Thanks for the nice picture.  I'd love to see it again as you make progress.


----------



## Steve Kroll

medtran49 said:


> We do make our own Limoncello though.


Hey, when life hands you lemons (as I'm sure it does in Florida), you make Limoncello! 

That is a beautiful piece of art you have there!


----------



## babetoo

medtran49 said:


> I'd love to make wine but very few grapes grow here. We tried beer once, did okay, it was just too much work and $$ though for the small amount we ended up with. We do make our own Limoncello though. Course all that involves is zesting a whole bunch of lemons and making a thick simple syrup, mixing and bottling. LOL, not really anything to brag about doing but it sure does taste good.
> 
> Update on my Cluny, I didn't get a whole lot done since April. I wasn't able to work on it for several weeks because a stray cat decided to come into our home when I had the sliding door open going in and out, ran upstairs, got under 1 of the beds and in trying to get it out, I got bit. Nearly took off a good chunk of my thumb tip and back. So, got to do the ER thing, tetanus, 2 heavy duty antibiotics, pain meds, etc. I was spared rabies shots though because it turns out the cat belonged to a neighbor down the street with the same type house as ours and the cat had been missing for nearly a month and for some reason apparently thought our house was its home. Fortunately, the flesh reattached itself, the pain is basically gone unless I accidentally smack it just the right way, and the sensation is almost back to normal now though I still have a hard welt of scar tissue on the tip but even that is slowly getting better.
> 
> Karen


 

could you explain to me what the process is that you are doing. also what the finished product is used for? i have never seen this type of work before. always interested in new things.


----------



## medtran49

Thanks all.  

Steve, the hardest part of making limoncello is waiting for the zest to impart its flavor to the grain alcohol (at least a week) before you can finish and drink it!

Babetoo, it's petit point.  The finished size is about 5" x 6" and it's on 40 stitches per square inch silk gauze.  You follow a charted design as you stitch with 1 strand of emboridery thread.  This particular piece will go in a castle dollhouse one day that is yet to be built or even planned.  I just like to stitch, you kind of zone out and it's relaxing except when you make a mistake and get to go back and pick it out!  LOL.


----------



## Zhizara

I came up with an idea for getting some nice fabric.  I had seen a pretty quilt at Walmart last month, and took a closer look at it the last time I was there, but instead of a bed set, it was only the quilt, with shams sold separately.  After I got home, I realized the shams would be a good source of material. ($6)

Previously, I had taken one I had as part of a set, and made a cover for my sewing machine with it.  It got used later as a cover for a folded old pillow I needed for my lower back, and matched the spread I had used to cover the old recliner, so I still need a cover for the sewing machine. 

There are several colors and styles available so that's my next little project.  Not a big one, but the sewing machine needs a cover.  It just looks so naked just sitting there, and it's gathering dust.  If I were to put it away, I'd never get anything sewn.


----------



## babetoo

cutting out a dress for five year old Aubrey. cute pattern, told her would have it done when she comes home from beach. be back sunday so i had better get busy , huh.


----------



## Zhizara

*Decorating*

Today was Walmart shopping, day after payday.  

All the bills are paid for the next month.

I bought two different quilted pattern pillow shams, and went ahead and bought the quilt I liked.  I had to get full/queen size because that’s what they had.  It looks good on the bed with the excess fabric tucked under the opposite side of the bed.

The other sham, that I got for the new sewing machine cover, is a different quilt pattern.  The colors mix well with the present color scheme, and has added the next dimension. 

It coordinates well with some colors I already have, and brings them out.  

It’s like a color wheel turning, adding a little light orange, a promise of fall.  

The bouquet of fake flowers is back in the living room, adding it’s orangey red yellows to the mix.

I’m having so much fun!


----------



## babetoo

sounds like fun!! i had a lousy day. had to make ties for the dress, twice. followed the pattern and there was no way it was going to turn while that narrow. so cut two more twice as wide. worked well, but a lot of time wasted. maybe tomorrow will go well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Today was Walmart shopping, day after payday.
> 
> All the bills are paid for the next month.
> 
> I bought two different quilted pattern pillow shams, and went ahead and bought the quilt I liked.  I had to get full/queen size because that’s what they had.  It looks good on the bed with the excess fabric tucked under the opposite side of the bed.
> 
> The other sham, that I got for the new sewing machine cover, is a different quilt pattern.  The colors mix well with the present color scheme, and has added the next dimension.
> 
> It coordinates well with some colors I already have, and brings them out.
> 
> It’s like a color wheel turning, adding a little light orange, a promise of fall.
> 
> The bouquet of fake flowers is back in the living room, adding it’s orangey red yellows to the mix.
> 
> I’m having so much fun!



Last time I tried to color coordinate, I ended up painting a small wall navy blue...now I have a navy blue wall...at least it's only 2 1/2 feet wide and the gold picture frames look good on it.


----------



## babetoo

i can't believe how much trouble i am having sewing this little dress. sewed one thing wrong twice today. then my machine messed up while i was sewing gathering stitches. rip em out twice. i am beginning to think it is a jinx. put it away for the day, early. afraid i would just mess up again. but i am a stubborn old lady, so will go at it again tomorrow. just wish i could stop sewing it in my head  when i am trying to go to sleep. lol


----------



## Zhizara

I finally got my sewing machine covered with the old one I had sewn a  pillow into.  It already had two corners sewn across at the top, so I  just took the pillow out and sewed the remaining matching sham up the  sides to fit the pillow.

The new pillow sham was way too big for the sewing machine anyway, and  it looks really nice on the top of my butcher block topped cabinet/desk  where the colors bring out the colors in other things I already had like the orangy skein of yarn in my yarn basket, and my coffee cup.


----------



## babetoo

i finally got the problem in my dress making for aubrey. the pattern does not show details of the version i am making. it just dawned on me how to make it work. so tomorrow i can finish the bodice. then just the tiered skirt, a piece of cake. i am so glad, was beginning to be worried about my skill. yeah!!!


----------



## Zhizara

I have a set of paisley sheets, kind of a rust and golden on a cream colored background.  I'm using them to cover my recliner.  The fit is good, I just have to tweak it.  The colors match colors on the new pillow sham.  It's a quilt print with one large center sunburst.  The colors are kind of Tuscan, beige, rust, gold and cream with just a touch of blue green.  The rust color is  like a tile roof.  I'm going to use it as a cover for the square ottoman, so it will be next to the color coordinated sheets covering the recliner.  Not sewing, but crafty nevertheless.


----------



## kadesma

finished one t-shirt for Olivia and am working on another and I'm also putting jewels on ball caps of me amd Olivia. Fun 
kades


----------



## babetoo

the dresses are done. and i am tired, but they are very cute. when my granddaughter comes to pick them up,will see if she can post em for me. no sewing for at least a week or maybe two. need to get house back in order. then aubrey , the five year old, wants a ariel wedding dress. she is so fun to sew for.


----------



## Zhizara

Sounds like a plan.  Hope you get to post pix too.


----------



## Somebunny

babetoo said:
			
		

> sounds like fun!! i had a lousy day. had to make ties for the dress, twice. followed the pattern and there was no way it was going to turn while that narrow. so cut two more twice as wide. worked well, but a lot of time wasted. maybe tomorrow will go well.



I know you already figured out a way to handle this dilemma, but I thought I would share how I turn very narrow straps and ties.  I use a very long crochet hook, it looks like a a long knitting needle, but is actually hooked on one end. It's between 1/4 and 1/2 inch in diameter.  Works great!  The hook really helps.  Hope the next project goes smoothly!


----------



## Zhizara

Ah, the old afghan hook trick.  Good idea.  

I often attach a safety pin and just thread it back through.


----------



## Zhizara

I just had a brainstorm

I had bought a set of shower curtain, hangers, plus ceramic toothbrush holder, cup, and soap dish.

I only bought it because of the ceramic pieces, and had stashed the shower curtain in a drawer.

The pattern is framed palm trees checkerboarded with a palm frond over a square, all on a cream background.  The colors are faded khaki and muddy olive green.

It dawned on me that the shower curtain might just cover the recliner.

Not only does it fit, it looks good.  One palm frond is behind my head,  A palm in a frame is center back, another palm in a frame is center seat.  

I even was able to center a couple of framed palms centered on the arms!

The "fabric" is like a stiff organza.  It won't wrinkle.  The colors seem to fit into the new color scheme.

There's still some tweaking to do.  The "fabric" is translucent, so I left the comforter on it, but it sticks out in front.  I'll just have to fold that under and pin it up.

I had always thought of sheets and pillowcases as sources of fabric, but I never thought about a shower curtain.


----------



## Rocklobster

I made this. It is a percussion intrument made from assorted household items used many years ago in jazz. Now, I just have to learn how to play it. 
The coffee can holds thimbles for yor fingers. I still have to add a pot, but haven't found a suitable one yet.

Here is an example of one in use at a Django Reinhardt festival. Check out the solo at 1:04.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YRGFrGci_Y


----------



## Zhizara

That looks like fun!


----------



## babetoo

Somebunny said:


> I know you already figured out a way to handle this dilemma, but I thought I would share how I turn very narrow straps and ties. I use a very long crochet hook, it looks like a a long knitting needle, but is actually hooked on one end. It's between 1/4 and 1/2 inch in diameter. Works great! The hook really helps. Hope the next project goes smoothly!


 
thanks i will try that. i tried a bodkin , a chop stick, etc. very annoying. glad to be done with dresses.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Ah, the old afghan hook trick.  Good idea.
> 
> I often attach a safety pin and just thread it back through.



That's a good idea for rethreading the strings in sweats...Thanks!


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's a good idea for rethreading the strings in sweats...Thanks!



Glad to help.  I've used it for that too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Glad to help.  I've used it for that too.



I told Shrek about it, now I need to get dressed and go get an Afghan Hook...it helps that I need other things at the store.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> I just had a brainstorm
> 
> I had bought a set of shower curtain, hangers, plus ceramic toothbrush holder, cup, and soap dish.
> 
> I only bought it because of the ceramic pieces, and had stashed the shower curtain in a drawer.
> 
> The pattern is framed palm trees checkerboarded with a palm frond over a square, all on a cream background.  The colors are faded khaki and muddy olive green.
> 
> It dawned on me that the shower curtain might just cover the recliner.
> 
> Not only does it fit, it looks good.  One palm frond is behind my head,  A palm in a frame is center back, another palm in a frame is center seat.
> 
> I even was able to center a couple of framed palms centered on the arms!
> 
> The "fabric" is like a stiff organza.  It won't wrinkle.  The colors seem to fit into the new color scheme.
> 
> There's still some tweaking to do.  The "fabric" is translucent, so I left the comforter on it, but it sticks out in front.  I'll just have to fold that under and pin it up.
> 
> I had always thought of sheets and pillowcases as sources of fabric, but I never thought about a shower curtain.



I used fabric shower curtains as curtains in the living room...nice and inexpensive.  Opaque enough that no one could see in, but let the light and breeze in.  They look great and easy to wash.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm kind of kicking myself for not having thought of it before, but then I've never had an extra shower curtain before.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> I'm kind of kicking myself for not having thought of it before, but then I've never had an extra shower curtain before.



I found the shower curtains and decided I liked them better than the regular curtains I had been looking at...we are now the proud owners of an afghan hook...


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I found the shower curtains and decided I liked them better than the regular curtains I had been looking at...we are now the proud owners of an afghan hook...



Now you'll have to get some yarn...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Now you'll have to get some yarn...



I only got it so Shrek can thread his sweat strings...I don't crochet.


----------



## Zhizara

I know, just teasing. Princess.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> I know, just teasing. Princess.



If you got an IV you need started...I'm your girl!


----------



## Zhizara

*ducking and running*


----------



## babetoo

found on line instructions that look easy for making fabric flowers. i will give it a try. would be adorable on dresses for the girls. they came last night to get the ones i just finished. they , even the two year old, liked them. aubrey went into a swirling mode and lilly followed. got pictures. it was late so granddaughter will show me how to load another day. it is so nice when they appreciate what i have made.


----------



## tinlizzie

*Rocklobster's Django Reinhardt clip*

Well, shut my mouth and call me Popeye!  That is a Wow clip. 

No. 1 - have _heard_ his name for years; didn't know it started with a "D". Now I do.  Thanks for that.

No. 2 - his technical ability is just jaw-dropping.  Ditto the percussion man.  Put them all together and it's eye-popping, ear-pleasing.

It looks as though they're having a blast - hope you do too at your gigs.


----------



## LPBeier

I have been following this thread all along but haven't been posting because I haven't completed anything and am frustrated about that.  Two babies are six months now and their afghans are still unfinished.  Another was born today so I am planning to finish the first one as I already bought them another present. 

I have been to three member's only sales at my fabric store in the last month picking up great bargains to make more saddle bags for my Dad's wheel chair (with the hopes of using them as prototypes for sale), pajama style pants for him to wear around the ward and when he gets home - he has some but they are dark and winter weight, and some new clothes for me.  

I schedule sewing time but never seem to get to it, but I am hoping this weekend will be productive.  I can't wait to get to the pile and actually finish (who am I kidding, START) something.

You are all great inspirations for me so hopefully I will have something to show off soon!


----------



## Zhizara

LPBeier said:


> I have been following this thread all along but haven't been posting because I haven't completed anything and am frustrated about that.  Two babies are six months now and their afghans are still unfinished.  Another was born today so I am planning to finish the first one as I already bought them another present.
> 
> I have been to three member's only sales at my fabric store in the last month picking up great bargains to make more saddle bags for my Dad's wheel chair (with the hopes of using them as prototypes for sale), pajama style pants for him to wear around the ward and when he gets home - he has some but they are dark and winter weight, and some new clothes for me.
> 
> I schedule sewing time but never seem to get to it, but I am hoping this weekend will be productive.  I can't wait to get to the pile and actually finish (who am I kidding, START) something.
> 
> You are all great inspirations for me so hopefully I will have something to show off soon!



Here's what I do:

Pick up the top item in the pile.  Put it where you can't miss it right out in the open like a table top you like to keep clean.  Don't put it back unstarted.  If you have to move it, move it somewhere else you can see it, preferably where it will annoy you.  I call this the "nag" factor.  It works for me. 

Put your pile of new fabrics in the middle of the table where you can admire them as you pass by.  If you start with the pants for Dad, make several while you are at it.  

When you're done with them, take something from the pile for your next project.  You'll be full of ambition after completing something else.


----------



## LPBeier

Zhizara said:


> Here's what I do:
> 
> Pick up the top item in the pile.  Put it where you can't miss it right out in the open like a table top you like to keep clean.  Don't put it back unstarted.  If you have to move it, move it somewhere else you can see it, preferably where it will annoy you.  I call this the "nag" factor.  It works for me.


Thanks, Z.  Unfortunately that isn't the problem (well, it will work for the afghan as I will just put it in my comfy chair - I want to get comfy, I have to crochet!).  

I am not sleeping at night so I sleep in the mornings, then have to rush to see Dad from 11 - 1, do any shopping, errands, etc.  Then I get home in time to put Dad's clothes in the washer, put stuff away and get supper.  DH gets home, we eat at 6, chat and then it is 7 and I am cleaning up, making lunches and his breakfast and boom the time is all gone and I am too tired to sew.  I was going to take today but now I have been up most of the night with my asthma again.....

But maybe I will put the first piece of material and pattern on Dad's placemat at the table.  It won't get dirty there, but will be right in my face!  You are right, this might help, as long as I can stay awake.


----------



## Rocklobster

tinlizzie said:


> Well, shut my mouth and call me Popeye! That is a Wow clip.
> 
> No. 1 - have _heard_ his name for years; didn't know it started with a "D". Now I do. Thanks for that.
> 
> No. 2 - his technical ability is just jaw-dropping. Ditto the percussion man. Put them all together and it's eye-popping, ear-pleasing.
> 
> It looks as though they're having a blast - hope you do too at your gigs.


 Glad you like it. That isn't Django himself. He is a tribute artist. We have lots of fun when we play.


----------



## Chef Munky

Made this today. Needed my pouring pot back.
These are Sealed wax decorative bottles. I was just messing around. Felt a little creative. 








Lit up with a tea light behind the bottle. Lights out.


----------



## tinlizzie

Rocklobster said:


> Glad you like it. That isn't Django himself. He is a tribute artist. We have lots of fun when we play.


 
OK - I'm one step closer. To Do List:  (1) Google Django; (2) Push myself into the 21st Century.


----------



## Zhizara

Butterflies and Ladybugs

I found adorable butterfly and ladybug buttons at Walmart today!  I’ve been using the ladybug buttons I bought months ago on the sunflower crochet coasters.  

The butterflies are the same size and each one is a different color.  

The colors are vivid.  

1    Medium purple with neon green body
2    Hot pink with fuscia body
3    Neon orange wings with neon and purple body
4    Yellow wings with orange body    
5    Peacock - tuquoise blue all over
6    Neon green wings and lighter green body

They’re whimsical.

Now I can work on making “coasters” for each of my houseplants using some of the yarn I already had that match the quilt patterned pillow shams I bought.  

I also started a new table runner using an old stitch that I haven’t used in a long time.  

Using the first color, I crochet 8 rows of single crochet.  Using the second color, I stitch over the previous color with the first row of the new color.

The first stitch is normal, the second stitch goes down 1 row of the first color and pulling the yarn up.  The next stitch, down 2 rows, then 3, etc.

Then 8 more rows of single crochet and add new color, repeat.

The result is the new color in a arrow shaped pattern highlighted against the previous color.

This one is maybe 14 inches wide, so it’s coming along quickly.  I got some peacock blue yarn yesterday, so that’s going to go after the light yellow that is next.


----------



## babetoo

i am so excited! armed with coupons and a sales flier am off to joanns fabric. gonna buy stuff for Ariel dress for Aubrey. had to order pattern on line. it did tell how much fabric and stuff that will be needed. i have til sept to finish this. she wants for a little mermaid birthday party. it really will be pretty, it is a bride type dress. not the one with the stupid tail .


----------



## Zhizara

That sounds like a fun project, Babe.  What's the pattern # so we can look.


----------



## babetoo

Zhizara said:


> That sounds like a fun project, Babe. What's the pattern # so we can look.


 

it is a mccalls pattern #M6420 . will be making the view on the little girl. will be turquoise like Ariel. may not do the bib the same way. i ordered some pearls on a string to sew on somewhere. will do fabric flowers also. i always have to make a pattern my own, i guess.


----------



## Zhizara

That's just beautiful, Babe.  That ought to keep you busy for awhile.  Very complicated.  I'm sure she will just love it.


----------



## babetoo

i looked  at the directions and it doesn't seem all that hard. i have never sewn on the kind of fabric, it calls for. but we certainly give it the old college try. the fabric is on sale. great price!  i have a forty percent off coupon and two micheals coupons that joann honors. i guess you saw the price of the pattern. can't beat that. they do have mccalls on sale for 99 cents, i called, said they don't have that one. did i say i have til sept. to finish? lots of time, but you know me, won't take that long. thanks for the encouragement. 
babe


----------



## Aunt Bea

babetoo said:


> it is a mccalls pattern #M6420 . will be making the view on the little girl. will be turquoise like Ariel. may not do the bib the same way. i ordered some pearls on a string to sew on somewhere. will do fabric flowers also. i always have to make a pattern my own, i guess.




Babe 

That dress is adorable.  

She is a very lucky little lady!  

It's all about making memories, for both of you.

Thanks for sharing.

B


----------



## babetoo

we found a beautiful sea foam silky fabric for the dress. also a netting with sparkles in the same color. for the contrast fabric. she is really big on sparkley. it is a lot of fun and yes you are right, we are making memories.


----------



## Zhizara

Table runner I'm crocheting didn't look good hanging down from the windowsill as I planned, but it will make a pretty placemat for the tray I use to hold my laptop.

As a result it's almost done.  The stitch is called "spike stitch" (I never knew the name, even though I've used it before.)

I bought a few new shirts, and somehow in trying to match them with shorts, found I have several cutoffs that need shortening, so I ended up with a good size stack of mending to work on next.


----------



## babetoo

while i am still waiting for the pattern i ordered on line. i got bored today and cut out a top for the almost two year old, lilly. very simple, should finish it up tomorrow. only has four pieces to it. then has pockets which are super simple, will put rick rack on the pockets.


----------



## Zhizara

See how finishing up a project (the latest dresses) fires you up for more?  Keep up the momentum.


----------



## Zhizara

Babe, you often use fabric flowers, so here's a link I received today I thought you might like.

8 Easy Fabric Flower Patterns | AllFreeSewing.com


----------



## babetoo

Zhizara said:


> Babe, you often use fabric flowers, so here's a link I received today I thought you might like.
> 
> 8 Easy Fabric Flower Patterns | AllFreeSewing.com


 
how clever of  you. i am devoted to that site, so many good ideas. couple of days ago i printed the entire tutorial on the tattered flowers. will use on aubrey dress. i am not happy with the tattered edges. will try to make them more of a finished look.  a case of two great minds thinking alike. lol.


----------



## Zhizara

I wondered before if you were on their mailing list.  I wanted to forward this one because several of them are different and very pretty.  

Their site is my go to place for sewing questions.


----------



## babetoo

putting finish touches on lilly's little dress. i got the pattern yesterday for the big project. princess dress. it has lots of steps but none are all that hard. i am not going to line it and that will make it easier. waiting for the new scissors. that i know am getting for my b'day. think i need a nice sharp edge for the satin.


----------



## radhuni

Making a cover for my water purifier with piece of a old curtain.


----------



## kadesma

Finishing a one'zee for a friends grandson, They are having a Red egg and Ginger party for him and his Gong Gong asked me to make him something special so a one'zee is being painted for him,
kades


----------



## babetoo

what, pray tell, is a red egg and ginger party?


----------



## roadfix

I ran out of personal projects (non honey-do-this) so I'm going to start a UDS build this weekend.


----------



## tinlizzie

babetoo said:


> what, pray tell, is a red egg and ginger party?


 
Yes, what IS that?  And roadfix, what is a UDS build??


----------



## roadfix

tinlizzie said:


> And roadfix, what is a UDS build??


It stands for Ugly Drum Smoker.  This pictured here isn't mine but that's what they all essentially look like.  You convert a food safe 55 gallon drum into a smoker by installing intake valves at the bottom and using Weber grates and a lid.


----------



## tinlizzie

roadfix said:


> It stands for Ugly Drum Smoker. This pictured here isn't mine but that's what they all essentially look like. You convert a food safe 55 gallon drum into a smoker by installing intake valves at the bottom and using Weber grates and a lid.


 
Ohhh.  Reminds me of R2D2, but I don't think it's ugly at all.

Last winter my 55-gal. plastic drum became a rain barrel.  It is, if not ugly, unpretty at best.  A URB.


----------



## roadfix

tinlizzie said:


> Ohhh.  Reminds me of R2D2, but I don't think it's ugly at all.


They can always be made that way...))


----------



## kadesma

babetoo said:


> what, pray tell, is a red egg and ginger party?


My friends are Chinese and this is a fete they have for newborns. Little Peter was born in Feb so his grandparents are hosting this event for him.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> They can always be made that way...))



I will not build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2. I will not build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2. I will not build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not  build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2. I will not build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not  build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not build an UDS,  just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not build an UDS, just so I can  paint it like R2D2. I will not build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not  build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not  build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2. I will not build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not  build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not build an UDS,  just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not build an UDS, just so I can  paint it like R2D2. I will not build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not  build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not build an UDS,  just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not  build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2. I will not build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not  build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not build an UDS,  just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not build an UDS, just so I can  paint it like R2D2. I will not build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not  build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not build an UDS, just so I can paint it like  R2D2.I will not build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2. I will not build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not  build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not build an UDS,  just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not build an UDS, just so I can  paint it like R2D2. I will not build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not  build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not build an UDS,  just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not  build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2. I will not build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not  build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not build an UDS,  just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not build an UDS, just so I can  paint it like R2D2. I will not build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not  build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not build an UDS,  just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not  build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2. I will not build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not  build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not build an UDS,  just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not build an UDS, just so I can  paint it like R2D2. I will not build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not  build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not build an UDS,  just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not  build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2. I will not build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not  build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not build an UDS,  just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not build an UDS, just so I can  paint it like R2D2. I will not build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.I will not  build an UDS, just so I can paint it like R2D2.


----------



## babetoo

tomorrow is p day. princess bridal dress. airel to be exact. lots of parts but none than appear to hard. just a tiny bit scary though. have never sewn with slippery satin before. so wish me luck, that my skills are up to the task.


----------



## joesfolk

Ohh, make sure you have the right kind of needle in the machine.  I ruined a lovely piece of fabric with the wrong needle.


----------



## babetoo

joesfolk said:


> Ohh, make sure you have the right kind of needle in the machine. I ruined a lovely piece of fabric with the wrong needle.


 
thanks for the heads up. i will be careful.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> tomorrow is p day. princess bridal dress. airel to be exact. lots of parts but none than appear to hard. just a tiny bit scary though. have never sewn with slippery satin before. so wish me luck, that my skills are up to the task.



I had to sew a satin blouse for my 4-H project in high school...my last project before I aged out.  I used that Iron on binding, the kind that washes out in the first wash...thin strips of it ironed between the pieces to hold them steady.  It worked a charm.


----------



## babetoo

i spent three hours cutting out this dress. still not finished. lots of parts. one more for skirt to do, and then cut out all the contrast. hope the sewing goes faster than the cutting. my new scissors are wonderful though


----------



## Zhizara

I'm working an elastic through the waistband of a pair of men's dockers that almost fit me.  The waistband is apparently hollow the whole length, I'm just using a largish safety pin and have it just past halfway.

I'll have to get out my pile of mending/alterations to see what prep work, basting, or ripping out, that I can do while watching Project Runway's season kickoff tonight.


----------



## babetoo

tomorrow i will start on the bodice of my ariel bride's dress. i have read and reread the instructions. i think i have it down pat. cut the ruffle from the contrast today. so all the parts are ready. wish me luck. i have a vision of how it should go. actually this is the most complex part of the whole dress. the rest is simple sewing and gathering.


----------



## Zhizara

You'll do fine, Babe.

I’m making a collage of leaves for a wall decoration.

My African Mask plants (three in one pot) was losing a leaf for each new one that grew.  They got really yellow, so I snipped them off.  I put them in books to dry.  I found them one by one as I read the books, and set them on a table where they just sat and looked pretty.

I ran across a plastic placemat that I had cut into two mats and decided to lay the leaves out on one of them.

It looks so good that I’m going to glue them in place and hang on the wall with some Velcro.

I’ve got plaster walls here, and nails just don’t work.

Actually, I think I’ll go look up that other mat and start the next one.  There’s one leaf that got burned some, and it’s going to be the next to go, so I’ll have the makings for another one. 

I’ll also pick up another mat or two at Walmart next week.  I saw some still there.


----------



## babetoo

bodice is done and will put sleeves in tomorrow. they are all ready to just gather and sew. then the rest is straight sewing. your project sounds cool. not much sewing today. baby sat the two great granddaughters for couple hours and that did me in.


----------



## Dawgluver

babetoo said:
			
		

> bodice is done and will put sleeves in tomorrow. they are all ready to just gather and sew. then the rest is straight sewing. your project sounds cool. not much sewing today. baby sat the two great granddaughters for couple hours and that did me in.



Oh my. I bet it did, Babe!  Sleep well!


----------



## babetoo

no sewing again today, had kids again. to hot with no a.c. for me to sew anyway. 

did spend a lot of time on line looking for an appliqué instruction book. will make a alphabet book for the two year old for christmas. last time i did any was a counting book about twenty five years ago for oldest granddaughter. need to brush up just a bit. i think i remember most of the little tricks.


----------



## babetoo

now that the saga of the princess dress is over, i have a couple projects. got a pattern for a one hour scarf. knitted on very large needles with two rolls of yarn at the same time. 

also i save the containers from crystal lite drinks. i cover them with pretty paper or fabric. and use as pencil and pen holders.i will be using fabric. kinda fun to do and people love em. 

what are you guys up to?


----------



## Zhizara

That's impressive S&P.  How long did it take you?  What is the object you made?


----------



## Dawgluver

Very nice!  Do you use a Dremel or carving knives?


----------



## Dawgluver

OK, I am confused.  S&P's beautiful carving disappeared!


----------



## salt and pepper

Aside from hunting and fishing, I carve leath
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





er when in the mood.


----------



## Dawgluver

salt and pepper said:
			
		

> Aside from hunting and fishing, I carve leather when in the mood.



Ah!  There it is!  I have done a good bit of wood carving,never leather, other than putting a new hole in a belt.   Are the tools similar?


----------



## salt and pepper

Sorry bout the disappearing act , I resized the pic.
Its a archery arm guard. I use leather carving tools and swivel knives to carve. It took about 3 hours to carve.


----------



## Zhizara

salt and pepper said:


> Sorry bout the disappearing act , I resized the pic.
> Its a archery arm guard. I use leather carving tools and swivel knives to carve. It took about 3 hours to carve.



Did you do the artwork too?  

I carved leather for awhile, many years ago.  I'd love to take it up again, but these apartments have thin walls and the noise would bother the neighbors.


----------



## salt and pepper

No. the stencel is from the late Rob Barr.


----------



## salt and pepper

Just one more and I woun't bother you g
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




uys any more.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That's great S&P and perfect for this thread!  I only have one hobby, pushing my luck...no good pictures of that!


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's great S&P and perfect for this thread!  I only have one hobby, pushing my luck...no good pictures of that!


PF you are a pistol
kades


----------



## Dawgluver

salt and pepper said:
			
		

> Just one more and I woun't bother you guys any more.



Bother?  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Zhizara

salt and pepper said:


> Just one more and I woun't bother you g
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uys any more.



Please, it's not a bother at all.  We really love seeing others' creations.  Show 'em off!


----------



## babetoo

lilly's second birthday is oct. 5. racked my brain for a gift. none of the plastic toys appeal to me. i don't think they are played with for very long. so. i have some fabric and a cute pattern , think i will just run up the dress this coming week. fairly simple and i should finish in time.  i have several really cute appliqués and will put on inexpensive t.shirts for her. i promise , no complaining on this one.

am knitting a scarf with thick and quick yarn. fits and starts though, it bores me quickly.


----------



## Zhizara

I think I have finally found a way to get myself motivated to sew.

On my visit to Walmart last week I was astonished to find FABRIC!!!  Lots of it, pretty prints.  I immediately placed an order with JoAnn Fabrics for a pattern for a scrubs top.  I wanted a simple tunic pull over, and while the scrubs isn't quite what I wanted, it was closer than any other pattern I could find.

Checking the yardage this morning, I noticed that the pattern (Simplicity 5443) also has a scrunchy.  I've been trying to find instructions for those for years.  I never did figure out an easy way to do it,  I should have the actual pattern in my hands tomorrow or Tuesday.

I'm getting  psyched!


----------



## Timothy

This coming spring, I"ll at last be starting the construction of a full-scale hydroponic vegetable gardening setup. I'm going to build a screened in, 20' x 20' greenhouse elevated 3' from the ground and having a 12' peaked roof. 

the accepted and proven maximum poundage of produce in this type of greenhouse is 7 pounds per/sq/ft/month. I'm going to aim for 10 pounds. I have the hydroponic units designed already and will put them into production starting about May first, I hope. 

Building the platform for the greenhouse will be the hardest part. I'll be using a power driller for the post holes. I'm too old to dig them by hand.

When it's built and ready for planting, I'll start a thread so the growth of the veggies can be tracked and watched. 

This will be a blast! 

I"ll be using several types of hydroponic methods; Ebb and Flow,  and cascading Nutrient Flow Technique (NFT) will be the primary systems.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> I think I have finally found a way to get myself motivated to sew.
> 
> On my visit to Walmart last week I was astonished to find FABRIC!!!  Lots of it, pretty prints.  I immediately placed an order with JoAnn Fabrics for a pattern for a scrubs top.  I wanted a simple tunic pull over, and while the scrubs isn't quite what I wanted, it was closer than any other pattern I could find.
> 
> Checking the yardage this morning, I noticed that the pattern (Simplicity 5443) also has a scrunchy.  I've been trying to find instructions for those for years.  I never did figure out an easy way to do it,  I should have the actual pattern in my hands tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> I'm getting  psyched!




The next time we have a scrubs swap, I'm going to grab a bunch of the older (comfy) scrub tops and pants for lazywear.  I think they would be perfect for cleaning clothes, too!


----------



## joesfolk

Zhizara said:


> I think I have finally found a way to get myself motivated to sew.
> 
> On my visit to Walmart last week I was astonished to find FABRIC!!! Lots of it, pretty prints. I immediately placed an order with JoAnn Fabrics for a pattern for a scrubs top. I wanted a simple tunic pull over, and while the scrubs isn't quite what I wanted, it was closer than any other pattern I could find.
> 
> Checking the yardage this morning, I noticed that the pattern (Simplicity 5443) also has a scrunchy. I've been trying to find instructions for those for years. I never did figure out an easy way to do it, I should have the actual pattern in my hands tomorrow or Tuesday.
> 
> I'm getting psyched!


Just out of curiosity, why did you have to order the pattern?  Is there no local store? Do you live in the boonies?  Just wondering.


----------



## Zhizara

joesfolk said:


> Just out of curiosity, why did you have to order the pattern?  Is there no local store? Do you live in the boonies?  Just wondering.



Actually, kind of.  It's many miles and I don't drive.  The bus requires too much walking (PAD).  

It was quick and easy online and will arrive in my mailbox in a couple of days.  Plus, I needed a few little tools and they were available too.  No walking, no searching, no finding a pattern and they don't have my size.  No hassle. 

I even kept looking and found another pattern from Amazon that I like too.  It is also on order now.  I like this.  

If I'd taken the bus, my back and legs would be hurting bad, and I'd be totally worn out for the rest of the day.


----------



## babetoo

i often order patterns on line. mostly the ones the store does not carry anymore. always a great price on discontinued ones. and i found the princess dress pattern on line, none of stores had any i wanted.


----------



## tinlizzie

Timothy said:


> This coming spring, I"ll at last be starting the construction of a full-scale hydroponic vegetable gardening setup. I'm going to build a screened in, 20' x 20' greenhouse elevated 3' from the ground and having a 12' peaked roof.
> 
> the accepted and proven maximum poundage of produce in this type of greenhouse is 7 pounds per/sq/ft/month. I'm going to aim for 10 pounds. I have the hydroponic units designed already and will put them into production starting about May first, I hope.
> 
> Building the platform for the greenhouse will be the hardest part. I'll be using a power driller for the post holes. I'm too old to dig them by hand.
> 
> When it's built and ready for planting, I'll start a thread so the growth of the veggies can be tracked and watched.
> 
> This will be a blast!
> 
> I"ll be using several types of hydroponic methods; Ebb and Flow, and cascading Nutrient Flow Technique (NFT) will be the primary systems.


 
Wow, Timothy!  When you start a project, it's a sure-enough project.  I hope you'll be taking and posting photos all along the way.  I admire your ambition and will bait my breath for the next bulletin. 

My local organic farm lady grows her veggies hydroponically in white plastic "stackers."  When she first opened, she sold U-pick strawberries and I enjoyed the fact that the berries could be picked at waist level, not ground level.  Are you planning the same?


----------



## Timothy

tinlizzie said:


> Wow, Timothy! When you start a project, it's a sure-enough project. I hope you'll be taking and posting photos all along the way. I admire your ambition and will bait my breath for the next bulletin.
> 
> My local organic farm lady grows her veggies hydroponically in white plastic "stackers." When she first opened, she sold U-pick strawberries and I enjoyed the fact that the berries could be picked at waist level, not ground level. Are you planning the same?


 
I'll be using several methods of hydroponics in my greenhouse. Mostly cascading NFT where the nutrient water is pumped to the top of a Bleacher type setup and will gravity flow downward to the bottom. I'll have a 12 foot tall trellis in the center that the bean plants will be trained to. I plan on Bell peppers, tomatoes, squash, lettuces and soy beans so far.

I've been working towards this greenhouse for about 20 years. I know my family and friends will be happy to see it built finally. So far, it' only been a dream of mine.


----------



## babetoo

need to get going on scarf i am knitting if i am to finish for christmas.


----------



## kezlehan

Not so much making, but lately I'm handwriting out my favourite recipes and organising them in a folder. Figured it was time to get organised rather than having to search the internet whenever I want to make something, and always end up searching through my bookmarks for hours.


----------



## Zhizara

My scrubs pattern has arrived, but *sigh* the sleeves or lack of won't work for me.  At least if nothing else, I have instructions to make scrunchies.  The other pattern I ordered has nice sleeves.

I also realized when making my bed, that sheets are a good source of material.  I have one paisley sheet that looks like it will make a nice top.


----------



## babetoo

bummer on your pattern. yes sheets make great fabric source. really super for curtains. lots of fabric for not so much money. let us know how your tops turn out.


----------



## Zhizara

babetoo said:


> bummer on your pattern. yes sheets make great fabric source. really super for curtains. lots of fabric for not so much money. let us know how your tops turn out.



I've made lots of nice curtains with them, but for some reason never thought about cutting out an actual pattern before.  My other pattern should be here soon, so I'll try that one.  I still want to get some fabric from Walmart.  They had lots of really nice prints.  It may be like quilting supplies, but they were on regular bolts.  As long as it's at least 45" wide it will work.  This one is Simplicity 2195.  It's simple sewing, but attractive.  

I just checked the progress (UPS).  It says it shipped today and is in transit, but doesn't say from where.  It also says delivery  11/22??????  I don't see how a pattern envelope could possibly take 3 weeks.


----------



## babetoo

something else that i  use for fabric source. placemats are super for making pot holders. usually they have a little padding in them . just either sew around edge and turn and stitch opening shut. or use bias tape to finish them off. course you need to cut them down. i have a bunch right now that i no longer use. it's fun to make something out of something you would otherwise throw or give away.


----------



## Zhizara

Pillow shams too.  I used one to make a cover for my sewing machine.


----------



## babetoo

Zhizara said:


> Pillow shams too. I used one to make a cover for my sewing machine.


 

could you tell me how you did the sewing machine cover? would like to do that myself. thanks


----------



## Zhizara

I folded a pillow sham in half, sewed the sides closed, then did a little angle across the corners at the top of the machine.  I didn't even cut the sham, in case I want to use it as a sham again.

I decided to use the bottom sheet to cut our the first tunic.  It just couldn't bear to let those lovely seamed edges go to waste.  I cut off the elastic and corner seams.  It's too big for my bed anyway.

I got out the pattern pieces I will need and ironed them, but that's enough for today.

Tomorrow I'll pin and cut out.  It should be fairly quick as there are only 4 pieces, front, back, and front and back facings.  

Tomorrow is Sunday, so I should be able to take this downstairs where they have more table room for cutting out.  

The pattern has a wide range of sizes, so I'll cut it out for the largest size, baste the front, back and shoulders together and try it on.  If I need to I can alway cut it smaller.


----------



## babetoo

in doing a list of christmas chores, i listed gift bags. then i thought about how expensive they are, i had another idea. i have a lot of christmas fabric, red with white ho ho ho's printed all over it. so going to make some bags out of it. might need to get red ribbon if i decided to make them so they close. won't be to many to do. for the things with boxes i have left over wrap so then i will be all set.


----------



## Aunt Bea

babetoo said:


> in doing a list of christmas chores, i listed gift bags. then i thought about how expensive they are, i had another idea. i have a lot of christmas fabric, red with white ho ho ho's printed all over it. so going to make some bags out of it. might need to get red ribbon if i decided to make them so they close. won't be to many to do. for the things with boxes i have left over wrap so then i will be all set.



That is a great idea!

My sister used to use pillowcases with various Disney or cartoon characters on them for odd shaped toys.  Maybe your  Christmas bags can do double duty as pillowcases, tote bags or laundry bags after the presents are unwrapped.


----------



## babetoo

thanks, great idea. i have made pillows for the grandkids and great granddaughters. used fabric related to their interests, music or etc.


----------



## Zhizara

I made a bulletin board using a heavy duty cardboard picture back and a pillow case.  I used a cream background rust paisley pillowcase.  It came out really good.

A friend of mine just stopped by and gave me 4 pairs of pants to shorten, one of them needed tomorrow. 

That should keep me busy for a couple of days.  He also has 5 pairs of his own pants that he'll have to try on and mark for me, then I'll have those to do too.

I had gotten started on making the blouse.  I cut out the front of the blouse, but have run into a "situation". 

Babe, or anyone, please take a look at this pattern:  http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.simplicity.com%2Fp-6083-misses-plus-size-sportswear.aspx&ei=cILiTsrbG4mesQLdw5yqBg&usg=AFQjCNGavkie5f7_GttL7GanW-HHMik8mQ&sig2=jpDuq0Ix7woXrlTwXNat0Q

The fabric is the same as the pillowcase, cut from the bottom twin size sheet.  There is a seam right down the middle of the blouse, according to the pattern.

I'm thinking that I could make it seamless easily, and not have to break up the pretty paisley.  It's a really loose style, and I think I could make adjustments to the cut out piece, or if necessary, cut a new piece out of the top sheet.

What do you think?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh!!  I want a pair of those pants!!!  The blouse is cute, too!  I think you could make it seamless, just remember to remove the extra from the middle on the pattern pieces before you cut them out!


----------



## Somebunny

Z,  my concern would be..... is this blouse cut on the bias?  Since it has that "drapey" effect even on the short blouse,  I'm not sure I would cut it as one piece.  I think you would loose the effect.


----------



## Zhizara

Somebunny said:


> Z,  my concern would be..... is this blouse cut on the bias?  Since it has that "drapey" effect even on the short blouse,  I'm not sure I would cut it as one piece.  I think you would loose the effect.



Not bias.  I didn't mention, it's view D, but I think you figured that out.  The drape is caused by the extra fabric on the sides and bottom.  The center is on the grain.

I also don't see why I couldn't make the front and back the same, using the front pattern piece.  It would just have a slightly bigger scoop at the neck in the back, which wouldn't hurt anything.

I think I'll try it.  I've already ruined the fabric as sheets and I do have another one.  It will mean making adjustments to the facings, but that will be easy enough to fix.  

What the heck, it would sure make it simple to whip out a few.  I really, really like the style.  I think I'll continue using sheets.  More fabric for less money.

I looked at the new fabrics at Walmart and they are expensive.  $8 a yard when you need over 3 yards is more like the price of a made blouse and you have to do all the work.

I can get another set of twin sheets for $12 or less, and if I make the top out of the bottom sheet, I can also make a simple long skirt with the flat sheet, using the fancier top end as the decorative bottom to the skirt.


----------



## babetoo

i would give it a try. i have done same with patterns. even putting sleeves for one into another. be aware of seam allowances when you do. i just did one for lilly and changed the back from needing a zipper into just needing a hook and eye. even if it doesn't work, you won't be out much, money wise. let me know how it came out.


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks, everyone.  I am going to go ahead and cut the front as directed, but use that for the back, then cut another front without the seam so I won't have to mess with the design of the print.  It's such a simple pattern, and hopefully I can make it even simpler.  

It's such a pretty design, I'll probably make several of that style, once I get it fitting right.


----------



## babetoo

finished the scarf for my granddaughter in time for christmas. bought her a sweater and this will be beautiful with it.


----------



## Somebunny

Have to get "cracking" on the curtains for granddaughters "play kitchen". Wanted to make her an apron too, but we will see how time goes!  DH almost has the kitchen done,  he painted the appliances tonight with silver paint. They look like stainless steel , the whole thing is adorable, will post pics when finished.


----------



## Addie

I presently am working on a lapghan for my 21 y.o. ungrateful granddaughter. It has black yarn with white fun fur. For the matching pillow it will be with white yarn and black fun fur. I am crocheting it in the V stitch pattern. 

When I finish it, I want to get back to embroidery. I cannot just sit and stare at the TV. I have to have something in my hands. I have done so many projects over the years. Yet I don't have one thing in my house. 

I have a pile of baby yarn that someone gave me. When I want to do a quick project, I make hats for preemie babies. I have a girlfriend that makes outfits for babies that are stillborn. No baby should be buried naked. Sometimes we make outfits for mothers to take their babies home from the hospital. The mothers have no idea who is giving these items. But it is very rewarding for us. 

I have been doing needle work and crocheting and knitting since I was 12 y.o. Every time I take something with me to a doctors appointment, someone will come over and want to see what I am doing. Then I hear, "I wish I had paid attention to my grandmother when I was small."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I presently am working on a lapghan for my 21 y.o. ungrateful granddaughter. It has black yarn with white fun fur. For the matching pillow it will be with white yarn and black fun fur. I am crocheting it in the V stitch pattern.
> 
> When I finish it, I want to get back to embroidery. I cannot just sit and stare at the TV. I have to have something in my hands. I have done so many projects over the years. Yet I don't have one thing in my house.
> 
> I have a pile of baby yarn that someone gave me. When I want to do a quick project, I make hats for preemie babies. I have a girlfriend that makes outfits for babies that are stillborn. No baby should be buried naked. Sometimes we make outfits for mothers to take their babies home from the hospital. The mothers have no idea who is giving these items. But it is very rewarding for us.
> 
> I have been doing needle work and crocheting and knitting since I was 12 y.o. Every time I take something with me to a doctors appointment, someone will come over and want to see what I am doing. Then I hear, "I wish I had paid attention to my grandmother when I was small."



Knitting or Crocheting caps for men and women who are going through chemo and lost their hair is a nice thing, too!  I have a friend who does that and she sent my Mom three caps for work!  I wish I was crafty, I would make those.


----------



## Timothy

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Knitting or Crocheting caps for men and women who are going through chemo and lost their hair is a nice thing, too! I have a friend who does that and she sent my Mom three caps for work! I wish I was crafty, I would make those.


When my Patty was at the stage of total hair loss, I thought it was one of the nicest things in the world that the Mayo Clinic had a huge selection of those scarves and hats available for free to all the patients. What a totally nice thing for someone to do. Anyone who makes those for chemo patients gets an automatic pair of wings in my book! Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocklobster

I have a rock tumbler that has been running for over a week now. The last job I was on was on a lake front property and there was loads of rose quartz across the road. I scrounged up a tumbler full. I will probably make a few key chains and a couple of pendants. My daughter likes to make candle holders and stuff and give them away. Just hobby stuff....


----------



## Timothy

Rocklobster said:


> I have a rock tumbler that has been running for over a week now. The last job I was on was on a lake front property and there was loads of rose quartz across the road. I scrounged up a tumbler full. I will probably make a few key chains and a couple of pendant. My daughter likes to make candle holders and stuff with the. Just hobby stuff....


That's really cool, Rock. How long does it take to smooth out a full tumbler of rocks? I've thought about getting one of them, but never knew anyone who had one that I could ask questions of.


----------



## Rocklobster

Timothy said:


> That's really cool, Rock. How long does it take to smooth out a full tumbler of rocks? I've thought about getting one of them, but never knew anyone who had one that I could ask questions of.


 About a month. I use 4 stages which last about a week each. There is tons of info on the internet.  I bought the tumbler for my daughter a few years ago and now I use it more than her.


----------



## Timothy

Rocklobster said:


> About a month. I use 4 stages which last about a week each. There is tons of info on the internet. I bought the tumbler for my daughter a few years ago and now I use it more than her.


I would have to import rocks. Florida has very few natural rocks. It's all been broken down into sand. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rocklobster

Timothy said:


> I would have to import rocks. Florida has very few natural rocks. It's all been broken down into sand. Thanks for the info.


You can buy raw stones also. I see them for sale on the Rock Hound websites. Not sure what the prices are.  I'm sure it varies quite a bit depending on types and where you order them from. Part of the fun for us is to pick them ourselves and see what they turn out like. Adds to the sentimental value of the finished products, especially if you make things out of them....fun stuff...


----------



## Timothy

Rocklobster said:


> You can buy raw stones also. I see them for sale on the Rock Hound websites. Not sure what the prices are. I'm sure it varies quite a bit depending on types and where you order them from. Part of the fun for us is to pick them ourselves and see what they turn out like. Adds to the sentimental value of the finished products, especially if you make things out of them....fun stuff...


 
They do sell "River Rock" in large bags at Home Depot. I wonder what some of those would turn into after tumbling? Have you ever tried any of those?


----------



## Rocklobster

Timothy said:


> They do sell "River Rock" in large bags at Home Depot. I wonder what some of those would turn into after tumbling? Have you ever tried any of those?


 
I have never tried them, but I have read of people doing it. Up here on the Canadian Shield, there are no shortages of free stones. I am an hours drive from a community that regards itself as the Mineral Capital of Canada. 
Bancroft Ontario Canada


----------



## Timothy

Rocklobster said:


> I have never tried them, but I have read of people doing it. Up here on the Canadian Shield, there are no shortages of free stones. I am an hours drive from a community that regards itself as the Mineral Capital of Canada.
> Bancroft Ontario Canada


 
Sounds like Nevada, where I was born. Rocks everywhere!


----------



## Rocklobster

Yeah. Great for some, but try digging a hole


----------



## roadfix

Speaking of rocks, I need to take a drive up into the canyon and fetch some sizable river rocks for my landscaping project.


----------



## Addie

Here in New England there is an old saying. When asking a farmer what he does and he answers farming, the next questions is, "What do you farm?" "Rocks", answers the farmer. All those rock walls are the farmer's crop. Who needs chain link or picket fences.


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> Here in New England there is an old saying. When asking a farmer what he does and he answers farming, the next questions is, "What do you farm?" "Rocks", answers the farmer. All those rock walls are the farmer's crop. Who needs chain link or picket fences.


 
You remind me of the year we "broke" a new field. One mule, pulling a wagon that we followed and threw rocks into. My Dad would make a fresh pass at the field with the tractor and we'd start over with hundreds more rocks. After a week of doing this all day, every day, Dad declared the field ready to plant.

Beautiful rock walls surrounded the entire farm. I remember watching him add to one with those rocks.


----------



## Addie

The White Mountains of NH, and the Green Mountains of VT, along with the Blue Hills and Berkshires of Massachusetts are not very high like the Rockies because they broke up and landed in the farmers fields. I love the rock walls. It is an art to build one of them without any mortar.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> Here in New England there is an old saying. When asking a farmer what he does and he answers farming, the next questions is, "What do you farm?" "Rocks", answers the farmer. All those rock walls are the farmer's crop. Who needs chain link or picket fences.



My grandfather always said every place ya see a rock ya won't see a weed!


----------



## Addie

That's true. Rocks have chemicals that weeds don't like.


----------



## Somebunny

While, I am only partially responsible for the "making" of this, I did want to share the pics of the "play kitchen" that "we" built for our granddaughter for Christmas.  











She loves it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is fantastic!  That first picture, I thought was a real kitchen until I read further and saw the other pics.


----------



## Aunt Bea

She is a lucky lady!


----------



## babetoo

got several projects in the planning stage. first a quick scarf for my oldest granddaughter. she loved her sister's that and i made and wants one as well. then kitchen curtains, i need something colorful in the kitchen. will start on an afghan for oldest gd as well. that ought to keep me busy.


----------



## Somebunny

Making a duvet from two king size sheets today.  Still have to finish granddaughter's apron, maybe some work on that today as well .


----------



## Zhizara

I went ahead and cut another front for the blouse with no front seam, and when I went to see which facing pattern piece to use, found that neither one of them fit.  Easy enough to fix, I just took a sheet of paper and traced the neckline.  I'm sure glad I checked!


----------



## babetoo

when i picked up my new sewing magazine, i picked the yarn up for both the scarf and the afghan i want to make.  yarn was on sale buy one, get one half off. a bargain, that stuff is expensive. had a 40 % off coupon.i used it on a circular needle i needed. gosh, i love bargains.


----------



## Zhizara

babetoo said:


> when i picked up my new sewing magazine, i picked the yarn up for both the scarf and the afghan i want to make.  yarn was on sale buy one, get one half off. a bargain, that stuff is expensive. had a 40 % off coupon.i used it on a circular needle i needed. gosh, i love bargains.



Especially when it means adding a tool to your arsenal!  I just replaced a bodkin I left behind when moving.  It's nice to have it back.

I also bought some plastic canvas.  7/".  That's all I could find, but all the patterns are for 5/".  

It shouldn't be a problem anyway.  I have a chart for a Home Sweet Home sentiment, and have wanted for a long time to make it for myself.

I decided to go with the yarns I have ranging from pale cream to chocolate brown with rust, maroon and terra cotta. 

The sentiment will be dark chocolate and the background will use all the other colors in some kind of pattern.  

I'm anxious to get back to my blouse, but got stuck with 2 pair of pants that my friend needs shortened, and don't have the right colored thread for either of them.  Tomorrow is shopping so I'll get those pants done and get back to my blouse.


----------



## Katie H

I've been assembling all the items needed to begin my projects for Christmas gifts for 2012 for the family.   Let the games begin!!

Also, tomorrow, I'll create the table arrangement for the dining room table for the winter season.  I change out the arrangements about 4 times a year, with the exception of wintertime.  For several weeks I display the Christmas arrangement but, after that, I want to have something a little "wintery" to take its place.  I hadn't gotten around to that last year, so tomorrow I'll take care of that.


----------



## babetoo

has anyone done loom knitting? not the huge room filling kind. this one is hand held. if u have please tell me if you were happy with the results.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> has anyone done loom knitting? not the huge room filling kind. this one is hand held. if u have please tell me if you were happy with the results.




Is this what you are talking about, Babe?


----------



## babetoo

Zhizara said:


> I made a bulletin board using a heavy duty cardboard picture back and a pillow case. I used a cream background rust paisley pillowcase. It came out really good.
> 
> A friend of mine just stopped by and gave me 4 pairs of pants to shorten, one of them needed tomorrow.
> 
> That should keep me busy for a couple of days. He also has 5 pairs of his own pants that he'll have to try on and mark for me, then I'll have those to do too.
> 
> I had gotten started on making the blouse. I cut out the front of the blouse, but have run into a "situation".
> 
> Babe, or anyone, please take a look at this pattern: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...ttL7GanW-HHMik8mQ&sig2=jpDuq0Ix7woXrlTwXNat0Q
> 
> The fabric is the same as the pillowcase, cut from the bottom twin size sheet. There is a seam right down the middle of the blouse, according to the pattern.
> 
> I'm thinking that I could make it seamless easily, and not have to break up the pretty paisley. It's a really loose style, and I think I could make adjustments to the cut out piece, or if necessary, cut a new piece out of the top sheet.
> 
> What do you think?


 
sorry i just saw this. i am sure what you planned will work. just put piece on the fold, i think that should do it.


----------



## babetoo

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Is this what you are talking about, Babe?


 


that is exactly it. i found on line but the shipping is as much as the loom. going to check at joanne's fabric. have you used one or do you know someone that has. would like a review.


----------



## Zhizara

babetoo said:


> sorry i just saw this. i am sure what you planned will work. just put piece on the fold, i think that should do it.



Thanks.  I did get so far as to use the front pattern piece without the center seam and will just use the other front piece, with the seam in the back.  

The two pattern pieces are identical except for the neckline.  

I checked out the facings patterns and they just won't work, so I traced the neckline onto a piece of paper and will use that for my facings patterns.

If I ever finish these pants.  I got the next to last one done today.  I've been fighting with my sewing machine tension throughout this whole project.

My friend tells me he thinks he has more work for me.  I'm going to have to break it to him that I don't really want to do this.

If I'm going to do this, I'll have to buy a better sewing machine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> that is exactly it. i found on line but the shipping is as much as the loom. going to check at joanne's fabric. have you used one or do you know someone that has. would like a review.



I got mine at Walmart, a few different sizes.  Using cotton yarn I was able to make several reusable grocery bags, very basic, no pattern.  They look good and work well.  But, I get very frustrated with things like this, so I quit.  But, it was easy to learn and use.


----------



## Chef Munky

*Don't swipe hand made gifts.*

This year I made up large gift bags of hand made soaps, Bars, liquids, and my own specially blended wax for container candles. Added soap dispensers and a few beautifully hand crafted ceramic soap dishes. They were some gorgeous looking bags. Wish now I had taken pictures of them. People had been asking when I'm getting back to work they missed my stuff. I work when it suits me now. So when they finally do get them. It's a Dog eat dog world out there. Sheesh...It's bordering criminal.

Yesterday I got a phone call from one of the recipients.
He was absolutely upset that someone had grabbed his bag of goods! It was an honest mistake that's going to be corrected. The person who did it is sorry. He made them sorry! LOL!

I did fix another bag up for him and had it sent over.
Boy people wait forever to get the handmade stuff, when it disappears they certainly do get testy about it.

Munky.


----------



## babetoo

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got mine at Walmart, a few different sizes. Using cotton yarn I was able to make several reusable grocery bags, very basic, no pattern. They look good and work well. But, I get very frustrated with things like this, so I quit. But, it was easy to learn and use.


 
looks like it would just be the ticket for hats. knitting in the round by hand just escapes me. thought this might help.


----------



## babetoo

Zhizara said:


> Thanks. I did get so far as to use the front pattern piece without the center seam and will just use the other front piece, with the seam in the back.
> 
> The two pattern pieces are identical except for the neckline.
> 
> I checked out the facings patterns and they just won't work, so I traced the neckline onto a piece of paper and will use that for my facings patterns.
> 
> If I ever finish these pants. I got the next to last one done today. I've been fighting with my sewing machine tension throughout this whole project.
> 
> My friend tells me he thinks he has more work for me. I'm going to have to break it to him that I don't really want to do this.
> 
> If I'm going to do this, I'll have to buy a better sewing machine.


 

i hate hemming pants. people think it is so easy. depends on how thick the material is, i think. i have a friend? that always brings me stuff to hem or mend. doesn't ask, just brings it and of course i do it for free. wish i could tell her to at least ask. then she expects it to be done right away. grrrrrrr


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> i hate hemming pants. people think it is so easy. depends on how thick the material is, i think. i have a friend? that always brings me stuff to hem or mend. doesn't ask, just brings it and of course i do it for free. wish i could tell her to at least ask. then she expects it to be done right away. grrrrrrr



Do you remind her your are retired and quite busy with it?  She needs to make an appointment.  Some people's kids!  Humpf!


----------



## CWS4322

I am a weaver. I have used that type of "tool" in all different sizes. It is very easy to use. It is also easy to make--you just cut a circle of wood, tap in finishing nails, and you've got it.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm "ad lib" crocheting a chicken coat...should be done today.


----------



## JGDean

Josie1945 said:


> PrincessFiona.
> Would love some input on soap making. What book is best to buy
> Or do I search the net for directions. Is it a expensive hobby ?
> I know they sell a lot of homemade soap online but by the price they
> like it better than I do.
> 
> Josie


I started out easy by using the glycerine blocks you can buy in the craft stores. Any essential oil can be used to scent it. I try to buy stuff when Michael's, Joan, etc have 50% off coupons. A lot of times you can use things around the house as add ins, dry oats is an example.


----------



## CWS4322

CWS4322 said:


> I'm "ad lib" crocheting a chicken coat...should be done today.


DONE!


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> DONE!



Myrtle is obviously an Autumn.  The color is very becoming.


----------



## Timothy

CWS4322 said:


> DONE!


 
Awesome! That may well be the first Chicken Coat ever made! Quick, contact Guinness World Records!


----------



## CWS4322

CWS4322 said:


> DONE!


I had brought back a bin of yarn from my mom's a couple of years' ago (since she can't knit/crochet any more). I used "trums" for Myrtle's coat and just kinda wandered. My great-aunt K taught me how to crochet. I haven't forgotten...it's been a long time, but I must say, while doing that, I felt K looking over my shoulder. She died in 1987.


----------



## Aunt Bea

CWS4322 said:


> DONE!




You need to make a video on How to Dress a Chicken, I'm sure it will create quite a flap!


----------



## CWS4322

I'm trying to figure out what happened to Myrtle's coat...went out to feed them, and she is sans mantle...and I can't find it!


----------



## babetoo

CWS4322 said:


> I am a weaver. I have used that type of "tool" in all different sizes. It is very easy to use. It is also easy to make--you just cut a circle of wood, tap in finishing nails, and you've got it.


 

thanks for the info, think i will pass on making it myself. again thank you.


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to figure out what happened to Myrtle's coat...went out to feed them, and she is sans mantle...and I can't find it!



Oh no!  Myrtle may be the Joseph of the chicken world.  Her sisters were jealous.  Myrtle and the Amazing Technicolor Dream Coat!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what happened to Myrtle's coat...went out to feed them, and she is sans mantle...and I can't find it!


----------



## chopper

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to figure out what happened to Myrtle's coat...went out to feed them, and she is sans mantle...and I can't find it!



Oh where oh where has the little coat gone? Oh where oh where can it be??
I hope it has not put in a fowl mood!  LOL!
I hope you find it soon. She really did look nice in it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

<whispers>  Hey, Crow...want a coat?  What do you have in exchange?


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> <whispers> Hey, Crow...want a coat? What do you have in exchange?


 
That's it! I am out of here. You have all lost it. But before I go, I am going to notify the authorities to keep an eye on all of you. 

walking away mumble...mumble...mumble... now they have me talking to myself.


----------



## JGDean

*Yoyo kinis*



babetoo said:


> tinlizzie, no, yoyos are made with small circles of fabric. basically it is gathering the circle and pulling in gathers. forms a little rosette . goggle how to make and it shows pictures as well as method . they are used for decorations on fabric, on purses, quilts, decorative pillows, etc. used to be very very popular.


A friend of mine fashioned a bikini swimsuit and hair scrunchie for her little niece. I thought that was very creative.


----------



## JGDean

Oh My! My bird Spike wants one!!


----------



## babetoo

i have used yo yos to decorate a child's dress. i sewed a button as the center of them. easy to make. used contrasting fabric and was really cute. i got a lot done on my scarf.


----------



## Timothy

JGDean said:


> Oh My! My bird Spike wants one!!


 
Ha! A bird named Spike! I had a very close friend named Spike. He was a hard drinking, long haired biker guy with tats covering most of him. (Another lifetime). I once hung with that crowd. Great bunch of people. With only a very few exceptions, every biker I've ever known had a heart of gold and would try to help anyone in trouble.

The movies made "Bikers" into bad guys. An unearned title anywhere I've been. I've owned 13 bikes. Each of them, (except the last three), met an awful death due to box drivers hitting them. Now I'm a box driver. Ain't life cool?


----------



## Zhizara

Ahem... Back on topic, I finally finished shortening the last pair of pants.  I think I've figured out my tension.  All the pants were either thin dress pants, or heavy corduroy.  The change in thickness was drastic, so now I know to loosen for thin fabrics and tighten for thick.  I know it sounds backwards, but that's what worked.

I'm going to work on my blouse tomorrow, and tell my friend not to be getting me more work.  I really don't want to do it, I don't need the stress or pressure either.


----------



## CWS4322

Zhizara said:


> Ahem... Back on topic, I finally finished shortening the last pair of pants.  I think I've figured out my tension.  All the pants were either thin dress pants, or heavy corduroy.  The change in thickness was drastic, so now I know to loosen for thin fabrics and tighten for thick.  I know it sounds backwards, but that's what worked.
> 
> I'm going to work on my blouse tomorrow, and tell my friend not to be getting me more work.  I really don't want to do it, I don't need the stress or pressure either.


This is why I love my Husqvarna. All I have to do is select the fabric type, stitch type and it adjusts the tension automatically, tells me which needle and which foot to use. And, it beeps when the bobbin thread is almost empty so I never run out of bobbin thread when sewing. I love that machine...just wish I spent more time sewing. It's like having a KA stand mixer with all the attachments in the sewing room.


----------



## Katie H

Started two new projects as Christmas gifts for family next year.  Last night I began this swing jacket for Glenn's son's wife, Dana.  I'm making it in lipstick red, which is her favorite color.  It will look great on her because she has the most exquisite, creamy skin and long dark hair.  In short, she's gorgeous and has a figure to match.

I'm already halfway done with the back and about to run out of yarn.  Won't be able to get any more until next Wednesday.  Boo, hoo!

That means I'll have to devote my efforts to the afghan I began for Glenn's mother, which I started on Tuesday.  It's going well and I should have plenty of yarn to keep me busy until I shop for the yarn I need for the jacket.

If I run out of yarn for the afghan, I have a wall hanging I can stitch on.  I always have something in the works, if for no other reason but to stay busy.  I love all forms of needlework and pursuing any of them is relaxing to me.


----------



## roadfix

I've been working on my roll-off roof observatory (and man cave)...


----------



## babetoo

all of my projects, except the scarf. are still in the planing stage. yesterday decided to paint one wall in my living room, instead of using wallpaper. yellow is the choice. trying to bring yellow into the mix to brighten up the white furniture and blue stuff. ordering new couch cover, in blue. then will make assorted pillows in different prints of yellow. curtains in kitchen, will be on same color line. can see dining room from kitchen. lots of blue. i love blue, just tired of so much of it. worked on scarf yesterday for about an hour. should finish quickly.


----------



## Kathleen

Chef Munky said:


> This year I made up large gift bags of hand made soaps, Bars, liquids, and my own specially blended wax for container candles. Added soap dispensers and a few beautifully hand crafted ceramic soap dishes. They were some gorgeous looking bags. Wish now I had taken pictures of them. People had been asking when I'm getting back to work they missed my stuff. I work when it suits me now. So when they finally do get them. It's a Dog eat dog world out there. Sheesh...It's bordering criminal.
> 
> Yesterday I got a phone call from one of the recipients.
> He was absolutely upset that someone had grabbed his bag of goods! It was an honest mistake that's going to be corrected. The person who did it is sorry. He made them sorry! LOL!
> 
> I did fix another bag up for him and had it sent over.
> Boy people wait forever to get the handmade stuff, when it disappears they certainly do get testy about it.
> 
> Munky.



That's a lovely idea!  Be sure to take a picture of the replacement bag!


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> I am a weaver. I have used that type of "tool" in all different sizes. It is very easy to use. It is also easy to make--you just cut a circle of wood, tap in finishing nails, and you've got it.



That's what I was thinking.

I would call it more a type of knitting.

It's the first handicraft most Danish kids learn. For kids, it's made with finishing nails on an empty, wooden spool from thread. Makes great ties/belts for other knitted stuff.

I have never seen a big one like that. I like the idea.


----------



## CWS4322

There is a Japanese technique for making cords that uses a similar tool. I took a workshop on it once, but darned if I can remember what the "art" is called. I seem to recall making potholders using a square version of this when I was in Campfire girls...


----------



## Zhizara

I started the plastic canvas "Home Sweet Home".  I've already got the words done and am starting to fill in around the letters' stitches.

I decided to just have a blank cream colored field around the letters, to keep it simpler when I work the multicolored pattern around the sides.

At 7 stitches per inch, it's filling up fast.  I had to double up the yarn for better coverage.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> There is a Japanese technique for making cords that uses a similar tool. I took a workshop on it once, but darned if I can remember what the "art" is called. I seem to recall making potholders using a square version of this when I was in Campfire girls...



Cord, that's the word I was looking for.

It's easy. Just start to wrap the yarn around the outside of the nails, above the existing loops. Using a crochet hook, pull the loop up, over the yarn and the top of the nail, then drop it down the middle. Hmm, now I'm trying to remember how you "cast on". I think you just wind the yarn around the outside of the nails twice, with loose end of the yarn down the middle of the spool and then start as I described above. Not sure though.


----------



## babetoo

i cover crystal light cannisters with either fabric or decorative paper to be used as pencil and pen holders. have six standing by. my great granddaughter wants one, and my daughter wants one for her dog grooming business. guess i better get busy. need a couple for myself. two are really getting ragged. they were done with stationary paper. need some fabric bought, all mine is in kids patterns.


----------



## Zhizara

I finished the center of the  Home Sweet Home piece, with the surrounding cream color and am ready to work out the zigzag color pattern for the frame.  I'll play with it on graph paper until I get it the way I want, then start. 

I really like working on the 7/" plastic canvas.  It works up so quickly, and I'll be able to attach it to the wall with velcro.


----------



## babetoo

i ordered fat quarters from clotide, lovely blues. will use some for pencil holders. the rest will be the houses on the appliqué pillow i will be making. i thought prints in blue would be great on the little yellow pillow. found some pillows for the couch, target on line. 2 for twelve on sale. i can't make them for that. can't wait to get new couch cover next week. i am on a roll. almost finished scarf. then will start an afagan for my oldest granddaughter. love to have several projects going at once.


----------



## Zhizara

I've seen quarters for sale at Walmart.  What exactly are they, Babe?  What's a fat quarter?


----------



## babetoo

they are generous 1/4 yards of fabric. often they are in a package of colors or prints that go together. perfect for small projects in sewing. the pillow pattern i have has three little house appliquéd on a background fabric. they are usually very inexpensive. depends on the fabric.


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks, Babe.  I knew they were small and used for quilting, but never knew the yardage.

I'll keep an eye out for something with nice colors and get myself a batch for odds and ends.

I like your idea using the Crystal Light cans.  I need a larger container for where I sit.  I like to keep some sewing tools near my hang out spot for scissors, seam ripper, etc., and that seems like it would be the perfect size.

When you use fabric to cover, do you glue?  If so, what kind do you use?


----------



## babetoo

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, Babe. I knew they were small and used for quilting, but never knew the yardage.
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for something with nice colors and get myself a batch for odds and ends.
> 
> I like your idea using the Crystal Light cans. I need a larger container for where I sit. I like to keep some sewing tools near my hang out spot for scissors, seam ripper, etc., and that seems like it would be the perfect size.
> 
> When you use fabric to cover, do you glue? If so, what kind do you use?


 

i glue them on with a glue stick. try to buy a good strong one. not sure of the spelling of the site i buy fat quarters, etc from. will check and give it to you. there are a bunch of ways to buy small batches of fabric. they are having a sale right now, so you should check it out. promise i will tomorrow.


----------



## roadfix

My observatory is coming along nicely.  I spent the day erecting the posts in front and spanning the beams.  The roof (standard shed style roof) will ride on steel rollers and roll over and rest on those beams, opening up the observatory to the night sky.


----------



## tinlizzie

roadfix said:


> My observatory is coming along nicely. I spent the day erecting the posts in front and spanning the beams. The roof (standard shed style roof) will ride on steel rollers and roll over and rest on those beams, opening up the observatory to the night sky.


 
Say, Road - seems like you're just the one to answer a question that popped up last night:  there was a ring around the moon, causing it to look like the center of a bulls-eye.  Maybe the conditions that caused it were strictly local, but I'm betting you know what this phenomenon is called.  Your oservatory project is, to use an moth-eaten word, Neato!


----------



## tinlizzie

babetoo said:


> i glue them on with a glue stick. try to buy a good strong one. not sure of the spelling of the site i buy fat quarters, etc from. will check and give it to you. there are a bunch of ways to buy small batches of fabric. they are having a sale right now, so you should check it out. promise i will tomorrow.


 
What a great term that is.  Sometime I'd like to hear non-sewing folks guess what it means.  

You sure do stay busy, Babetoo.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> Say, Road - seems like you're just the one to answer a question that popped up last night:  there was a ring around the moon, causing it to look like the center of a bulls-eye.  Maybe the conditions that caused it were strictly local, but I'm betting you know what this phenomenon is called.  Your oservatory project is, to use an moth-eaten word, Neato!



Rings Around The Moon


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> My observatory is coming along nicely.  I spent the day erecting the posts in front and spanning the beams.  The roof (standard shed style roof) will ride on steel rollers and roll over and rest on those beams, opening up the observatory to the night sky.



Looks great!  So much fun, I wish there was even a planetarium around here.


----------



## Dawgluver

roadfix said:
			
		

> My observatory is coming along nicely.  I spent the day erecting the posts in front and spanning the beams.  The roof (standard shed style roof) will ride on steel rollers and roll over and rest on those beams, opening up the observatory to the night sky.



Lovely, Roadfix!  Excited to see your pics!


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Looks great!  So much fun, I wish there was even a planetarium around here.



You have a pretty nice observatory at Blue Mountain!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> You have a pretty nice observatory at Blue Mountain!



It says the public are welcome, but it is fairly small, seating is mostly taken by the students.  It's a long drive in the dark on scary roads to find out it is closed to further visitors.

We do well with our own telescope and clear nights.


----------



## babetoo

babetoo said:


> i glue them on with a glue stick. try to buy a good strong one. not sure of the spelling of the site i buy fat quarters, etc from. will check and give it to you. there are a bunch of ways to buy small batches of fabric. they are having a sale right now, so you should check it out. promise i will tomorrow.


 

you are going to love this site. clotilde.com  enjoy


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It says the public are welcome, but it is fairly small, seating is mostly taken by the students.  It's a long drive in the dark on scary roads to find out it is closed to further visitors.
> 
> We do well with our own telescope and clear nights.



I did not realize that.  The reason I mentioned it is that we have one of similar size here at Syracuse University.  It is also on the small size but, it is right on campus.  The drawback is all of the lighting from the city.  I enjoy star gazing!  I used to enjoy it more on hot summer nights when I was still smoking, oh well! Then there were the submarine races at the lake


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> I did not realize that.  The reason I mentioned it is that we have one of similar size here at Syracuse University.  It is also on the small size but, it is right on campus.  The drawback is all of the lighting from the city.  I enjoy star gazing!  I used to enjoy it more on hot summer nights when I was still smoking, oh well! Then there were the submarine races at the lake



We figure the students take precedence, nights that are good for us are really good for them.  They are paying tuition and deserve the best chances.

Besides, wWe have taken the drive up in the daylight to look, not really a road I want to drive on in the dark!

Submarine races, now that sounds like fun!


----------



## tinlizzie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Rings Around The Moon


 
Thanks, PF.  That is a very interesting and "enlightening" page.  And now I know the technical term "Rings Around the Moon" for rings around the moon. 

One more thing, please, from an obviously ignorant moon-gazer:  was the moon ring visible from just our little point on the globe or could it be seen from, say, the southeast or North America, etc.??


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It most likely was just in your area, the ice crystals are in our atmosphere, not the moon's.  Weather conditions are the factor that brings on the different effects.


----------



## tinlizzie

Thanks X two, Princess.    It seems the older I get, the more expansive is my store of stuff I don't know.  How often it is that the answer to a question opens the door to a whole new category of things I don't know *@#&  about.  Brings to mind the old song, "I know a little bit about a lot of things....."   I'm grateful the easy-going community of DC makes it easy to ask dumb questions that get answered by our generous friends.  Much more fun than Googling.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> Thanks X two, Princess.    It seems the older I get, the more expansive is my store of stuff I don't know.  How often it is that the answer to a question opens the door to a whole new category of things I don't know *@#&  about.  Brings to mind the old song, "I know a little bit about a lot of things....."   I'm grateful the easy-going community of DC makes it easy to ask dumb questions that get answered by our generous friends.  Much more fun than Googling.



Heh, it took going to college to find out I didn't know everything...the best lesson I got was "How to look things up!"


----------



## Zhizara

I've been debating what design to use on the border of the Home Sweet Home piece and came up with the idea of bargello.

I checked out Abe Used Books and found a couple of pattern books to order.  

$7.58 total including shipping!  I'm psyched.  I love shopping online.  It's like Christmas when it's delivered.


----------



## Addie

I have a theory I pass on to all mothers of teenagers. At 16 they know EVERYTHING. You know NOTHING. So pull them out of school, send them out into the world with their diploma and then when they turn 25 take the diploma away and send them back to school. By then they realize just how stupid they are and how smart you became.  

My daughter has a 20 y.o. and she can't tell her anything. The only thing the daughter knows is that her parents have more money than she has. Five years to go.


----------



## babetoo

got the material for kitchen curtains and for a pillow today. i am pleased with what i found. got the 4.39 apiece pillows from amazon. they are really nice, i was a bit curious as to what they would like. they are a dark blue with huge sunflower on them. really cool, now i have to get busy.


----------



## babetoo

got my new couch cover on tues. it really looks good, just like a new sofa. charlie and thomas love it too, for naps. guests on sat. and sun. so next week i start on the curtains. and the pillow. was just going to cover an old one, but the appliquéd houses will not fit. so will have to make and stuff. not my favorite thing but that's the plan. 

what are the rest of you crafters up to?


----------



## Zhizara

My needlepoint Home Sweet Home is on hold until my Bargello books arrive.  I got several used for a fraction of the cost of new.  I'll pick a border design from one of them.

I finally got the tension correct for the blouse.  Now all I have to do is set up the ironing board and start sewing.  Once I got it reset I did sew the center back seam.  Maybe tomorrow I'll get to it.  There's only a few seams, but I still have to make facing patterns to fit it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm really interested to see which Bargello design you pick, Zhi...I had to look it up and they are beautiful.


----------



## Zhizara

Me too!  I made a bargello pillow once before.  I bought the pattern, the yarns and the canvas, and since the canvas was 36" wide, I cut it in half, and sent the original pattern, half the yarn and the 18" square piece of canvas to my Mom for Christmas one year.  When I moved to Florida, we put the two pillows on her couch.

That was a gorgeous pattern of a flame design in turquoises and blue like the flame on a gas stove, surrounded by shades of gold.

I was waiting for two bargello books, but when the books arrived, one of them was a 1939 book on ballet!  They told me they were out of the correct book, and not to bother sending the ballet book back.  

I went back to the Abe books site and used Bargello as a keyword and it came up with so many (cheap) books that I re-ordered the one I had wanted before, then for $20, another 4 books.  The few I had seen for new cost $30 - $40 just for the book and with the shipping would have cost around $50 - EACH!

I got emails for all 5 books yesterday that they have shipped.  I'm really looking forward to a drool fest of patterns to choose from.


----------



## Addie

babetoo said:


> what are the rest of you crafters up to?


 

Last year I started an lapghan with fun fur for my granddaughter. Maybe someday I will finish it. I work on it mostly when I go to Winthrop or for an unwanted stay in the hospital. I also started a set of placemats a while back with matching napkins. I really need to get my butt in action. I ask my youngest son for a chair for Christmas to sit in so I could crochet while I was watching TV. Well, I got it and have used it once. If I bend over, will someone give me a swift kick in the butt? Please? I have gotten so lazy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Last year I started an lapghan with fun fur for my granddaughter. Maybe someday I will finish it. I work on it mostly when I go to Winthrop or for an unwanted stay in the hospital. I also started a set of placemats a while back with matching napkins. I really need to get my butt in action. I ask my youngest son for a chair for Christmas to sit in so I could crochet while I was watching TV. Well, I got it and have used it once. If I bend over, will someone give me a swift kick in the butt? Please? I have gotten so lazy.



Swift kicks are my specialty!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Swift kicks are my specialty!


 
 Gee thanks. You are so willing. But then I did ask.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Swift kicks are my specialty!



I could use one too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Gee thanks. You are so willing. But then I did ask.



Well, they keep telling me the patient is always right...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I could use one too.



I got them lined up!


I better eat my Wheaties!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well, they keep telling me the patient is always right...


 


Your job is done!


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm really interested to see which Bargello design you pick, Zhi...I had to look it up and they are beautiful.



I'm in heaven!  2 of the bargello books arrived today and one of them is the book I had years ago, with the same pattern I made before.  It's so beautiful!

I won't do it again, though, it was 14 mesh (14 stitches per inch), and my eyes won't handle that any more.

I was so excited that I ordered a stand and frame to make working easier.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> I'm in heaven! 2 of the bargello books arrived today and one of them is the book I had years ago, with the same pattern I made before. It's so beautiful!
> 
> I won't do it again, though, it was 14 mesh (14 stitches per inch), and my eyes won't handle that any more.
> 
> I was so excited that I ordered a stand and frame to make working easier.
> 
> View attachment 13072


 
When I was recovering my my gastric surgery more than 35 years ago, I found a beautiful American Sampler clock that I wanted to make. I couldn't sit bent over (for obvious reasons) so I bought one of these stands. I could sit back and still have the work close to me. The best investment I ever made. It got lost or left behind in one of my many moves. I am definitely am going to buy another one the next time I pick up a piece of needle work. 

Note of interest: There are several pieces that I have made over the years that my kids now have and want to pass down to their kids. They consider them family heirlooms. So each time I have put a sign on the back with my name, date it was made, and any other information that I thought was pertinent. I then painted a clear coat of nail polish (for the lack of anything else on hand) to protect the piece of paper and slipped it inside a small pocket of vinyl. Then securely glued it on the back. I didn't have anything acid free on hand. If you get a lot of compliments on your work, then it is worth saving and framing with the information on the back. That providence immediately adds value to your work.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> When I was recovering my my gastric surgery more than 35 years ago, I found a beautiful American Sampler clock that I wanted to make. I couldn't sit bent over (for obvious reasons) so I bought one of these stands. I could sit back and still have the work close to me. The best investment I ever made. It got lost or left behind in one of my many moves. I am definitely am going to buy another one the next time I pick up a piece of needle work.
> 
> Note of interest: There are several pieces that I have made over the years that my kids now have and want to pass down to their kids. They consider them family heirlooms. So each time I have put a sign on the back with my name, date it was made, and any other information that I thought was pertinent. I then painted a clear coat of nail polish (for the lack of anything else on hand) to protect the piece of paper and slipped it inside a small pocket of vinyl. Then securely glued it on the back. I didn't have anything acid free on hand. If you get a lot of compliments on your work, then it is worth saving and framing with the information on the back. That providence immediately adds value to your work.



That's a great idea.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> That's a great idea.


 
This is true of even handmade gifts. Let the recipient have the information. Specially for quilts. When giving food products like jam, let them know the date it was made. That way they have an idea of how long they can expect it to last. Remember, food products do not have the preservatives that store bought items do. Be proud of your work. And if someone asks for a recipe, be only to happy to share it. Forget that it is a family secret. Someone loved it enough to ask for it. Consider that a compliment of the highest. Being willing to share the goodness of your efforts, taste and heart.


----------



## Zhizara

Good idea, Addie.  This project is on 7/inch plastic canvas, 11" x 22".  I found myself working with one hand over and one under so I kept wishing I had my old frame/stand to hold it while I worked.

This one is the same as one I used to have.  Simple and inexpensive, plus the piece is on display when I'm not working.  If I can see it, it will nag me to work on it.


----------



## babetoo

my projects are on hold til i feel better. my head is stuffed up all the time. there in lie mistakes. aggravating though.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm so sorry, babe.  I hope your dr. visit gets you better.  I am happy that I haven't been sick in awhile.  Hurry up and get better, lady, your projects inspire (guilt trip) me in to working on mine.  XOX{{{{HUGS}}}.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> my projects are on hold til i feel better. my head is stuffed up all the time. there in lie mistakes. aggravating though.



I'm so sorry you are not feeling well!  Get some rest! Lots of hugs!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

My projects are on hold until I get a place to live other than the family memebers' basement. I'm itching to do a couple of portraits, experiment more with figures and maybe do some abstracts with bright colors. Oh oil pastels and watercolors, why must you be packed away? I also have some beading experiments I want to try and some experiments with ring mail (just cheap stuff to start). I need a job before I can do those though.


----------



## Addie

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> My projects are on hold until I get a place to live other than the family members' basement. I'm itching to do a couple of portraits, experiment more with figures and maybe do some abstracts with bright colors. Oh oil pastels and watercolors, why must you be packed away? I also have some beading experiments I want to try and some experiments with ring mail (just cheap stuff to start). I need a job before I can do those though.


 
It is so difficult living with family. You feel like you are walking on egg shells all the time. You can't do the things you want to do. You feel like an intrusion in their lives. Hang in there. We all are rooting for you. Slowly the economy appears to be getting better and before you know it, you will have that job and at a pay that will allow you to get a place of your own.


----------



## justplainbill

Chocolate ice cream from 2.5 cups milk, 4 cups cream, 1 cup sugar, 2 eggs, 5 egg yolks, 1 cup cocoa, 3.5 ounces of Lindt 85% cocoa chocolate, 1/2 tbs vanilla extract.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I too, use that relaxation technique, but start from the toes up. Worked well for years. Now I can usually imagine a Light board in an elevator and watch the numbers lighting up from 1 to 100, if I hit the top floor, I go back down. I'm not having much troubling falling asleep, but getting deep enough for REM, that's what we hope to discover with the sleep study, if I'm just lightly sleeping and how many times an hour I "wake" to a light sleep. It's called Disruptive Sleep Disorder.


 
DSD, CDC, HDTD, ABCD, STDD, PDS, NBC,CBS. I am forgetting my alphabet. Are there any letters for that?


----------



## Zhizara

_Ahem_... back on topic... 

I've got all the bargello books and have decided on a zigzag pattern using varied long stitches.  For colors, I'm just going to use the same yarn I used to make the spike stitch table runner.  Tan, burnt orange, dark gold, maroon, yellow and either dark green or turquoise.  Probably the dark green, as the turquoise is a little too bright.

I'll make up the graph pattern first to fit the space available.  If I can accomplish that tomorrow, I'll be happy.  I may have to add a row or so of the cream to get it to come out right.


----------



## Katie H

I always have a gazillion projects but my stash seems to be getting thin.  I've finished the sweater for our daughter-in-law for Christmas and I'm almost done with the afghan for Glenn's mother for Christmas.  All that's left in my "in" box is to complete the Christmas wall hanging for another family member.

Later today I think I'll rummage through my "to do" knitting and crochet patterns and come up with something to keep my hands busy.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> I always have a gazillion projects but my stash seems to be getting thin. I've finished the sweater for our daughter-in-law for Christmas and I'm almost done with the afghan for Glenn's mother for Christmas. All that's left in my "in" box is to complete the Christmas wall hanging for another family member.
> 
> Later today I think I'll rummage through my "to do" knitting and crochet patterns and come up with something to keep my hands busy.


 
I have two projects on-going at this time. One is a lapghan made with white fun fur and black yarn. The pillow will be of black fun fur and white yarn. I am waiting for some warm weather and I can go down to the patio and sit and work on it. The only problem with that plan is whenever I do that everyone in the building comes down and wants to see what I am doing. Then I get the 'my grandmother used to do that,' 'I wished I had paid attention when my grandmother tried to teach me.' I became interested in crafts when I was about ten years old. And I paid attention. So leave me alone. I am not interested in teaching a bunch of old ladies now. Go find a class. (Gosh I am getting cranky in my dotage years.)

The other project is painting a set of place mats and matching napkins. I can do that right here in the house. But I can't get up the gumption to finish it.  I have a stash of yarn, embroidery thread, paints, knitting needls, crochet hooks, hoops, and who knows what is in that cabinet. I need to clean it out and send it off to the Salvation Army store up on Route One. 

I want to do another embroidery piece. But I can't start another project in good conscience until I finish what I have going now. I need to get off my lazy duff and finish what I started. It would only take me one night to finish the place mats. The napkins are done. And the lapghan will only take about a week. And then, there is the eye surgery coming up. I don't know how long I will be out of commision with that. Has anyone got about ten cents worth of energy they could sell me?


----------



## Zhizara

I hear you, Addie about the "my grandmother used to do that."  The other one I hear is "I wouldn't have the patience."  I just explain to them that it gives me patience.  When I'd come home from work I'd head to whatever I was crocheting at the time.  

In order to keep the tension the same, I'd have to calm down from my workday tensions.

I like to crochet when there's something good on TV.  I can't just sit and watch without something else to do.


----------



## Addie

I have the TV on only for the background music. Like you I can't see there and stare at a screen. I call it the Vidiot Box. I have to be doing something while it is on. If I need to be able to concentrate on a story, I will dust while I am watching it. Or sew. 

The other one I get is, "I don't have the eyes for it anymore." Well, get new glasses. Go for an eye exam. "I can't see the eye of the needle anymore." Well, I have about 200 needle threaders. I will gladly give you some. "Oh, is that what those are for? I never knew that. I always throw them away."  Come to think of it, I have yet to see anyone here who has gotten new glasses in the 3.5 years I have been here. I have never heard anyone say they are going for an eye exam. Oh well.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> I have the TV on only for the background music. Like you I can't see there and stare at a screen. I call it the Vidiot Box. I have to be doing something while it is on. If I need to be able to concentrate on a story, I will dust while I am watching it. Or sew.
> 
> The other one I get is, "I don't have the eyes for it anymore." Well, get new glasses. Go for an eye exam. "I can't see the eye of the needle anymore." Well, I have about 200 needle threaders. I will gladly give you some. "Oh, is that what those are for? I never knew that. I always throw them away."  Come to think of it, I have yet to see anyone here who has gotten new glasses in the 3.5 years I have been here. I have never heard anyone say they are going for an eye exam. Oh well.




Addie,

Your post made me smile!

Some folks do seem to spend all of their time putting up barriers while others spend time tearing them down or finding a way around them!


----------



## roadfix

I framed the roll off roof of my observatory this week.


----------



## Addie

roadfix said:


> I framed the roll off roof of my observatory this week.


 
I love the hinges on the door.


----------



## Zhizara

Looking good, RF!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Beautiful Roadfix!


----------



## Soma

I wish you all would post pics of your other projects. No cameras? no Picasa? so easy to do (when you know how, heh).

My applique quilt is keeping me busy this cold winter...got this far to date: (machine embroidery is taking longtime...)






20 squares done, only 25 to go!

I also make handmade soap, the "good" kind, but haven't made a new batch in awhile, cuz sales are slow after Christmas until April. Taking a break from it. May ask for scent suggestions from y'all (in another thread).


----------



## roadfix

Thanks for the comments.  
The whole idea behind having a backyard observatory is  so that you will use the telescope more often as it is already set up, aligned, cooled to ambient temperature, and ready to observe.  Before, it was such a drag to haul the heavy telescope components outside and go through the whole set up ritual and wait for the scope to cool every time I wanted to observe.  And when you're done for the night, taking everything apart, and hauling everything back inside when you're practically half asleep.


----------



## babetoo

Aunt Bea said:


> Addie,
> 
> Your post made me smile!
> 
> Some folks do seem to spend all of their time putting up barriers while others spend time tearing them down or finding a way around them!





well i got new glasses just a year ago. already have trouble seeing with these ones. so guess surgery is in order. sometimes, we just have to face that we are getting older and that some things, just can't be done anymore.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Just finished this for my niece. She wanted it to be partially unfinished. Extra fine tip Sharpie on thick card stock.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Just finished this for my niece. She wanted it to be partially unfinished. Extra fine tip Sharpie on thick card stock.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13187



That is beautiful, Jess!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> That is beautiful, Jess!



Thank you.


----------



## babetoo

the picture is just lovely. would you come to my house and do a mural on one wall? then i can say , oh i knew her when. 

cut out my kitchen curtains today. or rather i ripped the fabric. i find i get a truer line than if i cut it. i have to admit i hate the measuring part. got another piece of fabric, to recover the seat of a white glider that is in my living room. so many projects so little time.


----------



## Chef Munky

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Just finished this for my niece. She wanted it to be partially unfinished. Extra fine tip Sharpie on thick card stock.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13187



That's a stunning picture. It's amazing what can be done with a sharpie. Do you do Calligraphy to?

I've taken that up in my spare time. What a lost art form.What is my problem with the_ G _? 

I remember receiving letters where people actually wrote it. Today's kids just don't have or feel the need to pick up a pen and write. Most can't do it. In my day, ( sounds old to say it like that ) We had to have perfect penmanship or fail that class. I was always busted for doodling.. " Munky!.. Detention!.. see me after class." I tried to explain it's art. That didn't fly with my english teacher.. Ahh well I tried. 

Munky.


----------



## Dawgluver

purple.alien.giraffe said:
			
		

> Just finished this for my niece. She wanted it to be partially unfinished. Extra fine tip Sharpie on thick card stock.



Lovely, Pag!


----------



## Soma

Still working on this February blahs quilt....got a tiny black border around main design. More to go..... don't really know what I'm doing, just learning as I go...


----------



## Dawgluver

Soma said:
			
		

> Still working on this February blahs quilt....got a tiny black border around main design. More to go..... don't really know what I'm doing, just learning as I go...



That is cool, Soma!  Great job!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Soma said:
			
		

> Still working on this February blahs quilt....got a tiny black border around main design. More to go..... don't really know what I'm doing, just learning as I go...



That's going to be so gorgeous when it's done.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Chef Munky said:
			
		

> That's a stunning picture. It's amazing what can be done with a sharpie. Do you do Calligraphy to?
> 
> I've taken that up in my spare time. What a lost art form.What is my problem with the G ?
> 
> I remember receiving letters where people actually wrote it. Today's kids just don't have or feel the need to pick up a pen and write. Most can't do it. In my day, ( sounds old to say it like that ) We had to have perfect penmanship or fail that class. I was always busted for doodling.. " Munky!.. Detention!.. see me after class." I tried to explain it's art. That didn't fly with my english teacher.. Ahh well I tried.
> 
> Munky.



I haven't had caligraphy pens and ink since high school. They are on my list of supplies I'd like to get.


----------



## babetoo

finished the kitchen café curtains. yesterday when i put them up, found the upper ruffle is to long. throws everything off. so tomorrow down it comes and will put in a deep hem. won't take long, just annoying. want to get started on covering the chair pad. patience is not one of my virtues.


----------



## Zhizara

You've been busy, Soma!  It's gorgeous.  Congratulations and pat on the back for your determination.  I'd be proud too!


----------



## Katie H

Beautiful, Soma.  You should come to Paducah, KY for the annual quilter's convention.  It's at the end of this month.  Waves of people from all over the world come for it.  It's quite an event and the quilts, well...breathtaking would be barely describing many of them.

As for me, today I finished making two silk flower arrangements.  One for the entry table near the front door.  The other for the dining room table.

I change the arrangements about 4 times of the year to coincide with the seasons.  These turned out really nice.

Started on an idea I have for an arrangement for one of the guest bedrooms.  The design hasn't bubbled to the top of my mind yet, but it's beginning to shape up.

I also need to come up with a nice arrangement for Glenn's mother who has just moved to an assisted living apartment.  She could use some softness and color in her decor.  I know how I want to begin, just haven't formulated what flowers I want to use.  Hers will be displayed year 'round, so I need to create something universal.

Her birthday's the end of this month and I want to have it done to give it to her for that occasion.


----------



## taxlady

Katie H said:


> Beautiful, Soma.  You should come to Paducah, KY for the annual quilter's convention.  It's at the end of this month.  Waves of people from all over the world come for it.  It's quite an event and the quilts, well...breathtaking would be barely describing many of them.
> 
> As for me, today I finished making two silk flower arrangements.  One for the entry table near the front door.  The other for the dining room table.
> 
> I change the arrangements about 4 times of the year to coincide with the seasons.  These turned out really nice.
> 
> Started on an idea I have for an arrangement for one of the guest bedrooms.  The design hasn't bubbled to the top of my mind yet, but it's beginning to shape up.
> 
> I also need to come up with a nice arrangement for Glenn's mother who has just moved to an assisted living apartment.  She could use some softness and color in her decor.  I know how I want to begin, just haven't formulated what flowers I want to use.  Hers will be displayed year 'round, so I need to create something universal.
> 
> Her birthday's the end of this month and I want to have it done to give it to her for that occasion.



I would love to see some pix of those flowers.


----------



## Katie H

taxlady said:


> I would love to see some pix of those flowers.




Thank you, taxlady.  I'll photograph them tomorrow and try to post them.

I really enjoy designing and making floral arrangements and it's nice, now, since I've retired.  I can make them for myself instead of for my clients.  I'm a retired interior designer and am really enjoying doing things without deadlines or having to cater to (sometimes) stubborn clients.

I've spent the last nearly 3 years decorating our home and I have barely made a dent, but that's because I'm going slowly and doing it all myself.  The window treatments are taking the longest because the arthritis in my hands makes some of the tasks difficult.  But...I'll get there.


----------



## Katie H

taxlady said:


> I would love to see some pix of those flowers.



These are for you, taxlady.  You were so kind to ask.  The first is by the back door for Easter, next same for front door, then last year's spring arrangement for the entryway table, fourth is this year's spring arrangement for the same table, fifth is the arrangement that sits on the vanity of the front bath and, finally, an arrangement that is on the sill of the master bath.  Enjoy.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Katie H said:
			
		

> These are for you, taxlady.  You were so kind to ask.  The first is by the back door for Easter, next same for front door, then last year's spring arrangement for the entryway table, fourth is this year's spring arrangement for the same table, fifth is the arrangement that sits on the vanity of the front bath and, finally, an arrangement that is on the sill of the master bath.  Enjoy.



Those are beautiful. I especially like the Easter arrangements and the arrangement for the front bath.


----------



## Rocklobster

I have started painting. I am using small 5x7 canvases and acrylic paints and brushes I buy at the Dollar Store. I have never done this before, and have no idea what I am doing, but it is fun.


----------



## Katie H

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Those are beautiful. I especially like the Easter arrangements and the arrangement for the front bath.



Thanks, pag.  I love playing with flowers.  The front bath arrangement has a bit of a history as it is made from a large portion of the flowers that were in an arrangement that the mods/staff sent me when Buck died.  That (huge) arrangement was one of the most beautiful I've ever seen and I saved all the salvageable parts of it as a keepsake.  Then, one day, I was rummaging around looking for something pretty to put in that (in the pic) container, I came across the pieces I'd saved.  It was as if they were meant to go together.

I always have something in the back and front door areas and especially make them fun during holidays for the grandchildren.


----------



## Zhizara

Just gorgeous, Janet!

Rock you've been hiding quite a talent.  Keep it up, you have a great sense of proportion and color.


----------



## Rocklobster

Zhizara said:


> Rock you've been hiding quite a talent.  Keep it up, you have a great sense of proportion and color.


Thanks! You're money is in the mail


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Rocklobster said:
			
		

> I have started painting. I am using small 5x7 canvases and acrylic paints. I have never done this before but it is fun.



Out of curiosity, are you drawing on the canvas first or painting directly? Are you using liquid acrylics or paste acrylics? What kinds of things are you painting? Do you draw or have other artistic experience? Are you taking a class or self teaching and are you using any books or web sites as guides?

Liquid acrylics and tempura (essentially "adult" poster paints) are tied as my least favorite paints to work with. They dry so quickly and often come out flakey, I have trouble getting a result that I like. Paste acrylics aren't as bad and I find them easier to blend and mix but they still dry very quickly. They also have the advantage of being easy to paint over so if you botch a section of your work, or even just decide that you don't like what you had planned, you get a do-over. 

I miss painting so much. I can't wait until we are ahead of the bills enough that I can start expanding my collection of art supplies to include paints and canvas again. I'm glad you're enjoying it. Paint a tree and think of me.  Also, if you're comfortable sharing, I'd love to see pictures of what you've created.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Katie H said:
			
		

> Thanks, pag.  I love playing with flowers.  The front bath arrangement has a bit of a history as it is made from a large portion of the flowers that were in an arrangement that the mods/staff sent me when Buck died.  That (huge) arrangement was one of the most beautiful I've ever seen and I saved all the salvageable parts of it as a keepsake.  Then, one day, I was rummaging around looking for something pretty to put in that (in the pic) container, I came across the pieces I'd saved.  It was as if they were meant to go together.
> 
> I always have something in the back and front door areas and especially make them fun during holidays for the grandchildren.



They look lovely together.


----------



## Rocklobster

Dear PAG,
I have never had a lesson or evenf tried it before I painted that red one. I just squirted different paints on and blended them together with a brush and then smudged it around using plastic wrap. Pretty technical, eh? I am not sure what type of paints they are. Like I said I pay a buck a bottle and some I get 8 tubes for a buck. So, there you have it. I will attempt to paint a tree for you. I am going to attempt to paint a picture of my brothers cabin and give it to him for his birthday. There are quite a few trees around it so I will have to get my Group of Seven face on...Tom Thompson anybody???


----------



## taxlady

Those are gorgeous Katie. How did you learn to do that?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Rocklobster said:
			
		

> Dear PAG,
> I have never had a lesson or evenf tried it before I painted that red one. I just squirted different paints on and blended them together with a brush and then smudged it around using plastic wrap. Pretty technical, eh? I am not sure what type of paints they are. Like I said I pay a buck a bottle and some I get 8 tubes for a buck. So, there you have it. I will attempt to paint a tree for you. I am going to attempt to paint a picture of my brothers cabin and give it to him for his birthday. There are quite a few trees around it so I will have to get my Group of Seven face on...Tom Thompson anybody???



Awesome! I love abstracts and the red one is very stricking. One of the great things about art is it doesn't have to be technical. If you are going to paint objects I would recommend doing a quick web search for beginner tutorials on shading and light, and beginner tutorials on perspective. You don't need them to figure out how to paint but they help and there are often useful tips and tricks in them. The most important thing though is to play and experiment, which is what you're already doing, and not "study" so much that it's no longer fun. Good luck with the log cabin painting, I hope it turns out beautifully. I'm excited to see what else you come up with (I love art at all levels!).


----------



## kadesma

Katie,
your flowerals are lovely. I've been wanting to make one for the dinning room table,  with lavenders and maybe a touch of purple.I have one in pale blues  and whites on a dresser in the living room. Have been tempted to change it.Just need to get eye #2 done then it's full steam ahead
kades


----------



## Katie H

taxlady said:


> Those are gorgeous Katie. How did you learn to do that?



I'm self-taught, but I'm a retired interior designer and some of my training helps.  Plus, for a favor for a friend who owned a florist shop, I helped design flowers for her for several weddings, Valentine's Day events, proms, etc.

I love unusual things and repurpose many things.  For example, the ornate iron stand that the front entry arrangements stand atop is a tabletop gazing ball stand.  I bought it because I loved the color and shape and figured I create a way to use it.  And I did.

You can't really see it too well, but the front door flowers are in a beautiful wrought iron garden hose holder.  Again, I saw it and brought it home with a future use in mind.  I had it on the lower third of my old screen door in my 1880's house before I moved to this house.  I've never been a "wreath person" and I look for alternative ways to decorate my front door.


----------



## Dawgluver

Katie H said:
			
		

> I'm self-taught, but I'm a retired interior designer and some of my training helps.  Plus, for a favor for a friend who owned a florist shop, I helped design flowers for her for several weddings, Valentine's Day events, proms, etc.
> 
> I love unusual things and repurpose many things.  For example, the ornate iron stand that the front entry arrangements stand atop is a tabletop gazing ball stand.  I bought it because I loved the color and shape and figured I create a way to use it.  And I did.
> 
> You can't really see it too well, but the front door flowers are in a beautiful wrought iron garden hose holder.  Again, I saw it and brought it home with a future use in mind.  I had it on the lower third of my old screen door in my 1880's house before I moved to this house.  I've never been a "wreath person" and I look for alternative ways to decorate my front door.



Beautiful, Katie!

Rock, am liking the paintings!


----------



## babetoo

fixed the seat for the chair. going to make a small pillow just for fun..then no sewing for at last a week. just need a break.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

So, I have this thing for drawing trees. They're relatively quick and easy to draw so they're good doodle material when I'm bored. I also have a couple "paint" apps on my phone. So combine various times when I've been bored and only had my phone for amusement and my love of doodling trees and you get these.






























They're just quick, doodley sketchy things but they serve to illustrate my obssesion.


----------



## Dawgluver

purple.alien.giraffe said:
			
		

> So, I have this thing for drawing trees. They're relatively quick and easy to draw so they're good doodle material when I'm bored. I also have a couple "paint" apps on my phone. So combine various times when I've been bored and only had my phone for amusement and my love of doodling trees and you get these.
> 
> They're just quick, doodley sketchy things but they serve to illustrate my obssesion.



Very cool, Pag!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Very cool, Pag!



Thanks!

Here are some of the various "brushes" availavle in the programs.








The programs actually give you some cool stuff to work with. You just have to be willing to let go of a certain amount of control and not be overly worried about precission. A lot of the brushes have some sort of randomness to them that you have to work with. It keeps things interesting and I find it a fun little challange to figure out how to maipulate that randomness to my advantage.


----------



## Dawgluver

purple.alien.giraffe said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> Here are some of the various "brushes" availavle in the programs.
> 
> The programs actually give you some cool stuff to work with. You just have to be willing to let go of a certain amount of control and not be overly worried about precission. A lot of the brushes have some sort of randomness to them that you have to work with. It keeps things interesting and I find it a fun little challange to figure out how to maipulate that randomness to my advantage.



I have several drawing apps for iPad,  you are inspiring me!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> So, I have this thing for drawing trees. They're relatively quick and easy to draw so they're good doodle material when I'm bored. I also have a couple "paint" apps on my phone. So combine various times when I've been bored and only had my phone for amusement and my love of doodling trees and you get these.
> 
> They're just quick, doodley sketchy things but they serve to illustrate my obssesion.



Very nice, PAG!  I love them!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Thanks PF.


----------



## Zhizara

I had my eye on a pretty set of sheet for a while.  Today while at Walmart I found one set of these sheets on the clearance table.  For $13 I got a set of double sheets and pillow cases that match my color scheme.

I'll be making a set of cafe curtains to cover the lower part of my picture window.  All I need now will be a tension rod to fit.  Plus, I'll have plenty of that pretty fabric left over to play with.


----------



## Katie H

I don't know.  I feel like a kid in a toy store.  We learned a few days ago that there'll be a second grandchild born into our family this year and I'm almost getting the shakes trying to figure out what and how many things to make for our new arrivals.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> I had my eye on a pretty set of sheet for a while.  Today while at Walmart I found one set of these sheets on the clearance table.  For $13 I got a set of double sheets and pillow cases that match my color scheme.
> 
> I'll be making a set of cafe curtains to cover the lower part of my picture window.  All I need now will be a tension rod to fit.  Plus, I'll have plenty of that pretty fabric left over to play with.



I love making curtains out of bed sheets.  It's so much cheaper than buying curtains ready made.  I bought lace panels once and tacked them to lavender twin sheets, they were so nice in the guest room/office I had.


----------



## Zhizara

Sheets are so pretty and cheap too!  

Walmart recently re-introduced a fabric department.  Extremely expensive, very little selection.  Ackkkkk!

I miss the old fabric departments where they used to have sports teams cotton available.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> I don't know. I feel like a kid in a toy store. We learned a few days ago that there'll be a second grandchild born into our family this year and I'm almost getting the shakes trying to figure out what and how many things to make for our new arrivals.


 
Just remember Katie H not to work those fingers into pain. It can take the joy out of the making.


----------



## Zhizara

+1


----------



## Rocklobster

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> So, I have this thing for drawing trees. They're relatively quick and easy to draw so they're good doodle material when I'm bored. I also have a couple "paint" apps on my phone. So combine various times when I've been bored and only had my phone for amusement and my love of doodling trees and you get these.
> 
> 
> 
> .



I am going to attempt to paint some spruce trees over the next couple of days. I am painting a picture of my brothers cabin for fun. I have never done it before. I have checked out a few demonstrations on youtube.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Rocklobster said:
			
		

> I am going to attempt to paint some spruce trees over the next couple of days. I am painting a picture of my brothers cabin for fun. I have never done it before. I have checked out a few demonstrations on youtube.



Awesome. Have fun!


----------



## Chef Munky

My kids spoiled me rotten on my B-day. I've been enjoying learning Calligraphy. Watching you tube videos on some demonstrations was just a tease. Not enough info. So the guys set me up good. I home schooled my kids. Though I didn't use this particular book (Spencerian Penmanship) when I was teaching them cursive writing I'm glad I had it with the Eclectric Reader Sets. Yes it's an oldy but goodie collection. The Penmanship book is the revised edition. It doesn't include the full Capital letter section, but it's still been extremely useful.

So they picked out a few books that I wanted. A beautiful Quill pen set, Inks & paper. One book in particular the images on Amazon doesn't do it any justice. It's a stunner Amazon.com: Ornate Pictorial Calligraphy: Instructions and Over 150 Examples (Lettering, Calligraphy, Typography) (9780486219578): E. A. Lupfer: Books



The Nibs are calling.. Time to get back to practicing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cool Munky!  You raised some great boys, very thoughtful.


----------



## babetoo

did my favorite thing yesterday shopping. knick knack for my new living room look. the yellow wall is just stunning, i finished new seat and pillow cover for small glider. finished the kitchen curtains. 

so i bought two wall hanging for the living room . one is metal and quite striking., the picture is on canvas, lots of lovely yellows, reds, and the back ground is dark blue. should really look good on yellow wall. pretty new candles. and a great yellow and orangey glass piece. now just need to do something new on the bench i have and i will be a happy camper.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sounds very pretty, Babe!


----------



## Chef Munky

*Opinions On This Sewing Machine?*

I've been looking on Amazon for an easy to use machine. Can you believe I'm even thinking about buying one in the first place? 
See what you guys have started? Happy now? 

This is the one I'm leaning towards. Amazon.com: Brother CS6000i Sew Advance Sew Affordable 60-Stitch Computerized Free-Arm Sewing Machine: Arts, Crafts & Sewing

They do have 2 others a 25 stitch & a 10 stitch. I don't want to pay more than $150-200.00 limit. Is this one alright or should I be looking at the Singers? The 10-25 seems a little limited. I don't plan on keeping things minimal. This one seems idiot proof. Right up my alley.

I need a machine that can handle Khaki, Denim, Satin, Polyester materials. 

Thank you

Munky.


----------



## babetoo

have two small projects in the works. a really cute pillow. little houses appliquéd on it. got wallies so will be putting those up as well.


----------



## taxlady

What are wallies?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> I've been looking on Amazon for an easy to use machine. Can you believe I'm even thinking about buying one in the first place?
> See what you guys have started? Happy now?
> 
> This is the one I'm leaning towards. Amazon.com: Brother CS6000i Sew Advance Sew Affordable 60-Stitch Computerized Free-Arm Sewing Machine: Arts, Crafts & Sewing
> 
> They do have 2 others a 25 stitch & a 10 stitch. I don't want to pay more than $150-200.00 limit. Is this one alright or should I be looking at the Singers? The 10-25 seems a little limited. I don't plan on keeping things minimal. This one seems idiot proof. Right up my alley.
> 
> I need a machine that can handle Khaki, Denim, Satin, Polyester materials.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Munky.



Very nice, if you like that kind of thing...   I've been trying to get rid of mine.


----------



## Chef Munky

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Very nice, if you like that kind of thing...   I've been trying to get rid of mine.



Send it on over.. 

I'm working on refurnishing a sewing cabinet. It was my MIL's. My SIL's are NOT to know that I have it. I rescued it, technically it's mine.

Yesterday I had stripped it down. Removed the top. It had been in storage in my MIL's garage and had some water damage that left the tops on both sides warped and moldy. Underneath the tops is a corkboard/ pressed wood? That will be replaced with paneling. It's been sanded down, rough edges smoothed out. Just waiting to be re stained a different color. The drawers will be done and sanded today.

This cabinet is an oldy. I've only been able to find one picture of it. Made in the 1960's. It's a Sears and Roebuck Tri Fold Sewing Cabinet. The sewing machinge mounts on the inside, you fold it down and close the lid when it's not in use.

The problem I'm having now is 1, What is that box for that's mounted on the inside with some kind of connecting cord for? It also has some kind of metal lever that's attached to it.The original machine and bench are gone. Who knows where or who has them.

Here's the pic. What you see is what you get. No way to enlarge it. I've got the part # for the table.
That box really has me stumped. Wondering if it really needs to kept or tossed. I'm modifying the table for my machine. People who have favorited ON SALE Sears-Roebuck Trifold Sewing Cabinet by swampfoxvintageco - Etsy

If anyone knows. Would you please let me know.
Thank you.

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I did use the machine to hew Shrek's denim work pants. Sewed some flannel to make a cushion for the kat karrier.  Then I lost interest again and don't plan on sewing again.

Nice sewing table, though!  Be really nice if you get it set up for your machine.  I think the box was for the motor for the machine that came with it.  For the machine to swing down, they made a compartment for the motor so the machine was not too heavy.  Back in the days when they were made of cast metal, not plastic.


----------



## Addie

That metal thing that is hanging down is the knee pressure that makes the machine run. You use your knee instead of a foot pedal. The wire is what connects the knee pressure to the motor. Google Kenmore sewing machine. They may have the instruction booklet. Or call the nearest Sears parts store. They could help you.


----------



## Chef Munky

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I did use the machine to hew Shrek's denim work pants. Sewed some flannel to make a cushion for the kat karrier.  Then I lost interest again and don't plan on sewing again.
> 
> Nice sewing table, though!  Be really nice if you get it set up for your machine.  I think the box was for the motor for the machine that came with it.  For the machine to swing down, they made a compartment for the motor so the machine was not too heavy.  Back in the days when they were made of cast metal, not plastic.



I haven't bought that machine yet. Probably tonight.
My husband did say his Mother did have the old Singer Machine. It was black cast metal.

The one I'm looking at is light. It's mounting it that might be an issue. If I need to keep that part I will.
I just don't trust it though. It's been exposed to moisture. Planning on keeping it's vintage handles. Those are sharp looking, you don't see them often. Most cabinets are painted over... I'm planning on restoring it to it's original state as possible.

Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> That metal thing that is hanging down is the knee pressure that makes the machine run. You use your knee instead of a foot pedal. The wire is what connects the knee pressure to the motor. Google Kenmore sewing machine. They may have the instruction booklet. Or call the nearest Sears parts store. They could help you.



Unfortunately our Sears has closed down.
I'll get some pics up later today to show that box. Cabinets stage now. They are all connected together.. HUH? 

Thank you

Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky

You were right Addie... Go ahead and say it. " Told ya so Munk"!   It said " Mercury Electric MFG CORP 801 KNEE"
Just didn't see it at the time. Any closer and it could have bit me. 

Here's some pics, just finished sanding down the drawers.
Mind ya, it's not even close to being finished. It's kinda shy all nekkid like that. 














Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> You were right Addie... Go ahead and say it. " Told ya so Munk"!   It said " Mercury Electric MFG CORP 801 KNEE"
> Just didn't see it at the time. Any closer and it could have bit me.
> 
> Here's some pics, just finished sanding down the drawers.
> Mind ya, it's not even close to being finished. It's kinda shy all nekkid like that.  Munky.



Looks great so far!  What finish, Walnut or Cherry?


----------



## Chef Munky

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Looks great so far!  What finish, Walnut or Cherry?



Thankies, it's been some work.
Probably Walnut.. It's going in my room. All the furniture is dark. Might look pretty good with the cream carpeting. It's not going to be painted that's for sure..


----------



## babetoo

go to wallies .com to hard to explain.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> You were right Addie... Go ahead and say it. " Told ya so Munk"!  It said " Mercury Electric MFG CORP 801 KNEE"
> Just didn't see it at the time. Any closer and it could have bit me.
> 
> Here's some pics, just finished sanding down the drawers.
> Mind ya, it's not even close to being finished. It's kinda shy all nekkid like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Munky.


 
I never do an "I told ya so!" The only reason I know is because I grew up with Kenmore sewing machines. Learn to sew on one in school, mother had one, and so did I. I ended up having to give mine up. It was solid metal and got too heavy for me to lift it out of the case. What I would love to have is a treadle sewing machine. There is a rhythm to using one of them. I recently gave my portable sewing machine to my son. He can do all the family sewing now. All Kenmore cabinet sewing machines I have ever seen had the knee pressure foot. I like it. I think it is easier to use than the foot one. 

You are doing a great job with the sanding.


----------



## Chef Munky

Stepped in it this time. What have I done? 

Went ahead and bought that sewing machine. Let's just say it's been interesting tinkering around with it. It's purdy.

The cabinet is almost ready for the stain. Picked out Red Mahogany. It's been a lot of work getting it back into shape. More then I had thought of originally. Were taking the tops off, then I'll probably go with if I can find the style, Black marbled Ivory type veneer. Hoping it won't look too tacky with the handles. It looks ok in my mind. It's reality that has me wondering if it's going to cause me to have a seizure!  J/K.

The inside shelf will have to be redone to accommodate the machine. It's ok, Home Depot is my friend 


Munky.


----------



## Addie

So we want to see pics of the finished product.


----------



## Somebunny

Munky, not sure If you can hook up the new machine to the knee pressure control, but if you can I think you will really like it.  I learned to sew with one, but when my first husband bought me my own machine for my 21st birthday it came with the foot pedal which I have been using until I inherited my grandmother's 1940's vintage Singer  with the knee pressure lever, I much prefer sewing with it, I seem to have better control and believe it or not this vintage machine does a better job than my 1975 JC Penney machine.  I also have my mother-in-law's treadle machine which is still in working order and a Serger that I bought in the late 80's (to make figure skating costumes for my daughter).  I think I am due for a more modern machine, but don't want to get rid of any of my oldies.  ;-)
Good luck with your project, I think the cabinet will look great and am looking forward to seeing the finished pics.


----------



## Addie

I love the old treadle machines. She should be able to hook up the knee pressure bar. I know that many moons ago, you could unplug the foot pressure and plug in a knee bar. But hopefully, the new machines will let you do that also. On my portable one, the foot pressure was a plug in. Sometimes it is wired to the inside. Then you have a problem.


----------



## kadesma

Chef Munky said:


> Stepped in it this time. What have I done?
> 
> Went ahead and bought that sewing machine. Let's just say it's been interesting tinkering around with it. It's purdy.
> 
> The cabinet is almost ready for the stain. Picked out Red Mahogany. It's been a lot of work getting it back into shape. More then I had thought of originally. Were taking the tops off, then I'll probably go with if I can find the style, Black marbled Ivory type veneer. Hoping it won't look too tacky with the handles. It looks ok in my mind. It's reality that has me wondering if it's going to cause me to have a seizure!  J/K.
> 
> The inside shelf will have to be redone to accommodate the machine. It's ok, Home Depot is my friend
> 
> 
> Munky.


Wish I'd had someone like you around when I redid our bedroom furniture. I did a French finish on it and it's still alive after 10 years. I still love it but don't think I'd do it again. Pneumonia is not for me any more and that's what happens after removing all that goop that was on the furniture. YUK. 
Please post some pictures of you handy work. I'm dying to see what you've done.
kades


----------



## kadesma

Addie said:


> So we want to see pics of the finished product.


Addie,
going hunting for a plastic embroidery kit to do. It sounds like fun and I've kiddo's woh love this kind of thing. Thanks for the heads up.
kaades


----------



## CWS4322

This is not a big-box store floor. First you start with the birch logs. Then you haul them into the sawmill shed and cut them into boards. Then you haul the boards to the loft in the barn, stack them, and let them dry for a year. Then you haul them down and bring the home to prepare them to be tongue and groove flooring. Then you install the boards. Then you sand them with a belt sander--where I'm at right now. I think the floor is lovely. It is lighter (blonder) than the pic shows, I took this at night. Definitely not your big-box store floor. A 3-yr. project, but I gotta say, I love it! I can't wait to get the finish on it (just varnish--no stain). (Patience is virtue, virtue is grace, and Grace is a little girl who never washed her face--I'm so impatient to have this finally done...it'll probably be 2 more weeks!!! Gotta tend the chickens, weed the garden, and converse on DC--I can't spend all my time finalizing the finish!).


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> This is not a big-box store floor. First you start with the birch logs. Then you haul them into the sawmill shed and cut them into boards. Then you haul the boards to the loft in the barn, stack them, and let them dry for a year. Then you haul them down and bring the home to prepare them to be tongue and groove flooring. Then you install the boards. Then you sand them with a belt sander--where I'm at right now. I think the floor is lovely. It is lighter (blonder) than the pic shows, I took this at night. Definitely not your big-box store floor. A 3-yr. project, but I gotta say, I love it! I can't wait to get the finish on it (just varnish--no stain).


That's gorgeous!

I hope you meant you were going to finish it with polyurethane, not old fashioned varnish.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> That's gorgeous!
> 
> I hope you meant you were going to finish it with polyurethane, not old fashioned varnish.


I always call it varnish--but it isn't (like calling no-wax floor linoleum--habit).  It is polyurethane. I am not staining it--it is going to be natural under that. Same as the other two floors (elm and hard maple that were done in the last couple of years). I just love the birch--it is my favorite.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is beautiful CWS!  Dad did an oak floor once, used linseed oil on it.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That is beautiful CWS!  Dad did an oak floor once, used linseed oil on it.


Thanks--it is definitely a labor of love and not s/thing to undertake if one can't wait for the end result. I'd love to rub it with Danish oil, but with a dog...not very durable. I do hand rub a coat of beeswax on the finish after the last coat, gives it a mellow look. The maple floor was nice, but once I rubbed it, it was amazing. I just don't like all the dust in the house...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Thanks--it is definitely a labor of love and not s/thing to undertake if one can't wait for the end result. I'd love to rub it with Danish oil, but with a dog...not very durable. I do hand rub a coat of beeswax on the finish after the last coat, gives it a mellow look. The maple floor was nice, but once I rubbed it, it was amazing. I just don't like all the dust in the house...



I'd rather dust mop than vacuum any day!  I'm trying to talk the landlord into removing the carpet and putting in flooring.


----------



## Addie

Definitely a job for patience. You would have made a great pioneer wife. Sounds like DH is a definite keeper. The floor looks beautiful. My son could use you for his contracting jobs.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Definitely a job for patience. You would have made a great pioneer wife. Sounds like DH is a definite keeper. The floor looks beautiful. My son could use you for his contracting jobs.


I do drywall, too, Addie.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'd rather dust mop than vacuum any day!  I'm trying to talk the landlord into removing the carpet and putting in flooring.


The argument is that hardwood floors (or laminate, but I hate laminate, the dogs' nails click-click-click on it and sr. dogs, IME, have a harder time getting up off of laminate than they do off hardwood) don't retain odor, don't have to be steam cleaned between tenants, can be refinished (well, preferably if the hardwood is 3/4 inch, which is what mine is) several times and it takes abuse. I don't know about the engineered hardwood, I have the "old-fashioned" kind. My mom had a floor buffer for her hardwood floors, but I don't find that is necessary. There is a cost savings for the landlord--no hiring carpet cleaning companies, no odor retention, and it should last 30-40 years and still be in good shape. Not a lot of carpets can last that long. Good luck. I'd argue the case! I do use my Shark Steam and Vac, but that is not the same as cleaning a carpet.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm a yard sale junkie--Saturdays mean yard sales--never know what you might need. So today, I ended up picking up a bunch (about 10) bamboo placemats for $1. Now, they are green or red. I have some "boxes" that are made out of similar stuff--have a zipper in the bottom, yadda, yadda, yadda. But neither green nor red are my colors. So--I happened to have a can of PURPLE spray paint. I thought I'd spray paint four of them and make the pattern for those "boxes..." Oops. Decided I liked them for placemats and used some of the fabric I was going to use for lining for napkins (not the greatest pic--I'm tired, going to bed) BUT with my white dishes and the refinished table, the placemats and napkins look really nice:


----------



## Kylie1969

They look brilliant CWS 

We too enjoy Saturday morning garage sales, you just never know what you will find


----------



## CWS4322

Kylie1969 said:


> They look brilliant CWS
> 
> We too enjoy Saturday morning garage sales, you just never know what you will find


No kidding--I am also a farm auction junkie. I'm really happy with how the mats turned out. I also spray painted a hideous pink lamp I got for 50 cents...only it is not purple--I spray painted it white and then sprayed water on it and then spray painted lavender on it--turned out really cool. I gotta stop watching the Curbside show! That's why I have sooo many projects--but I did this one today--I have 4 new placemats and 4 napkins, and still have to make the boxes/baskets...trying to figure out what to do for the napkin rings.........


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds like you have done a superb job on the old lamp...bet it looks brilliant!

I find garage sales exciting, trying to find a really good bargain or 2!

My mum is also addicted to them, she goes out every weekend come rain or shine


----------



## CWS4322

Kylie1969 said:


> Sounds like you have done a superb job on the old lamp...bet it looks brilliant!
> 
> I find garage sales exciting, trying to find a really good bargain or 2!
> 
> My mum is also addicted to them, she goes out every weekend come rain or shine


The lamp does look really nice..(okay--that is my opinion, it was really ugly in pink). I am too cheap. I can't buy something new if I can recycle/re-purpose something I have on hand. 
I'm bad that way.  didn't take a before pic--but it was pink and the shade was pink. I'll probably go and get a white shade for it, but it is way too hot to go shopping.


----------



## Kylie1969

That looks fabulous CWS...it really does!

I love the shade of blue you have chosen and the effect you have done on the base...well done


----------



## Somebunny

Just wanted to show off the " Princess Castle play tent that I made for my granddaughters for Christmas.  Finally got to see them as they were all sick with Norovirus  over the holidays.




In our basement



In the girl's playroom being loved!


----------



## taxlady

Somebunny said:


> Just wanted to show off the " Princess Castle play tent that I made for my granddaughters for Christmas.  Finally got to see them as they were all sick with Norovirus  over the holidays.
> ...


Very cool and good job. Did you have a pattern or did you just make it up yourself?


----------



## Somebunny

Thanks Taxlady, I looked at a tutorial online , I used her method for figuring out how to do the top, the rest I just "winged" by looking at pictures of store bought ones, the tutorial featured a nice but very simple tent , I wanted this one to be a little more "snazzy"


----------



## taxlady

Somebunny said:


> Thanks Taxlady, I looked at a tutorial online , I used her method for figuring out how to do the top, the rest I just "winged" by looking at pictures of store bought ones, the tutorial featured a nice but very simple tent , I wanted this one to be a little more "snazzy"


Well, you certainly got snazzy.  Very creative.


----------



## taxlady

Oh, and I like the little pockets on the inside wall.


----------



## Somebunny

DD and I are hoping that it will grow with them and become a "reading nook" the pockets are great for tucking books into.  Thanks so much for the praise.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is a wonderful play castle.  Good job!  I wish I had that when I was little!  Who am I kidding, that would be perfect for now...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That is a wonderful play castle.  Good job!  I wish I had that when I was little!  Who am I kidding, that would be perfect for now...


I think we need one for the coffee klatch.


----------



## Somebunny

Lol!  I think you should have one too Fi!  Every "princess" needs a castle!


----------



## Zhizara

Very, very impressive, somebunny!  Lucky girls.


----------



## Kathleen

Awesome castle and adorable children.  I bet they will love it for years to come!!!


----------



## Somebunny

Thanks ladies!


----------



## babetoo

not really making any thing. just getting supplies together so i can paint a book case. then some of teddie collection will have a new colorful home. covering a bench cushion soon. i made a bad choice and just need to cover it up


----------



## Zhizara

I've been piddling around, making a few accessory pillows.  One I'm quite proud of:

I had bought a set of sheets because I liked the fabric and for $12 I got a lot of it.

I had made a set of cafe curtains, and decided not to use them because I like to keep plants on the sill and didn't want to have to move them.  

I also had rolled a pillow and pinned it as a back support.  The already hemmed cafe curtain was just the right width for a bolster, so I sewed a piece to fit, and used the hems to thread some elastic through, tied them tight around the ends of the pillow and tucked the ends inside.  It looks very professional and works like a charm to support my back when I sit in that chair.


----------



## medtran49

Wow, I can't believe nobody has posted to this thread in over 3 years.  Did we all stop crafting?  

I've done a few things, just never posted pics I guess.  Did this Dimensions Blow Bubbles Cross Stitch Kit 6987 - 123Stitch.com for a GDD.  She loves dolpins and was having a bit of a difficult time (had just turned 13).  

Did this https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/192263467/ponies-are-for-wimps-cross-stitch for the other one.  Changed the hair color to brown and the flowers to blue (her favorite color).  Obviously, she's a tomboy and tackles everything at full throttle.  

I just finished this for the DD, who is a SuperWhoLok fan (Supernatural, Dr. Who, and Loki for those not in the "know").  When I was discussing with GD what she wanted to cross stitch for her mom, she rattled that off and I was like whhaatt?  GD chose to do an Egyptian themed one for her mom, has Bastet and lotus flowers on it, but she's still working on hers.  I charted them both. 







I'm also working on a petit point project for a dollhouse (if I ever get around to getting it made), a Herez rug.  Heriz - $45.00 : Frances Peterson Petitpoint, Miniature Petitpoint Patterns for Dollhouses  It's really slow going given the 42 stitches per square inch and the fact that I can tell my eyes are getting older as I can't stitch that small for very long.


----------



## medtran49

reposting my pic as apparently it cannot be seen by some.  Oh and the design from left to right is Loki, The Silence (Dr. Who, and one of DD's favs), a devil's trap ) Supernatural, Dr. Who's TARDIS, and obviously Sherlock's classic silhouette.


----------



## Addie

medtran49 said:


> reposting my pic as apparently it cannot be seen by some.  Oh and the design from left to right is Loki, The Silence (Dr. Who, and one of DD's favs), a devil's trap ) Supernatural, Dr. Who's TARDIS, and obviously Sherlock's classic silhouette.



No Munky, There are still some of us with needles or crochet hooks in hand. 

Gee medtran, I have always wanted to learn counted cross stitch. But instead I am always busy working on items for my daughter's home. She keeps finding patterns she likes or tells me what she is looking for in the stamped embroidery department. I have to keep her out of the A.C. Moore store. I am happy that she appreciates my work, but give me a break daughter! 

She has a very large dining room table. I have in the past made her two tablecloths with 10 matching napkins. One was for Christmas that was a coverall and the other was a very complicated wide edge one that was done entirely in French Knots. Right now I am working on scarf for her dresser with matching small ones for the lamps. 

I have only taken pictures of one item I ever did. It took me over a year to finish. It was an item from Dimensions of a Victorian house with all the shadows. In the front of the house was a blank sign. I assumed it was for the date made. But I had just lost my sister and made the sign to read, "Lorrie's B&B.


----------



## medtran49

I haven't done printed embroidery, cross stitch in years. Last thing I probably did was a red tablecloth with poinsettas and matching napkins. It was a tablecloth for a table big enough for 8, maybe 10. It was for my mother. She gave it back to me before she passed. Don't know what I'll do with it as I don't have a table that big and neither does DD, besides that not really being her taste. Don't want to throw it away after all the time put into it though so I guess I'll keep it for now. 

If you can cross stitch, you can do counted, it's just a little more involved since you have to go back and forth between the pattern and your fabric, and do the counting.  

The petit point takes forever to do. I think I spent about a year and a-half on my Cluny tapestry reproduction. I have a feeling the Heriz rug I'm working on will take that long if not longer, as one of the reasons I got the Cluny finished was when I had to have emergency surgery and spent several days in the hospital beforehand, then after and a couple of weeks recuperating before I was allowed to go back to work. I worked on the petit point *a lot* during that time. I worked on the rug last night for about an hour and a-half and maybe got 1/2 sq inch done.


----------



## erehweslefox

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipO0j4DnZ1eiC3IYDIZcQhuGV5e8DqPg6l-qQtAn

I like an art journal. I also work on my camping stuff. 

TBS


----------



## medtran49

medtran49 said:


> The petit point takes forever to do. I think I spent about a year and a-half on my Cluny tapestry reproduction. I have a feeling the Heriz rug I'm working on will take that long if not longer, as one of the reasons I got the Cluny finished was when I had to have emergency surgery and spent several days in the hospital beforehand, then after and a couple of weeks recuperating before I was allowed to go back to work. I worked on the petit point *a lot* during that time. I worked on the rug last night for about an hour and a-half and maybe got 1/2 sq inch done.


 
I miswrote earlier.  It's 42 stitches equals 1 inch linear.  So there are 1,764 stitches per square inch.  I doubt I even got 1/2 square inch done thinking about it.  You stitch blocks of the same color, starting with the light colors and progressing through to the darkest, so it's really hard to figure out how much you've done square inch wise.


----------



## medtran49

erehweslefox said:


> https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipO0j4DnZ1eiC3IYDIZcQhuGV5e8DqPg6l-qQtAn
> 
> I like an art journal. I also work on my camping stuff.
> 
> TBS


 
Your link goes to a sign in page for Google accounts.  Is it a public album?


----------



## medtran49

I decided to do a small petitpoint project that I intend to give as a gift.  Took me a while to get started on it, but I finally did about 10 days ago and have finished the design, now just need to fill in the background.  It will either be a picture or a pillow depending on the recipient's choice.  It's a surprise for the person.  

The "sparkles" are flash back from the camera flash.


----------



## Dawgluver

That's really pretty, med.


----------



## Cheryl J

How pretty, medtran!


----------



## taxlady

That really is pretty, but OMG, those are tiny stitches.


----------



## medtran49

Thanks ladies.  I thought it was a pretty design.  There are either 40 or 42 stitches per linear inch, which equals out to a bit over 1700 per square inch for the 42.  I forgot what count of silk gauze I bought.


----------



## Addie

Two Christmas's ago, Poo bought me a nice comfortable chair to sit in so I could do my sewing while watching TV. I even bought a swing arm floor lamp so it would shine down on my work. Before I could even get to really enjoy it, Pirate showed up at my door. And here he is still. I have yet to take out my needlework. And he has yet to give up the chair and stand all the time. 

This is a studio apartment. It is one of the bigger ones. But it is a studio nonetheless. There simply isn't room for another big piece of furniture. But I just got a light at the end on the tunnel. Pirate has found out he is sixth on the list for his own housing. Hopefully he will be gone by Spring. By then I will definitely need a new chair. But that is fine with me. As long as I know he has moved out. And then I can get back to my needlework.


----------



## Flour

I couldn't look at everyones side jobs, but I did make it through about half the posts. Everyone is so brilliant, loved all the pictures! I was re-creating all things that needed to be done prior to the 1600's, then lost all my equipment (Medtran- loved your unicorn piece-I was tempted to paint one of the unicorn tapestries on the floor cloth of my medieval tent, but such a huge job, never got to it yet). 
Slowly starting back up side jobs. My shrinky dink sheets made it through the fire, so I was making keychains and ornaments; beard balm, bath soak, block carving; next up will be making a new (simple) quilt, and possibly calligraphy since someone gave me supplies  
So old recreations I use to do were simple clothing, turnshoes, soap, dental powder, lip and skin balm, pewter casting, blacksmith, chronicler, seasoning mixes, mead, beer, jewelry, weaved cord and trim, games, veil pins, embroidery, blackwork, and possibly a handful of stuff I cannot even think of atm. 
My main thing has been cooking, though, I had written a couple cookbooks, mainly for personal use, and I need to make another book specifically for my husband (homemade rice-a-roni, goulash, beard oil).


----------



## medtran49

Flour said:


> I couldn't look at everyones side jobs, but I did make it through about half the posts. Everyone is so brilliant, loved all the pictures! I was re-creating all things that needed to be done prior to the 1600's, then lost all my equipment (*Medtran- loved your unicorn piece-I was tempted to paint one of the unicorn tapestries on the floor cloth of my medieval tent, but such a huge job, n*ever got to it yet).
> Slowly starting back up side jobs. My shrinky dink sheets made it through the fire, so I was making keychains and ornaments; beard balm, bath soak, block carving; next up will be making a new (simple) quilt, and possibly calligraphy since someone gave me supplies
> So old recreations I use to do were simple clothing, turnshoes, soap, dental powder, lip and skin balm, pewter casting, blacksmith, chronicler, seasoning mixes, mead, beer, jewelry, weaved cord and trim, games, veil pins, embroidery, blackwork, and possibly a handful of stuff I cannot even think of atm.
> My main thing has been cooking, though, I had written a couple cookbooks, mainly for personal use, and I need to make another book specifically for my husband (homemade rice-a-roni, goulash, beard oil).


 
Thank you.  i've got charts for the rest of the Cluny's for full-size needlepoint but they'll have to be revised a bit for petitpoint (too much detail for conversion from full-size to petitpoint).  They'll be a someday project if my eyes hold out.  

I used to love to do calligraphy.  Did an art project once writing out one of the Norse myths and illustrating with pen and ink also.  That was a job.


----------



## GotGarlic

Flour said:


> I couldn't look at everyones side jobs, but I did make it through about half the posts. Everyone is so brilliant, loved all the pictures! I was re-creating all things that needed to be done prior to the 1600's, then lost all my equipment (Medtran- loved your unicorn piece-I was tempted to paint one of the unicorn tapestries on the floor cloth of my medieval tent, but such a huge job, never got to it yet).
> Slowly starting back up side jobs. My shrinky dink sheets made it through the fire, so I was making keychains and ornaments; beard balm, bath soak, block carving; next up will be making a new (simple) quilt, and possibly calligraphy since someone gave me supplies
> So old recreations I use to do were simple clothing, turnshoes, soap, dental powder, lip and skin balm, pewter casting, blacksmith, chronicler, seasoning mixes, mead, beer, jewelry, weaved cord and trim, games, veil pins, embroidery, blackwork, and possibly a handful of stuff I cannot even think of atm.
> My main thing has been cooking, though, I had written a couple cookbooks, mainly for personal use, and I need to make another book specifically for my husband (homemade rice-a-roni, goulash, beard oil).



Wow. That's impressive  I have some wax from our beehives we started last spring and I want to make candles with it. Still researching


----------



## medtran49

Stitching is all finished.  Now to get an answer on whether it will be a pillow or framed.  In real life size, it would be about a 15" square.


----------



## Addie

medtran49 said:


> Stitching is all finished.  Now to get an answer on whether it will be a pillow or framed.  In real life size, it would be about a 15" square.



I vote for the picture. A pillow gets tossed around and dirty sooner. At least behind the glass of a frame, it will be protected. 

Beautiful work. Protect it with a glass picture frame and matting. A light pink double edge mat inside an off white outside frame. 

I did that with a picture of a Victorian house and it is hanging in my daughter's bedroom where she can see it first thing in the morning.


----------



## medtran49

Addie, did you look at the size?  That's part of a regular 12-inch ruler underneath.  It's actually just over 1-1/4 inches square.  When I wrote "in real life" that meant the size it would be if it wasn't a miniature meant for a dollhouse or roombox.  There are 44 stitches to an inch.  It won't be actually used for anything other than to look pretty, but thanks for the beautiful comment.  I think it's really pretty too and I hope the recipient likes their surprise.


----------



## Addie

medtran49 said:


> Addie, did you look at the size?  That's part of a regular 12-inch ruler underneath.  It's actually just over 1-1/4 inches square.  When I wrote "in real life" that meant the size it would be if it wasn't a miniature meant for a dollhouse or roombox.  There are 44 stitches to an inch.  It won't be actually used for anything other than to look pretty, but thanks for the beautiful comment.  I think it's really pretty too and I hope the recipient likes their surprise.



Gottcha! When it comes to numbers, my mind goes totally blank. If you had it starting at the one on the ruler, I would have realized the true size. Maybe.

Pirate and I have an unspoken agreement. I will do all his spelling and he does all my math. I got the better of that deal. He at least attempts to spell a word before he asks for help. My brain shuts down totally when I see a number. 

But now that I think of it, I do remember you mentioning a dollhouse. So I changed my mind. Go for the pillow. That way folks can pick it up and look at it close. Then they can heap praise on you by the bushel full. You deserve it!


----------



## rodentraiser

I finally decided to try to finish up the shadowbox. I bought a couple of things on eBay last week and most of them have arrived. I'm waiting to see if I won an auction on a small bathroom set and then I can finally get to the bathroom. The living room got an old 60s style TV and now I'm waiting on an etagere to arrive to see how much more I can fit into the room. I already have a radiator under the window and a chair, but I may also add a grandfather clock and a table and lamp.

The bedroom is starting to look good. I ordered the narrowest bed I could find, a nightstand (also narrow), and a lamp to go on it. The bed and nightstand fit the side wall perfectly, but the bed was too long against the back wall. 

So two nights ago I took the bed sides off, sawed them down, and glued them back together. Last night I took the mattress apart and cut it down and now it's back together. 

I put some folded paper towels under the mattress to raise it and used a Kleenex for a temporary blanket. I haven't plugged the light in yet. I will need an alarm clock on the nightstand along with some books on the bottom shelf, some pictures on the wall, curtains for the window and a large fluffy pillow. Maybe I can get some of that next month. Meantime, here's how the room looks now:


----------

